# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  ممكن برنامج يعرض شارت الاوبشن  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## forexplus

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شاهدت شرح الاستاذ جابر نفاع عن الاوبشن 
وبصراحه عجبني جدا مخاطرته اقل من الفوركس وربح عالي جدا 
هل توجد شركة تقدم شارت الاوبشن على ميتاتريدر 
طبعا لازم بيكون الشارت دقيق 100 % 
مثلما نعمل على برنامج ال تريد بالعملات 
نرغب بشركه بنفس دقه تعرض لنا اوبشن بعرف خيار البيع وشراء مختلف 
لكن نرغب بالشارت من اجل التحليل وبناء استراتيجيات 
ومشاهده الاوبشن عن قرب اكثر  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Pharm.D

لا يوجد شارتات للأوبشن ... 
فشارتات الأوبشن غير مفيدة على الإطلاق لأنها ليست شارتات قياسية .... 
فعليك تحليل شارت السهم المرتبط بالأوبشن  
تحياتي

----------


## Pharm.D

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> شاهدت شرح الاستاذ جابر نفاع عن الاوبشن 
> وبصراحه عجبني جدا مخاطرته اقل من الفوركس وربح عالي جدا 
> هل توجد شركة تقدم شارت الاوبشن على ميتاتريدر 
> طبعا لازم بيكون الشارت دقيق 100 % 
> مثلما نعمل على برنامج ال تريد بالعملات 
> نرغب بشركه بنفس دقه تعرض لنا اوبشن بعرف خيار البيع وشراء مختلف 
> لكن نرغب بالشارت من اجل التحليل وبناء استراتيجيات 
> ومشاهده الاوبشن عن قرب اكثر

 هذه العبارة غير دقيقة أبداً  
لا يوجد في الأسواق المالية ربح أعلى و مخاطرة أقل  
الأوبشن هو أشد خطورة من الفوركس بمراحل 
و قد تداولت في الأوبشن 4 سنوات متواصلة و في الفوركس سنتين متقطعة  
أرجو ألا تقع في فخ النفخ الإعلامي للأوبشن كما حصل لكل متداول في بداية الأمر !!! 
الرجل الأول الذي تعلمنا منه أساسيات الأوبشن أنا و الأستاذ جابر هو سهيل الدراج - حفظه الله -
أكاد أجزم أنه من 3 سنوات لم يكتب توصية لم تحقق خسارة 100% !!!
هذا لا يعني أنه لا يوجد رابحين على الإطلاق ... 
و لكن من يريد أن يربح لابد أن يحترم خطورة الأوبشن  
تقبل مودتي

----------


## TOUIZI

حمل منصة saxo bank لتتعلم الأوبشن على الديمو

----------


## forexplus

جزاكم الله خير اخواني 
pharm.d 
ابحث بجوجل عن 
العربون المتداول في سوق الخيارات :: الأوبشن ::من الألف إلى الياء ::
هذا الموضوع شدني للاوبشن ولهذا طلبت برنامج يعرض شارت 
والاستاذ قال في الموضوع سابق يوجد شارت للاوبشن توفره شركه ترغب 
بالمضاربه معهم 
وعندما تريد دخول صفقه تدفع مثلا 200 $ لن تخسر غيرها في مده زمنيه معينه
هذا جزء من كلامه  
 محدودية الخسائر في سوق الخيارات ، فالمشتري لعقود الخيارات يعلم مسبقا أن نسبةخسائره لا تتعدى قيمة العربون الذي دفعه 
هذا ايضا من موضوعه مابعرف هل هو نفخ اعلامي ايضا  :Doh: 
مقارنـــــــــــة :  
إذا كان لدينا شركة A والتي تتداول اليوم بسعر 50 دولار .
ولدينا مستثمران لديهما توقع قوي ومعطيات قوية بأن سهم الشركة A سيصل إلى سعر 55 دولار
خلال هذا الشهر ،
وقررا الاستثمار في أسهم هذه الشركة . 
ولكن أحد هذين المستثمرين يفضل الأسهم والآخر يتداول في الأوبشن
دعنا نرى ماذا يجني كل منهما على وجه من التفصيل  
المستثمر أ : 
اشترى هذا المستثمر 1000 سهم من شركة A
1000 سهم * 50 دولار = 50,000 دولار
فيكون المستثمر الاول قد غامر بمبلغ 50,000 دولار خلال هذه الصفقة . 
المستثمر ب : 
اشترى هذا المستثمر 100 عقد خيار صعود لسهم شركة A بهدف 55 دولار ومدة العقود هي شهرين . ودفع عربونا قيمته 0.50 سنتا لكل عقد
100 عقد * (100 سهم لكل عقد ) * 0.50 سنتا = 5000 دولار 
فيكون هذا المستثمر قد عقد صفقة بنسبة مغامرة أقل وتمثل مبلغ 5000 دولار        
فعلى اعتبار صعود سعر سهم الشركة A خلال يومين إلى سعر 53 دولار وقرر كل من المستثمرين إغلاق مراكزهما :   
المستثمر أ : 
1000 سهم * 53 دولار = 53,000 دولار .
بواقع ربح 3000 دولار خلال يومين تداول أي بنسبة ربح 6 %
ولكنه غامر بمبلغ 50000 دولار في هذه الصفقة   
المستثمر ب : 
في هذه الحالة سيكون سعر عقود الخيار التي اشتراها هذا المستثمر 1.20 
100 عقد * (100 سهم لكل عقد ) * 1,20 = 12000 دولار
بواقع صافي ربح 7000 دولار خلال يومين تداول أي بنسبة ربح 140 % وكانت مغامرته في هذه الحالة بمبلغ 5000 دولار فقط ..!!   
وكذلك في حال نزول الشركة فإن الخسارة في الأوبشن محددة ومعلومة مسبقا بحيث لا تتجاوز قيمة
العربون الذي قدمته لصفقتك المفتوحة .. أما في حال الأسهم فقد تصل الخسائر إلى حجم لا يمكن
للمستثمر تحمله ..  
بالاخير نجرب ديمو ونشوف 
شكرا لكم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Pharm.D

> جزاكم الله خير اخواني 
> pharm.d 
> ابحث بجوجل عن 
> العربون المتداول في سوق الخيارات :: الأوبشن ::من الألف إلى الياء ::
> هذا الموضوع شدني للاوبشن ولهذا طلبت برنامج يعرض شارت 
> والاستاذ قال في الموضوع سابق يوجد شارت للاوبشن توفره شركه ترغب 
> بالمضاربه معهم 
> وعندما تريد دخول صفقه تدفع مثلا 200 $ لن تخسر غيرها في مده زمنيه معينه
> هذا جزء من كلامه  
> ...

 الشرح الذي مكتوب في الاقتباس صحيح و لكنه مضلل !!! 
ففي الحالة يقول أن المتداول غامر بمبلغ 50000 ألف دولار هذا غير صحيح 
بل هذا المتداول أدخل السوق مبلغ 50000 ألف دولار ... لو خسر السهم 2% فستكون مجمل خسارته 1000 دولار  
أما صاحب الأوبشن ... فلو خسر السهم نفس القيمة ... فغالباً سيخسر 100% أي 5000 دولار !!! 
هم دائماً يتحدثون عن لذة الربح و لا يوجد أحد منهم يتحدث عن ألم الخسارة !!! 
=== 
همسة أخيرة :
حاول أن تسأل الأستاذ جابر - و هو صديق عزيز على قلبي - عن ماذا تعني له كلمة "أوراكل 2007" !!! 
أو إسأل إن شئت عن هذه النكبة أي متداول عربي تعلم الأوبشن في مدرسة أموال نت !!! 
الإجابات ستكون مفحمة حقاً ...!!! 
الجميع خسر كل ما يملك في 3 أشهر أليمة ...!!! 
لكل حرية التجربة ....
 و لكن للأمانة أقول لك التلميع الموجود الأن في المنتديات عربية لا يظهر الأوبشن بشكله الحقيقي
و ابحث عن اسمي في أموال نت ، ستجد مواضيعي التعليمية لازالت مثبتة هناك
فقد كنت - غفر الله لي - أحد المطبلين لهذه التجارة ، و المدافعين عنها ، و المسبحين بحمدها !!!

----------


## forexplus

تسلم اخي الحبيب على توضيح 
ماذا يستفيد مطبلين بكل الاحوال ..!!! 
شكرا صراحتك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Pharm.D

> تسلم اخي الحبيب على توضيح 
> ماذا يستفيد مطبلين بكل الاحوال ..!!! 
> شكرا صراحتك

 ليس لهم أي هدف إلا حب الخير للناس  
و لكن الضرب على العاطفة  و أوتار الطمع سلوك سيء مهما كان الدافع خلفه  
إذا كنت تحترم خطورة الأوبشن و أنت محترف للتحليل الفني 
فستجده بإذن الله من أفضل أبواب الرزق  
و إن دخلت متخيلاً أنه سيكون العصا السحرية لحسابك 
فعندها فقط ستندم على كل سنت وضعته فيه

----------


## ابوعادل

*اخي الكريم  
التداول بالأوبشن لا يوجد به شارت فقط انت تحلل السهم وتتوقع انه راح يرتفع او ينزل وانت تنفذ بالأوبشن راح اعطيك مثال ان الشخص إذا كان يحلل صح راح يحصل شي عجيب بالسوق هذا . 
شوف الشارت هذا وشف الربح فيه الأسبوع اللي فات 905 % وخلال ايام بسيطه رغم اني جديد بالأوبشن لاكن التحليل ينور دربك بعد الله عز وجل . 
=====================================*

----------


## ابوعادل

*ميزة الأوبشن انت لما تدخل بعربون 1% من رأس المال يعني نفرض السهم قيمته 100 دولار وراح يكون عدد الأسهم 100 سهم يعني بمعدل 1% ما راح تخسر إلا مبلغ العربون فقط لو عكس عليك السعر .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*وأهم نقطه بالأوبشن الوقت كل ما وضعت وقت بعيد راح يكون افضلك لأنه كل ما وصل السعر لهدفك راح يرتفع الأوبشن بشكل كبير ولما يتذبذ السعر راح ينزل عندك سعر الأوبشن لأن عامل الوقت مهم .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*شوف السهم هذا سعره الحالي 120.50 هدف القادم 135 بحول الله تعالى  
=================*

----------


## Pharm.D

أبو عادل  
أرى أن الأوبشن سيصلح لك كثيراً 
لسببين :
1- خبرة كبيرة في التحليل الفني - ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
2- القناعة الرائعة بإدارة المخاطرة ، ستدخل فقط بــ 1%  
هل تعلم أن الشخص الذي تعلمنا منه الأوبشن ، دخلنا معه في صفقات تجاوزت قيمتها 50% من المحفظة !!!

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Pharm.D
					  أبو عادل  
أرى أن الأوبشن سيصلح لك كثيراً 
لسببين :
1- خبرة كبيرة في التحليل الفني - ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
2- القناعة الرائعة بإدارة المخاطرة ، ستدخل فقط بــ 1%  
هل تعلم أن الشخص الذي تعلمنا منه الأوبشن ، دخلنا معه في صفقات تجاوزت قيمتها 50% من المحفظة !!!   النقطتين لازم أي متداول يعمل بها بأي سوق كلن على حسب حجم حسابه .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوعادل
					  شوف السهم هذا سعره الحالي 120.50 هدف القادم 135 بحول الله تعالى  
=================    شوف يا اخي الآن  3% من السهم السعر الحالي  123.86 أنا كل طرحي هذا ابي اقولك وللجميع التحليل الكلاسيكي من اهم التحليلات بالأسواق وصحيحه 100% 
والله تعالى اعلم*

----------


## forexplus

أسف تأخري بالرد 
جزاكم الله خير اخواني 
ابو عادل ماشاء الله عليك  :Good: 
مبروك االارباح  :Eh S(7): 
اخي Pharm. 
50 % من المحفظه  :Yikes3:  حتى لو كنت متأكد من صفقه 100 % اقصى دخول ممكن نفكر فيه 10 % من الحساب 10 % ارباحها كبيره جدا 
مابعرف ماذا كنتم تفكرون  :Teeth Smile: 
راح بضع مصادر نتعلم اوبشن اهداء لجميع الاخوان إن شاء الله نستفيد منها جميعا 
==============
نقول بسم الله 
وصلوا على النبي عليه افضل الصلاه والتسليم  
كتاب :Day Trading Options: Profiting from Price Distortions in Very Brief Time Frames  

```
http://www.filesonic.com/file/75372107/01SHEVA37029037039.rar
```

كتاب :Exotic Options Trading  

```
http://depositfiles.com/files/zysxpnl9j
```

كتاب : Trading Options For Dummies  

```
http://depositfiles.com/files/1jlgzcwe6
```

كورس :Options University - Mastery Series 
Fastest Way To Tap Into True Trading Veteran Minds And Extract All Of The Money Making Skills Used For Over A Decade To Dominate The Market! It's so simple once you have a true veteran in your corner. No hype. No B.S. Just true scientific methods used by real world floor traders to generate maximum profit and virtually eliminate risk. 
Contents:
1. Welcome
2. Transcripts Modules 1-4
3. Video Slides Modules 1-4
4. Quick Start
5. Quick Start 
6. Module 1 disc 1 - introduction
7. Module 1 disc 2 - The options pricing model
8. Module 1 disc 3 - options pricing model cont
9. Module 1 disc 4 - Pricing model inputs
10. Module 1 disc 5 -The Greeks Delta
11. Module 1 disc 6 - The Greeks Gamma
12. Module 1 Disc 7 -The Greeks Theta
13. Module 1 disc 8 -The Greeks Vega 
14. Module 2 disc 1 - Calls
15. Module 2 disc 2 - Puts
16. Module 2 disc 3 - Trading Calls and Puts
17. Module 2 disc 4 - Synthetic Stock
18. Module 2 disc 5 - Synthetic stock cont
19. Module 2 disc 6 - Synthetic calls
20. Module 2 disc 7 - Synthetic Puts
21. Module 2 Disc 9 - Reversals/Conversions 
22. Module 3 disc 1 - Covered call/Buy write
23. Module 3 disc 2 - covered put/sell write
24. Module 3 disc 3 -The Protective Put
25. Module 3 disc 4 - The Protective Put cont
26. Module 3 disc 5 - Synthetic put positions
27. Module 3 disc 6 - The Collar 
28. Module 4 disc 1 - Vertical Spreads
29. Module 4 disc 2 - Time Spreads
30. Module 4 disc 3 - diagonal spreads
31. Module 4 disc 4 - Straddles
32. Module 5 disc 5 - Strangles
33. Module 5 disc 6 - butterflies
34. Module 5 disc 7 - condors  
تحميل  

```
(Fileserve):
http://www.fileserve.com/file/rjHrUqj/Option.University.part1.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/p5nyhfu/Option.University.part2.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/3PCDwpg/Option.University.part3.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/SHZC8PB/Option.University.part4.rar
Mirror (Filesonic):
http://www.filesonic.com/file/68870755/Option.University.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/68868831/Option.University.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/68867685/Option.University.part3.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/68871693/Option.University.part4.rar
```

كورس : Options Trading Charles Cottle Butterfly Adjusment   
تحميل  

```
http://www.fileserve.com/file/xwKEQjt/CCBA.part01.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/38rqCkz/CCBA.part02.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/jck3rbZ/CCBA.part03.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/szZaSEN/CCBA.part04.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/K5FBe8z/CCBA.part05.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Y6zWzDy/CCBA.part06.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/JfHz4e8/CCBA.part07.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/fQ9Z9gQ/CCBA.part08.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/SkpgjhN/CCBA.part09.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/8VATv37/CCBA.part10.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/H9F2Znw/CCBA.part11.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/A67TxMV/CCBA.part12.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/42PD6zC/CCBA.part13.rar
```

أو 

```
http://www.filesonic.com/file/51182922/CCBA.part01.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/51182924/CCBA.part02.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/51182930/CCBA.part03.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/51182960/CCBA.part04.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/51183256/CCBA.part05.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/51183326/CCBA.part06.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/51183278/CCBA.part07.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/51183380/CCBA.part08.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/51183512/CCBA.part09.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/51183524/CCBA.part10.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/51183820/CCBA.part11.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/51183942/CCBA.part12.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/51183946/CCBA.part13.rar
```

كورس : Trader Library - Options Trading Course  
تحميل طبعا نفس سابق تختار احد سيرفرات 
مثلا تحمل من سيرفر االاول بس تخلص راح بيقولك انتظر انت لاتنتظر اذهب للسيرفر الثاني وهكذا  :012:  

```
Download from Uploading
http://uploading.com/files/5c272ff5/OptionBasicsx.part01.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/979e69b5/OptionBasicsx.part02.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/23md8e7f/OptionBasicsx.part03.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/2332ea4e/OptionBasicsx.part04.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/e147783d/OptionBasicsx.part05.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/e7fm29c1/OptionBasicsx.part06.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/9d98919e/OptionBasicsx.part07.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/531b31mf/OptionBasicsx.part08.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/942f3b3a/OptionBasicsx.part09.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/f6eaam69/OptionBasicsx.part10.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/77ee212e/OptionBasicsx.part11.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/47e98m41/OptionBasicsx.part12.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/4cd159mb/OptionBasicsx.part13.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/269c1eba/OptionBasicsx.part14.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/47dm4mdd/OptionBasicsx.part15.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/m2m3cfb2/OptionBasicsx.part16.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/c56mm46f/OptionBasicsx.part17.rar/

Download from Fileserve
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Jcae4zw/OptionBasicsx.part01.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/qSTUMFt/OptionBasicsx.part02.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/pT2RTe3/OptionBasicsx.part03.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/m7QqkWm/OptionBasicsx.part04.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/xEEUCg3/OptionBasicsx.part05.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Xvpk9Rg/OptionBasicsx.part06.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/v9zAEy3/OptionBasicsx.part07.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/5j5shsg/OptionBasicsx.part08.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/7CDjet7/OptionBasicsx.part09.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Uq5v2zP/OptionBasicsx.part10.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/wZwPxew/OptionBasicsx.part11.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/yT5qNkH/OptionBasicsx.part12.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/NeVVbjf/OptionBasicsx.part13.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/uy9n57G/OptionBasicsx.part14.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/kP2C3B3/OptionBasicsx.part15.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/ayF8WJb/OptionBasicsx.part16.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Ah9QR6x/OptionBasicsx.part17.rar

Download from Filesonic
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27601959/OptionBasicsx.part01.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602187/OptionBasicsx.part02.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602191/OptionBasicsx.part03.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602239/OptionBasicsx.part04.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602241/OptionBasicsx.part05.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602387/OptionBasicsx.part06.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602451/OptionBasicsx.part07.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602457/OptionBasicsx.part08.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602463/OptionBasicsx.part09.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602475/OptionBasicsx.part10.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602507/OptionBasicsx.part11.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602753/OptionBasicsx.part12.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602763/OptionBasicsx.part13.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602773/OptionBasicsx.part14.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602779/OptionBasicsx.part15.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602871/OptionBasicsx.part16.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602909/OptionBasicsx.part17.rar
```

بالتوفيق أخواني  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Pharm.D

شكراً لجميع هذه المصادر  
تذكر أنك كلما تاجرت ببساطة ، و حللت ببساطة ، ستكسب 
كنت مشتركا مع دان زنجر - المحلل الشهير - صاحب أكبر أرباح سنوية على تاريخ البورصات 
حيث حقق في سنة واحدة ما يتجاوز 29,000 % 
هل تعلم أنه قال أنه لا يستخدم أي شيء غير النماذج السعرية و الفوليوم فقط ، و لا يعترف بأي مؤشر آخر !!! 
و الله العظيم أني كنت أشوف تحليله أقول هذا خبل !!! مع احترامي له ، من كثر ما يبالغ في البساطة و السذاجة
و اكيد أنتم عارفين من الان خبل أنا و أم هو ^_^

----------


## Pharm.D

بالنسبة لقصة 50 % من المحفظة لم تكن كلها دفعة واحدة !!! 
بل كانت على عدة تعزيزات !!! 
آخر تعزيز على على 5 سنت للعقد ^_^ 
و بعد ثلاثة أشهر كاملة أفقنا من أحلامنا على خسائر لم يخسرها المضارب الأمريكي أيام انهيارات السوق !!! 
و الحمد لله على كل حال  
بعدها حققنا أرباح متوالية بفضل الله 
و لكن الأوبشن قد يغدر بك في أي لحظة

----------


## Pharm.D

من الصفقات التي أذكرها جيداً  
هي صفقة سهم X 
لم أخسر في الصفقة أبداً 
و لكن كنت متأكداً من تحليلي لدرجة الجنوووون 
كنت أريد من السهم أن يرتفع 3% لأحقق 100% في الأوبشن و أخرج بسلام !!! 
يومها ماذا حصل ؟ 
ارتفع السهم 8% و الأوبشن لم يرتفع سوى 35% !!!
قررت بعدها أن أترك الأوبشن دون رجعة !!!
لأني آمنت أن هناك تلاعب في الأوبشن ، فهو ليس بدرجة وضوح الأسهم الأمريكية

----------


## Pharm.D

أعتذر عن الإطالة و كثر الحديث  
و لكن ذكرتني بأجمل أيام حياتي على الاطلاق  ^_^ 
أيام الأوبشن ... هي حقا أسعد أيام حياتي ^_^

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوعادل
					  شوف السهم هذا سعره الحالي 120.50 هدف القادم 135 بحول الله تعالى  
================= الملف المرفق 265107   شوف الآن كم السعر ,,, اليوم وصل 133.97 وشوف كم تدبيله في الأوبشن  700%*

----------


## مارجن كووول

*فى البداية اود ان اشكر صاحب الموضوع على فتح هذا الوضوع القيم
ولى طلب ورجاء من استاذنا الكبير ابو عادل
كلامك عن الاوبشن صحيح تماما ولكن لى رجاء من سيادتك برجاء تزويدنا بقائمة باسماء افضل الاسهم لسوق الاوبشن
وهذا ما لدى من تلك الاسهم: 
1- CME
2- GOOG
3- SPY
4- RIMM
5- PD
6- DIA
7-FDX
8- BIDU
9- ICE
10-AAPL
11- IBM
12-STR
13-MMM
14- DO
15-CAT
16-KLAC
17- QQQQ
18- NVDA
19- AMZN
20-DELL
21- YHOO
22- HP 
23- Crox
24- Shld 
تحياااااااتى*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة forexplus
					  أسف تأخري بالرد 
جزاكم الله خير اخواني 
ابو عادل ماشاء الله عليك 
مبروك االارباح 
اخي Pharm. 
50 % من المحفظه  حتى لو كنت متأكد من صفقه 100 % اقصى دخول ممكن نفكر فيه 10 % من الحساب 10 % ارباحها كبيره جدا 
مابعرف ماذا كنتم تفكرون 
راح بضع مصادر نتعلم اوبشن اهداء لجميع الاخوان إن شاء الله نستفيد منها جميعا 
==============
نقول بسم الله 
وصلوا على النبي عليه افضل الصلاه والتسليم  
كتاب :Day Trading Options: Profiting from Price Distortions in Very Brief Time Frames  

```
http://www.filesonic.com/file/75372107/01SHEVA37029037039.rar
```

كتاب :Exotic Options Trading  

```
http://depositfiles.com/files/zysxpnl9j
```

كتاب : Trading Options For Dummies  

```
http://depositfiles.com/files/1jlgzcwe6
```

كورس :Options University - Mastery Series 
Fastest Way To Tap Into True Trading Veteran Minds And Extract All Of The Money Making Skills Used For Over A Decade To Dominate The Market! It's so simple once you have a true veteran in your corner. No hype. No B.S. Just true scientific methods used by real world floor traders to generate maximum profit and virtually eliminate risk. 
Contents:
1. Welcome
2. Transcripts Modules 1-4
3. Video Slides Modules 1-4
4. Quick Start
5. Quick Start 
6. Module 1 disc 1 - introduction
7. Module 1 disc 2 - The options pricing model
8. Module 1 disc 3 - options pricing model cont
9. Module 1 disc 4 - Pricing model inputs
10. Module 1 disc 5 -The Greeks Delta
11. Module 1 disc 6 - The Greeks Gamma
12. Module 1 Disc 7 -The Greeks Theta
13. Module 1 disc 8 -The Greeks Vega 
14. Module 2 disc 1 - Calls
15. Module 2 disc 2 - Puts
16. Module 2 disc 3 - Trading Calls and Puts
17. Module 2 disc 4 - Synthetic Stock
18. Module 2 disc 5 - Synthetic stock cont
19. Module 2 disc 6 - Synthetic calls
20. Module 2 disc 7 - Synthetic Puts
21. Module 2 Disc 9 - Reversals/Conversions 
22. Module 3 disc 1 - Covered call/Buy write
23. Module 3 disc 2 - covered put/sell write
24. Module 3 disc 3 -The Protective Put
25. Module 3 disc 4 - The Protective Put cont
26. Module 3 disc 5 - Synthetic put positions
27. Module 3 disc 6 - The Collar 
28. Module 4 disc 1 - Vertical Spreads
29. Module 4 disc 2 - Time Spreads
30. Module 4 disc 3 - diagonal spreads
31. Module 4 disc 4 - Straddles
32. Module 5 disc 5 - Strangles
33. Module 5 disc 6 - butterflies
34. Module 5 disc 7 - condors  
تحميل  

```
(Fileserve):
http://www.fileserve.com/file/rjHrUqj/Option.University.part1.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/p5nyhfu/Option.University.part2.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/3PCDwpg/Option.University.part3.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/SHZC8PB/Option.University.part4.rar
Mirror (Filesonic):
http://www.filesonic.com/file/68870755/Option.University.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/68868831/Option.University.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/68867685/Option.University.part3.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/68871693/Option.University.part4.rar
```

كورس : Options Trading Charles Cottle Butterfly Adjusment   
تحميل  

```
http://www.fileserve.com/file/xwKEQjt/CCBA.part01.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/38rqCkz/CCBA.part02.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/jck3rbZ/CCBA.part03.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/szZaSEN/CCBA.part04.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/K5FBe8z/CCBA.part05.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Y6zWzDy/CCBA.part06.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/JfHz4e8/CCBA.part07.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/fQ9Z9gQ/CCBA.part08.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/SkpgjhN/CCBA.part09.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/8VATv37/CCBA.part10.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/H9F2Znw/CCBA.part11.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/A67TxMV/CCBA.part12.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/42PD6zC/CCBA.part13.rar
```

أو 

```
http://www.filesonic.com/file/51182922/CCBA.part01.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/51182924/CCBA.part02.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/51182930/CCBA.part03.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/51182960/CCBA.part04.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/51183256/CCBA.part05.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/51183326/CCBA.part06.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/51183278/CCBA.part07.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/51183380/CCBA.part08.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/51183512/CCBA.part09.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/51183524/CCBA.part10.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/51183820/CCBA.part11.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/51183942/CCBA.part12.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/51183946/CCBA.part13.rar
```

كورس : Trader Library - Options Trading Course  
تحميل طبعا نفس سابق تختار احد سيرفرات 
مثلا تحمل من سيرفر االاول بس تخلص راح بيقولك انتظر انت لاتنتظر اذهب للسيرفر الثاني وهكذا  

```
Download from Uploading
http://uploading.com/files/5c272ff5/OptionBasicsx.part01.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/979e69b5/OptionBasicsx.part02.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/23md8e7f/OptionBasicsx.part03.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/2332ea4e/OptionBasicsx.part04.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/e147783d/OptionBasicsx.part05.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/e7fm29c1/OptionBasicsx.part06.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/9d98919e/OptionBasicsx.part07.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/531b31mf/OptionBasicsx.part08.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/942f3b3a/OptionBasicsx.part09.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/f6eaam69/OptionBasicsx.part10.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/77ee212e/OptionBasicsx.part11.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/47e98m41/OptionBasicsx.part12.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/4cd159mb/OptionBasicsx.part13.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/269c1eba/OptionBasicsx.part14.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/47dm4mdd/OptionBasicsx.part15.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/m2m3cfb2/OptionBasicsx.part16.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/c56mm46f/OptionBasicsx.part17.rar/

Download from Fileserve
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Jcae4zw/OptionBasicsx.part01.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/qSTUMFt/OptionBasicsx.part02.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/pT2RTe3/OptionBasicsx.part03.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/m7QqkWm/OptionBasicsx.part04.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/xEEUCg3/OptionBasicsx.part05.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Xvpk9Rg/OptionBasicsx.part06.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/v9zAEy3/OptionBasicsx.part07.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/5j5shsg/OptionBasicsx.part08.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/7CDjet7/OptionBasicsx.part09.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Uq5v2zP/OptionBasicsx.part10.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/wZwPxew/OptionBasicsx.part11.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/yT5qNkH/OptionBasicsx.part12.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/NeVVbjf/OptionBasicsx.part13.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/uy9n57G/OptionBasicsx.part14.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/kP2C3B3/OptionBasicsx.part15.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/ayF8WJb/OptionBasicsx.part16.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Ah9QR6x/OptionBasicsx.part17.rar

Download from Filesonic
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27601959/OptionBasicsx.part01.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602187/OptionBasicsx.part02.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602191/OptionBasicsx.part03.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602239/OptionBasicsx.part04.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602241/OptionBasicsx.part05.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602387/OptionBasicsx.part06.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602451/OptionBasicsx.part07.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602457/OptionBasicsx.part08.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602463/OptionBasicsx.part09.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602475/OptionBasicsx.part10.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602507/OptionBasicsx.part11.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602753/OptionBasicsx.part12.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602763/OptionBasicsx.part13.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602773/OptionBasicsx.part14.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602779/OptionBasicsx.part15.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602871/OptionBasicsx.part16.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/27602909/OptionBasicsx.part17.rar
```

بالتوفيق أخواني     ياسلام عليك يا مبدع والله جالس توزع علينا هدايا حلوة 
أشكرك من كل قلبي .*

----------


## مارجن كووول

*ابو عادل انا اشتريت امازون  AMZN امس والحمد للة محقق ربح كويس*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Pharm.D
					  من الصفقات التي أذكرها جيداً  
هي صفقة سهم X 
لم أخسر في الصفقة أبداً 
و لكن كنت متأكداً من تحليلي لدرجة الجنوووون 
كنت أريد من السهم أن يرتفع 3% لأحقق 100% في الأوبشن و أخرج بسلام !!! 
يومها ماذا حصل ؟ 
ارتفع السهم 8% و الأوبشن لم يرتفع سوى 35% !!!
قررت بعدها أن أترك الأوبشن دون رجعة !!!
لأني آمنت أن هناك تلاعب في الأوبشن ، فهو ليس بدرجة وضوح الأسهم الأمريكية   تدري ليش لم يصل ربح إلا 35% ؟؟
لأن عامل الوقت مهم بالأوبشن كلما تذبذ السعر كلما خسر الأوبشن وكلما تسارع السعر الى الهدف قبل الوقت المحدد يرتفع عندك الربح وممكن تحقق 1000% وأنا وضعت الصورة للربح 905% كدليل لكلامي .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مارجن كووول
					  ابو عادل انا اشتريت امازون  AMZN امس والحمد للة محقق ربح كويس   مبروووووك تعجبني وإذا تبي سهم عندي لك سهم حلو ويصلح للأوبشن وفيه خير .*

----------


## مارجن كووول

*الحقنى بية يا ابو عادل وياريت قايمة بافضل الاسهم فى الاوبشن لمتابعتها لان انا عندى قايمة بحوالى عشرين سهم بس كنت حطيتهم فى مشاركة سابقة لكن عايز مجموعة متكاملة علشان اشوف احسن الفرص فيهم*

----------


## مارجن كووول

*وشارى كمان فى نفيديا NVDA
بس عمالة تستهبل بقالها كام يوم بس ان شاء اللة طالعة انا شارى فى عقد ابريل*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مارجن كووول
					  الحقنى بية يا ابو عادل وياريت قايمة بافضل الاسهم فى الاوبشن لمتابعتها لان انا عندى قايمة بحوالى عشرين سهم بس كنت حطيتهم فى مشاركة سابقة لكن عايز مجموعة متكاملة علشان اشوف احسن الفرص فيهم   انا ما عندي قائمة لاكن شوف هذا وين رايح سترايك  110 شهر مايو .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مارجن كووول
					  وشارى كمان فى نفيديا NVDA
بس عمالة تستهبل بقالها كام يوم بس ان شاء اللة طالعة انا شارى فى عقد ابريل   وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو هذا رايح الى 28 بحول الله راح أشتري من بكره لشهر مايو أفضل  *

----------


## Leonardo

طيب يا ابو عادل ما تتكرم علينا و تفتحلنا موضوع تعليمى عن الاوبشن و يكون ورشة عمل صغيرة كدا لما تكون فاضى ؟ يبقى عملت فى ناس كتيرة جميل و تاخد دعوات اد ارباح الاوبشن كمان ههههههه  
يا ريت تفكر فى الموضوع بجد و تسلم ايدك و ايدك دكتور فارم و فوركس بلس على الكورس الجامد دا

----------


## أبوسلطان

> *
> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو هذا رايح الى 28 بحول الله راح أشتري من بكره لشهر مايو أفضل   الملف المرفق 265473*

  يزاكم  الله استانست على الموضوع والتعليقات عليه يزاكم  الله خير

----------


## مارجن كووول

*انا بحلل السهم اللى انت اديتهونى يا ابو عادل وراجعلك
كويس انت فتحت نفسى لنيفيديا*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  طيب يا ابو عادل ما تتكرم علينا و تفتحلنا موضوع تعليمى عن الاوبشن و يكون ورشة عمل صغيرة كدا لما تكون فاضى ؟ يبقى عملت فى ناس كتيرة جميل و تاخد دعوات اد ارباح الاوبشن كمان ههههههه  
يا ريت تفكر فى الموضوع بجد و تسلم ايدك و ايدك دكتور فارم و فوركس بلس على الكورس الجامد دا   أقولك حاجه أنا ما لي شهر أتداول هههههههههههه والله بس الأوبشن خطيييييييييييير ورهيب بنفس الوقت أهم نقطه تعرف تحلل راح تلاقي خير غير كذا سلم على حسابك . *

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبوسلطان
					  يزاكم  الله استانست على الموضوع والتعليقات عليه يزاكم  الله خير   وياك يا ابو سلطان*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مارجن كووول
					  انا بحلل السهم اللى انت اديتهونى يا ابو عادل وراجعلك
كويس انت فتحت نفسى لنيفيديا    
كويس أجل توكل على الله*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> أقولك حاجه أنا ما لي شهر أتداول هههههههههههه والله بس الأوبشن خطيييييييييييير ورهيب بنفس الوقت أهم نقطه تعرف تحلل راح تلاقي خير غير كذا سلم على حسابك . *

 مشاء الله ,, حضرتك من الناس المشهود لهم بالكفاءة فى التحليل الفنى و طبعا الاوبشن تجارة زى اى تجارة لازم لها تحليل 
بس برضو هربت من موضوع التعليم :Angry Smile:  ,, لازم تعلمنا يا هنعمل اعتصام و اضراب فى المنتدى :AA:  ,,, الشعب يريد تعلم الاوبشن :18:

----------


## مارجن كووول

*بس اعتقد ان الدخول علية دلوقتى متأخر شوية دة كان عايز يتشرى الاسبوع اللى فات
عموما فى كتير من الاسهم الامريكية عملت قاع على اليومى من الاسبوع اللى فات
وفى طريقها للصعود الايام اللى جاية
عندى ليك يا ابو عادل كام سؤال على السريع
مثلا عند اختيارى لسهم معين هقولك انا بعمل اية وانت قولى صح ولا غلط
مثلا سهم سعرة 86 انا باخد الاوبشن مدتة من شهر اللى شهرين بحيث يكون اول سعر قبل الدخول فى ان ذا مونى in the money
فى الحالة دى بيكون 90 دولار 
وبختار الاسهم اللى سعرها عالى يعنى فوق 50 دولار
كدة صح ولا انت عندك رأى تانى*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  مشاء الله ,, حضرتك من الناس المشهود لهم بالكفاءة فى التحليل الفنى و طبعا الاوبشن تجارة زى اى تجارة لازم لها تحليل 
بس برضو هربت من موضوع التعليم ,, لازم تعلمنا يا هنعمل اعتصام و اضراب فى المنتدى ,,, الشعب يريد تعلم الاوبشن   انا راح اعطيك من الآخر أهم نقطه بالأوبشن عامل الوقت يعني لما تشتري على الشهر وعكس السعر معاك ما راح تخسر إلا القليل الذي لا يذكر ولما يرتفع ويقرب من السعر المستهدف راح يرتفع عندك السعر بشكل جنوني يعني ممكن تصل الى 1000% من قيمة العربون اللي دفعته على السهم .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مارجن كووول
					  بس اعتقد ان الدخول علية دلوقتى متأخر شوية دة كان عايز يتشرى الاسبوع اللى فات
عموما فى كتير من الاسهم الامريكية عملت قاع على اليومى من الاسبوع اللى فات
وفى طريقها للصعود الايام اللى جاية
عندى ليك يا ابو عادل كام سؤال على السريع
مثلا عند اختيارى لسهم معين هقولك انا بعمل اية وانت قولى صح ولا غلط
مثلا سهم سعرة 86 انا باخد الاوبشن مدتة من شهر اللى شهرين بحيث يكون اول سعر قبل الدخول فى ان ذا مونى in the money
فى الحالة دى بيكون 90 دولار 
وبختار الاسهم اللى سعرها عالى يعنى فوق 50 دولار
كدة صح ولا انت عندك رأى تانى   انا جديد على الأوبشن بس أنا تعلمت أهم نقطه وهي كيف ابيع وكيف اشتري وكيف اختار الوقت وهو من شهر الى شهرين ,,, 
انا اشتري وابيع ماركت بسعر السوق ما عندي وقت ههههه حار بحار .*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> انا راح اعطيك من الآخر أهم نقطه بالأوبشن عامل الوقت يعني لما تشتري على الشهر وعكس السعر معاك ما راح تخسر إلا القليل الذي لا يذكر ولما يرتفع ويقرب من السعر المستهدف راح يرتفع عندك السعر بشكل جنوني يعني ممكن تصل الى 1000% من قيمة العربون اللي دفعته على السهم .*

 شكرا ابو عادل 
انا هحاول اقرأ فى موضوع الاوبشن و اتدرب عليه شوية كمجال تجارة جديد عليا لانى بصراحة بعشق التجارة و ربنا يكرمنا جميعا ان شاء الله

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  شكرا ابو عادل 
انا هحاول اقرأ فى موضوع الاوبشن و اتدرب عليه شوية كمجال تجارة جديد عليا لانى بصراحة بعشق التجارة و ربنا يكرمنا جميعا ان شاء الله   الله يوفقك يارب وجميع المسلمين*

----------


## مارجن كووول

*هههههههههههه احلى حاجة فيك يا ابو عادل انك بتنجز وتجيب من الاخر مش بتضيع وقت
ربنا يوفقك ويكتبلك الربح فى تجارتك
بس خد بالك سهم NVDA  من عيلة المجانين بتاعة GBP\JPY
وربنا يوفقك*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مارجن كووول
					  هههههههههههه احلى حاجة فيك يا ابو عادل انك بتنجز وتجيب من الاخر مش بتضيع وقت
ربنا يوفقك ويكتبلك الربح فى تجارتك
بس خد بالك سهم NVDA  من عيلة المجانين بتاعة GBP\JPY
وربنا يوفقك   الله يخليك
والسهم هذا اجل أضمة مع سيد المجانين الباوند استرالي واليورو استرالي 
تحياتي لك*

----------


## Leonardo

أبو عادل ,, يقال ان الاسهم ذات الاوبشن ذو التاريخ القريب مش محبذة لان الاوبشن ممكن يفقد قيمته بسرعة يا ترى ليه ؟ لانى مش فاهم النقطة دى و يا ريت لو مثال كدا توضيحى مش اكتر

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  أبو عادل ,, يقال ان الاسهم ذات الاوبشن ذو التاريخ القريب مش محبذة لان الاوبشن ممكن يفقد قيمته بسرعة يا ترى ليه ؟ لانى مش فاهم النقطة دى و يا ريت لو مثال كدا توضيحى مش اكتر   لأن الوقت كلما كان بعيد كلما كان أفضل لأن الوقت إذا اسبوعي وقريب والسعر في تذبذب تأخر عن الصعود كلما قلت قيمة الأوبشن 
أكتب بقوقل ( إذا أرتدت أن تفهم الأوبشن ) راح يوضح لك أكثر .*

----------


## Leonardo

شكرا استاذ عادل ,, جارى الاطلاع 
قرأت جزء لا بأس به و كونت فكرة عامة عن التجارة دى 
و جارى دلوقتى تحميل الفيدوهات الى وضعها فوركس بلس مشكورا و ان شاء الله هبدأ التدريب من انهاردة و لو فيه حاجة واجهتنى بعد اذن حضرتك هبقى ارسل لك رسالة على الخاص او اسيب بيها استفسار هنا بعد اذن صاحب المموضوع طبعا

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  شكرا استاذ عادل ,, جارى الاطلاع 
قرأت جزء لا بأس به و كونت فكرة عامة عن التجارة دى 
و جارى دلوقتى تحميل الفيدوهات الى وضعها فوركس بلس مشكورا و ان شاء الله هبدأ التدريب من انهاردة و لو فيه حاجة واجهتنى بعد اذن حضرتك هبقى ارسل لك رسالة على الخاص او اسيب بيها استفسار هنا بعد اذن صاحب المموضوع طبعا   انا مستعد باللي راح اعرفه وياليت يكون هنا بالموضوع أفضل بعد أذن صاحب الموضوع لتعم الفائدة .*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> انا مستعد باللي راح اعرفه وياليت يكون هنا بالموضوع أفضل بعد أذن صاحب الموضوع لتعم الفائدة .*

 اوك شكرا لك ابو عادل  
انا محتاج برنامج تداول او منصة اتدرب عليها ترشحلى ايه ؟ 
و كمان عاوز اعرف البرنامج الى بتحلل عليه الاسهم هو ايه

----------


## Leonardo

سؤال كمان 
سوق صفقات الاوبشن شغال زى الفوركس كدا 24 ساعة ولا مع البورصة الامريكية فقط ؟

----------


## ENG ESlAM

_السلام عليكم  
هل تمنعون متابعتى معكم يا اخون 
ساقراء كتب اخوناforexplus الان ولى عودة مع عدة استفسارات ان تكرمتم 
شاكر جدا لكم جميعا  و لابو عادل و forexplus خاصة احبهم الخير لاخوانهم 
ودى و تقديرى للجميع_

----------


## kingooo

> شكرا استاذ عادل ,, جارى الاطلاع 
> قرأت جزء لا بأس به و كونت فكرة عامة عن التجارة دى 
> و جارى دلوقتى تحميل الفيدوهات الى وضعها فوركس بلس مشكورا و ان شاء الله هبدأ التدريب من انهاردة و لو فيه حاجة واجهتنى بعد اذن حضرتك هبقى ارسل لك رسالة على الخاص او اسيب بيها استفسار هنا بعد اذن صاحب المموضوع طبعا

 طيب إيه رأيك أنت أنك تعمل الورشة (أو الموضوع التعليمي) عن موضوع الأبشن ده؟  :Ohmy:  
وتبقى عملت واجب جامد أوي مع اخوانك  :013:  
وواضح أن أبوعادل مش هيسيبنا محتاجين حاجة (وهيرد على أي استفسار)  :Wink Smile:  
وكمان معانا ناس واضح انهم خبرة كبييرة في موضوع الأبشن  ده زي اخونا Pharm.D وبرده أكيد مش هيقصر معانا في أي حاجة  :Wink Smile:  
(إيه رايكم في التدبيسة دي؟)  :Doh:

----------


## forexplus

> شكراً لجميع هذه المصادر  
> تذكر أنك كلما تاجرت ببساطة ، و حللت ببساطة ، ستكسب 
> كنت مشتركا مع دان زنجر - المحلل الشهير - صاحب أكبر أرباح سنوية على تاريخ البورصات 
> حيث حقق في سنة واحدة ما يتجاوز 29,000 % 
> هل تعلم أنه قال أنه لا يستخدم أي شيء غير النماذج السعرية و الفوليوم فقط ، و لا يعترف بأي مؤشر آخر !!! 
> و الله العظيم أني كنت أشوف تحليله أقول هذا خبل !!! مع احترامي له ، من كثر ما يبالغ في البساطة و السذاجة
> و اكيد أنتم عارفين من الان خبل أنا و أم هو ^_^

  هلا بالغالي 
دان زنجر شاهدت بعض تحليله بسيطه جدا 
مو مثلنا مانترك مؤشر بالدنيا الا نحطه  :Teeth Smile: 
لحد هذا اليوم بقول نفسي اسلوب دان زنجر بهذه الايام مابعتقد يحقق له ارباح نفس بالماضي 
مابعرف هل مازال دان زنجر ليومنا هذا يتاجر باسلوبه القديم ؟
هل قام دان بعمل كتاب ؟    

> بالنسبة لقصة 50 % من المحفظة لم تكن كلها دفعة واحدة !!! 
> بل كانت على عدة تعزيزات !!! 
> آخر تعزيز على على 5 سنت للعقد ^_^ 
> و بعد ثلاثة أشهر كاملة أفقنا من أحلامنا على خسائر لم يخسرها المضارب الأمريكي أيام انهيارات السوق !!! 
> و الحمد لله على كل حال  
> بعدها حققنا أرباح متوالية بفضل الله 
> و لكن الأوبشن قد يغدر بك في أي لحظة

  بالاخير صارت 50 %  :Teeth Smile: 
انا عجبني قوه الربح في الاوبشن وانت تعرف سلفا انك لن تخسر اكثر من العربون 
اترك السوق يفعل مايشاء الارزاق بيد الله 
بس بعتقد فيه شويه مغامره واكشن  :Emoticon1: 
الفوركس رعب  :Teeth Smile:   

> من الصفقات التي أذكرها جيداً  
> هي صفقة سهم X 
> لم أخسر في الصفقة أبداً 
> و لكن كنت متأكداً من تحليلي لدرجة الجنوووون 
> كنت أريد من السهم أن يرتفع 3% لأحقق 100% في الأوبشن و أخرج بسلام !!! 
> يومها ماذا حصل ؟ 
> ارتفع السهم 8% و الأوبشن لم يرتفع سوى 35% !!!
> قررت بعدها أن أترك الأوبشن دون رجعة !!!
> لأني آمنت أن هناك تلاعب في الأوبشن ، فهو ليس بدرجة وضوح الأسهم الأمريكية

  لماذا هذا شيئ ؟؟ 
الاسهم العربيه فيها تلاعب للعظم بس الاوبشن فيه تلاعب  :Doh:  
بحسك مغامر  :Teeth Smile:   

> أعتذر عن الإطالة و كثر الحديث  
> و لكن ذكرتني بأجمل أيام حياتي على الاطلاق  ^_^ 
> أيام الأوبشن ... هي حقا أسعد أيام حياتي ^_^

 بالعكس يالغالي نورت الموضوع 
تحدث كما تريد  :Eh S(7):  
إن شاء الله ترجع ايامك حلوه وبتقى حلوه دوم يارب 
ترجع تحقق ارباح بالاوبشن والفوركس 
بس ليس اكثر من 5 %  :012:

----------


## forexplus

> * 
> شوف الآن كم السعر ,,, اليوم وصل 133.97 وشوف كم تدبيله في الأوبشن  700% الملف المرفق 265469*

  ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وال سيدنا محمد 
مبروك يالغلا 700 %  :AA: 
تستاهل والله  :Eh S(7):   

> *فى البداية اود ان اشكر صاحب الموضوع على فتح هذا الوضوع القيم
> ولى طلب ورجاء من استاذنا الكبير ابو عادل
> كلامك عن الاوبشن صحيح تماما ولكن لى رجاء من سيادتك برجاء تزويدنا بقائمة باسماء افضل الاسهم لسوق الاوبشن
> وهذا ما لدى من تلك الاسهم: 
> 1- CME
> 2- GOOG
> 3- SPY
> 4- RIMM
> 5- PD
> ...

 هلا بك اخي الحبيب 
الشكر موصول للاخوه Pharm + ابو عادل وكل من دخل هنا  :012:   

> * 
> ياسلام عليك يا مبدع والله جالس توزع علينا هدايا حلوة 
> أشكرك من كل قلبي .*

  هلا استاذنا العزيز 
العفو يالغالي مابنجي نقطه بحر عطائك 
الله يحفظك يارب  :Eh S(7):   

> * 
> انا مستعد باللي راح اعرفه وياليت يكون هنا بالموضوع أفضل بعد أذن صاحب الموضوع لتعم الفائدة .*

  بعد اذنه وخشته الموضوع موضوعكم 
توكل على الله  :Eh S(7): 
نتمنى من المشرفين تغيير اسم موضوع على حسب مايختار استاذنا ابو عادل  :Wink Smile: 
ياريت كل من يتعامل مع الاوبشن المشاركه معنا  :Eh S(7):   

> _السلام عليكم  
> هل تمنعون متابعتى معكم يا اخون 
> ساقراء كتب اخوناforexplus الان ولى عودة مع عدة استفسارات ان تكرمتم 
> شاكر جدا لكم جميعا  و لابو عادل و forexplus خاصة احبهم الخير لاخوانهم 
> ودى و تقديرى للجميع_

 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي خذ راحتك  :Eh S(7):  
==========
بشكر كل من دخل الموضوع 
واتمنى نتعاون حتى نتعلم الاوبشن  :012: 
شكرا لكم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  اوك شكرا لك ابو عادل  
انا محتاج برنامج تداول او منصة اتدرب عليها ترشحلى ايه ؟ 
و كمان عاوز اعرف البرنامج الى بتحلل عليه الاسهم هو ايه   ما اقدر اعطيك الرابط لأنه مخالف لكن أكتب بقوقل  free stock charts يطلع لك الشارت على طول .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  سؤال كمان 
سوق صفقات الاوبشن شغال زى الفوركس كدا 24 ساعة ولا مع البورصة الامريكية فقط ؟   من 4.30 العصر الى 11 بالليل بتوقيت السعودية*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ENG ESlAM
					  السلام عليكم  
هل تمنعون متابعتى معكم يا اخون 
ساقراء كتب اخوناforexplus الان ولى عودة مع عدة استفسارات ان تكرمتم 
شاكر جدا لكم جميعا  و لابو عادل و forexplus خاصة احبهم الخير لاخوانهم 
ودى و تقديرى للجميع   وعليكم السلام 
بالعكس يشرفنا تواجد الجميع*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة forexplus
					  ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وال سيدنا محمد 
مبروك يالغلا 700 % 
تستاهل والله  
هلا بك اخي الحبيب 
الشكر موصول للاخوه Pharm + ابو عادل وكل من دخل هنا  
 هلا استاذنا العزيز 
العفو يالغالي مابنجي نقطه بحر عطائك 
الله يحفظك يارب  
 بعد اذنه وخشته الموضوع موضوعكم 
توكل على الله 
نتمنى من المشرفين تغيير اسم موضوع على حسب مايختار استاذنا ابو عادل 
ياريت كل من يتعامل مع الاوبشن المشاركه معنا  
عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي خذ راحتك  
==========
بشكر كل من دخل الموضوع 
واتمنى نتعاون حتى نتعلم الاوبشن 
شكرا لكم    الله يبارك فيك  
الموضوع موضوع ولا اتعدى على حقوق الآخرين*

----------


## forexplus

> * 
> شوف الآن كم السعر ,,, اليوم وصل 133.97 وشوف كم تدبيله في الأوبشن  700% الملف المرفق 265469*

  

> *فى البداية اود ان اشكر صاحب الموضوع على فتح هذا الوضوع القيم
> ولى طلب ورجاء من استاذنا الكبير ابو عادل
> كلامك عن الاوبشن صحيح تماما ولكن لى رجاء من سيادتك برجاء تزويدنا بقائمة باسماء افضل الاسهم لسوق الاوبشن
> وهذا ما لدى من تلك الاسهم: 
> 1- CME
> 2- GOOG
> 3- SPY
> 4- RIMM
> 5- PD
> ...

  

> * 
> ياسلام عليك يا مبدع والله جالس توزع علينا هدايا حلوة 
> أشكرك من كل قلبي .*

  

> * 
> انا مستعد باللي راح اعرفه وياليت يكون هنا بالموضوع أفضل بعد أذن صاحب الموضوع لتعم الفائدة .*

  

> _السلام عليكم  
> هل تمنعون متابعتى معكم يا اخون 
> ساقراء كتب اخوناforexplus الان ولى عودة مع عدة استفسارات ان تكرمتم 
> شاكر جدا لكم جميعا  و لابو عادل و forexplus خاصة احبهم الخير لاخوانهم 
> ودى و تقديرى للجميع_

  

> * 
> الله يبارك فيك  
> الموضوع موضوع ولا اتعدى على حقوق الآخرين*

 هلا بالغالي 
نحن اخوه بأذن الله مافي لاتعدي ولا شيئ 
الموضوع وصاحبه على حسابك 
كلم احد مشرفين خليه يعدل عنوان الموضوع مثل مابتحب 
اعذرني مارح بقدر اتابع معكم هنا هالكم يوم لاني متابع الوضع 
بديرتنا سوريا ومحروق عليهم والله 
اتمنى تستمر ابداعك وفائده الاخوان  :Icon26: 
ربك يعين  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Leonardo

> طيب إيه رأيك أنت أنك تعمل الورشة (أو الموضوع التعليمي) عن موضوع الأبشن ده؟  
> وتبقى عملت واجب جامد أوي مع اخوانك  
> وواضح أن أبوعادل مش هيسيبنا محتاجين حاجة (وهيرد على أي استفسار)  
> وكمان معانا ناس واضح انهم خبرة كبييرة في موضوع الأبشن  ده زي اخونا Pharm.D وبرده أكيد مش هيقصر معانا في أي حاجة  
> (إيه رايكم في التدبيسة دي؟)

 انت بتدبسنى  :Teeth Smile:  
شكلكم انتوا الى عاوزين تدبسوا نفسكم  :012:  
بص يا سيدى انا لسه بتعلم والله زيك بالظبط و لسه بادىء فيها امبارح و الى مساعدنى افهمها سهولة الشرح و التطبيق لكن لسه فيه حاجات كتير نقصانى 
الواحد متعود على نظام الاسهم ن البورصة المصرية بقالى فيها 3 سنين اهو و الفوركس ادانا جرعة جراءة جامدة بقالى فيه سنتين و ربنا يكرم و تكون فاتحة خير فى الاوبشن ,, 
و انا شايف ان الموضوع دا يفضل مفتوح كدا للكلام عن الاوبشن و الاستفسارات لحد ما نتمكن منه شوية و ساعتها نفتح ورشة و لو تجريبية فى الاول و ان شاء الله خير 
تقبل تحياتى  :Good:

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> ما اقدر اعطيك الرابط لأنه مخالف لكن أكتب بقوقل  free stock charts يطلع لك الشارت على طول .*

  

> * 
> من 4.30 العصر الى 11 بالليل بتوقيت السعودية*

 تسلم ابو عادل ,, جارى الاطلاع بس افتكر لو اللينك فيه منفعة و كدا الادارة مش بتمانع 
عموما جزيت خيرا ان شاء الله

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة forexplus
					  هلا بالغالي 
نحن اخوه بأذن الله مافي لاتعدي ولا شيئ 
الموضوع وصاحبه على حسابك 
كلم احد مشرفين خليه يعدل عنوان الموضوع مثل مابتحب 
اعذرني مارح بقدر اتابع معكم هنا هالكم يوم لاني متابع الوضع 
بديرتنا سوريا ومحروق عليهم والله 
اتمنى تستمر ابداعك وفائده الاخوان 
ربك يعين    الله يكون بعونك وينصر أخواننا المسلمين المسلمين بسوريا يارب وأبعد عنهم شر الأشرار وكيد الفجار .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  تسلم ابو عادل ,, جارى الاطلاع بس افتكر لو اللينك فيه منفعة و كدا الادارة مش بتمانع 
عموما جزيت خيرا ان شاء الله   تفضل وإن شاء الله الإدارة ما تمانع ما دام فيه فائدة   http://www.freestockcharts.com/*

----------


## ابوعادل

*تحرك  NVDA  إن شاء الله سترايك 22 شهر مايو*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوعادل
					  تحرك  NVDA  إن شاء الله سترايك 22 شهر مايو   مبروك التدبيله يا شباب للي دخل معانا .*

----------


## مارجن كووول

*الف مبروووووووووك يا ابو عادل على NVDA
واية رأيك فى AMZN
دخل منطقة in the money*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> مبروك التدبيله يا شباب للي دخل معانا .*

 مبرووووك انا شفت السهم من شوية تحليل ممتاز

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مارجن كووول
					  الف مبروووووووووك يا ابو عادل على NVDA
واية رأيك فى AMZN
دخل منطقة in the money   يبارك فيك
انا ارد بالجوال لما اروح البيت إن شاء الله اشوف الشارت*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  مبرووووك انا شفت السهم من شوية تحليل ممتاز     يبارك فيك*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوعادل
					   
انا ما عندي قائمة لاكن شوف هذا وين رايح سترايك  110 شهر مايو . الملف المرفق 265471   
مبرووووك الآن. 60 %.*

----------


## Leonardo

ابو عادل ما هى الشركة الى فتحت بها حسابك الحقيقى و ايه مميزاتها

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  ابو عادل ما هى الشركة الى فتحت بها حسابك الحقيقى و ايه مميزاتها   أعتذر عن ذكرها وأتمنى أن تقبل أعتذاري*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> أعتذر عن ذكرها وأتمنى أن تقبل أعتذاري*

 لا ابدا ولا اعتذار ولا حاجة و محترم خصوصيتك طبعا  
انا بس كنت عاوز حضرتك ترشحلى كام شركة كويسة علشان افتح بها حساب تجريبى ثم حقيقى ان شاء الله لو ربنا أراد

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  لا ابدا ولا اعتذار ولا حاجة و محترم خصوصيتك طبعا  
انا بس كنت عاوز حضرتك ترشحلى كام شركة كويسة علشان افتح بها حساب تجريبى ثم حقيقى ان شاء الله لو ربنا أراد   لما اروح البيت راح اعطيك شركة ديمو إن شاء الله*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> لما اروح البيت راح اعطيك شركة ديمو إن شاء الله*

  اوك ترجع بالسلامة و منتظرك

----------


## مارجن كووول

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  لا ابدا ولا اعتذار ولا حاجة و محترم خصوصيتك طبعا  
انا بس كنت عاوز حضرتك ترشحلى كام شركة كويسة علشان افتح بها حساب تجريبى ثم حقيقى ان شاء الله لو ربنا أراد    www.investopedia.com
جرب دى ديمو*

----------


## مارجن كووول

*وبالنسبة للحقيقى اكبر شركتين
etrade
و
amritrade*

----------


## Leonardo

> * www.investopedia.com
> جرب دى ديمو*

  هجربها ان شاء الله  

> *وبالنسبة للحقيقى اكبر شركتين
> etrade
> و
> amritrade*

  بالنسبة للاى تريد سمعت انهم قافلين موضوع الحسابات الحقيقة الان لمراجعة مش عارف ايه كدا

----------


## ابوعادل

*آسف على التأخير وهذي الشركة فيها ديمو   http://www.investopedia.com/*

----------


## Leonardo

دلوقتى فيه 3 شركات ليهم سمعة طيبة 
etrade
اميرتريد
just2trade   
ايه رأيكم فى ال 3 شركات دول ؟

----------


## Leonardo

> *آسف على التأخير وهذي الشركة فيها ديمو   http://www.investopedia.com/*

 تسلم ابو عادل الاخ مارجن كوول قالى عليه من شوية و بجرب البرنامج

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  تسلم ابو عادل الاخ مارجن كوول قالى عليه من شوية و بجرب البرنامج   ممتاز انت طبق ديمو لين تفهم الشغله أحسن لك واي استفسار انا حاضر*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> ممتاز انت طبق ديمو لين تفهم الشغله أحسن لك واي استفسار انا حاضر*

 طبعا الديمو الاول و الى هيساعدنى فى التحصيل السريع انى الحمد لله عندى خبرة كويسة فى الاسهم و التحليل الفنى الى حد ما كويس و الاساسى برضو طبعا محتاج اتدرب على البرنامج و عمليات ال Call و ال Put و الاستريك و الحاجات دى و اى استسفار ان شاء الله هرجع لحضرتك بس ليا طلب ,, لما حضرتك تنزل فرصة يا ريت ترفق معاها الشارت بتاعها علشان نتعلم من حضرتك اسلوب التحليل الاحترافى

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  دلوقتى فيه 3 شركات ليهم سمعة طيبة 
etrade
اميرتريد
just2trade   
ايه رأيكم فى ال 3 شركات دول ؟   انا أرشح اميرتريد وjust2trade*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  طبعا الديمو الاول و الى هيساعدنى فى التحصيل السريع انى الحمد لله عندى خبرة كويسة فى الاسهم و التحليل الفنى الى حد ما كويس و الاساسى برضو طبعا محتاج اتدرب على البرنامج و عمليات ال Call و ال Put و الاستريك و الحاجات دى و اى استسفار ان شاء الله هرجع لحضرتك بس ليا طلب ,, لما حضرتك تنزل فرصة يا ريت ترفق معاها الشرات بتاعها علشان نتعلم من حضرتك اسلوب التحليل الاحترافى    أبشر من عيوني .*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> انا أرشح اميرتريد وjust2trade*

 كم يبلغ الحد الادنى لفتح الحساب الحقيقى فى كلا الشركتين ؟ و هل يوجد شحن عن طريق الفيزا كارد ؟

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  كم يبلغ الحد الادنى لفتح الحساب الحقيقى فى كلا الشركتين ؟ و هل يوجد شحن عن طريق الفيزا كارد ؟   امير تريد  2000$ 
just2trade   2500$*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> امير تريد  2000$ 
> just2trade   2500$*

 طيب انا توصلت ل ان جست تو تريد مش بتقبل الشحن بالفيزا لكن مش عارف اتوصل لان كانت اميرتريد تقبل الشحن بالفيزا كارد او لآ يا ريت لو حضرتك تعرف تقولى

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  طيب انا توصلت ل ان جست تو تريد مش بتقبل الشحن بالفيزا لكن مش عارف اتوصل لان كانت اميرتريد تقبل الشحن بالفيزا كارد او لآ يا ريت لو حضرتك تعرف تقولى   التحويل عن طريق البنك أفضل لك .*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> التحويل عن طريق البنك أفضل لك .*

 انا علشان احول فلوس من مصر هتاخد على الاقل 12 يوم  :Teeth Smile:  
عموما لو حضرتك تعرف شركة محترمة بتقبل الفيزا يكون كويس ,, لو مش فيه خلاص احول واير و امرنا لله  :No3:

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  انا علشان احول فلوس من مصر هتاخد على الاقل 12 يوم  
عموما لو حضرتك تعرف شركة محترمة بتقبل الفيزا يكون كويس ,, لو مش فيه خلاص احول واير و امرنا لله    غريبه تأخذ 12 يوم انا محول من البنك واخذ 3 ايام فقط لاكن انا اشوف الشركتين افضل شركين .*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> غريبه تأخذ 12 يوم انا محول من البنك واخذ 3 ايام فقط لاكن انا اشوف الشركتين افضل شركين .*

 والله دا الى حصل معايا  اخد 12 يوم على ما وصلت الفلوس للحساب بتاعى فى الفوركس ,, يمكن بنوك و بنوك و يمكن علشان حال البلد بقى فيه تدقيق زيادة عن اللزوم الله يعين  
عموما قررت لما افتح حساب حقيقى افتحه ان شاء الله فى جست تو تريد شايفها افضل و سمعتها اقوى

----------


## Leonardo

ايه رأى حضرتك فى الى حضل فى سهم ريد هات انهاردة 
RHT  
شايفه مكمل صعود ؟ انا شايف انه تكنيكال ارتد من ترند صاعد على الويكلى و اكمل صعود على شارت الديلى

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  والله دا الى حصل معايا  اخد 12 يوم على ما وصلت الفلوس للحساب بتاعى فى الفوركس ,, يمكن بنوك و بنوك و يمكن علشان حال البلد بقى فيه تدقيق زيادة عن اللزوم الله يعين  
عموما قررت لما افتح حساب حقيقى افتحه ان شاء الله فى جست تو تريد شايفها افضل و سمعتها اقوى   راح يفتحوا لك خلال يومين بإذن الله*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  ايه رأى حضرتك فى الى حضل فى سهم ريد هات انهاردة 
RHT  
شايفه مكمل صعود ؟ انا شايف انه تكنيكال ارتد من ترند صاعد على الويكلى و اكمل صعود على شارت الديلى   كان فيه فرصه شراء قوية جداً ( موجات الذئب ) وتحقق الهدف بالقاب اللي عمله .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*نلقاكم بالمساء نروح نصلي وننام  
سلام*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> راح يفتحوا لك خلال يومين بإذن الله*

  ان شاء اله    

> * 
> كان فيه فرصه شراء قوية جداً ( موجات الذئب ) وتحقق الهدف بالقاب اللي عمله .*

 تحليل ممتاز ,, ان شاء الله هبدأ ارفق فى تحليلاتى انا كمان و الفرص نراجعها مع بعض ابتداءا من الاسبوع الجى ان شاء الله   

> *نلقاكم بالمساء نروح نصلي وننام  
> سلام*

 تقبل الله 
نشوفك على خير ان شاء الله

----------


## Pharm.D

وفقكم الله

----------


## rami_1401

ياهل الخبرة اريد شرح فتح الحساب الوهمي في الاوبشن

----------


## ENG ESlAM

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مارجن كووول
					   www.investopedia.com
جرب دى ديمو         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوعادل
					  آسف على التأخير وهذي الشركة فيها ديمو   http://www.investopedia.com/         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة rami_1401
					  ياهل الخبرة اريد شرح فتح الحساب الوهمي في الاوبشن   UP_

----------


## مارجن كووول

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة rami_1401
					  ياهل الخبرة اريد شرح فتح الحساب الوهمي في الاوبشن    اكتب فى جووجل  (فتح محفظة وهمية فى الاوبشن)*

----------


## forexplus

ماشاء الله عليكم اخواني 
متحمسين بقوه للاوبشن  :Teeth Smile: 
ياريت اخواني نشوف برنامج محترم ميتاتريدر بيعرض الاسهم نفس جوده ال تريد بيعرض عملات بشكل دقيق جدا .!
نرغب برنامج يعرض الاسهم بشكل دقيق ايضا وماشي على تكه 
من يعرف شركة تقدم ميتاتريدر اسهم امريكيه وبشكل دقيق جدا ياريت يضع لنا اسمها 
شكرا لكم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Leonardo

السلام عليكم 
كيفك يابو عادل و كيف احوال الوالد ,, يا رب يكون بخير  
عندى سؤال ... لو انا دلوقتى فيه سهم سعر مثلا 30 $ و متوقع له على حسب تحليلى الفنى نزول الى 25 $ خلال شهر هل اخده بوت سترايك 30 ولا 25 ؟ اصل بشوف فيه امثلة ناس شرحاها بتقول انك تاخد الاسترايك قريب من السعر علشان يبقى ان ذا مانى احسن ,, بصراحة انا مش فاهم النقطة دى اوى او مش مستوعبها يا ريت حضرتك تشرحها

----------


## Leonardo

و ياريت حضرتك كمان تحطلنا قايمة بأنشط الشركات فى الاوبشن

----------


## TOUIZI

> ماشاء الله عليكم اخواني 
> متحمسين بقوه للاوبشن 
> ياريت اخواني نشوف برنامج محترم ميتاتريدر بيعرض الاسهم نفس جوده ال تريد بيعرض عملات بشكل دقيق جدا .!
> نرغب برنامج يعرض الاسهم بشكل دقيق ايضا وماشي على تكه 
> من يعرف شركة تقدم ميتاتريدر اسهم امريكيه وبشكل دقيق جدا ياريت يضع لنا اسمها 
> شكرا لكم

 هذه منصة ساكسو بنك إذا كنت تريد أن تتمرن على الأوبشن للعملات

----------


## forexplus

تسلم اخي ساكسو بنك شركه معروفه 
لكن برنامجهم لاتنصب لدي 
لانني استعمل لينكس ولا استعمل ويندوز نهائيا 
ميتاتريدر اقوم تركيبه لدي عبر محاكي ويعمل بشكل ممتاز ميتاتريدر  :Wink Smile: 
لكن برنامج ساكسو بنك يعتمد بشكل كبير على مكتبات .NET 
المهم من بعدل كل هذا الكلام 
ياريت بيكون على ميتاتريدر يعني فقط نستخدم تحليل ومؤشرات ميتاتريدر وشراء والبيع عبر شركات تقدم حساب ديمو 
شكرا لكم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  السلام عليكم 
كيفك يابو عادل و كيف احوال الوالد ,, يا رب يكون بخير  
عندى سؤال ... لو انا دلوقتى فيه سهم سعر مثلا 30 $ و متوقع له على حسب تحليلى الفنى نزول الى 25 $ خلال شهر هل اخده بوت سترايك 30 ولا 25 ؟ اصل بشوف فيه امثلة ناس شرحاها بتقول انك تاخد الاسترايك قريب من السعر علشان يبقى ان ذا مانى احسن ,, بصراحة انا مش فاهم النقطة دى اوى او مش مستوعبها يا ريت حضرتك تشرحها         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  و ياريت حضرتك كمان تحطلنا قايمة بأنشط الشركات فى الاوبشن   شوف انا لي شهر بالأوبشن ولا أخذت بوت الى الآن ما أخذت إلا كول لاكن اللي أعرفه أنك تأخذ أقرب سعر اللي هو 30 والله تعالى أعلم 
أما النشاط شوف الصورة هذي بنفس الرابط هذا تلاقي النشاط لكل شركة بعد أذن الإدارة لوضع الرابط للفائدة    http://finviz.com/quote.ashx?t=ATEA*

----------


## Pharm.D

> السلام عليكم 
> كيفك يابو عادل و كيف احوال الوالد ,, يا رب يكون بخير  
> عندى سؤال ... لو انا دلوقتى فيه سهم سعر مثلا 30 $ و متوقع له على حسب تحليلى الفنى نزول الى 25 $ خلال شهر هل اخده بوت سترايك 30 ولا 25 ؟ اصل بشوف فيه امثلة ناس شرحاها بتقول انك تاخد الاسترايك قريب من السعر علشان يبقى ان ذا مانى احسن ,, بصراحة انا مش فاهم النقطة دى اوى او مش مستوعبها يا ريت حضرتك تشرحها

 هذا يعتمد على أشياء كثيرة ... 
منها الزمن المتوقع للوصول إلى السعر المتوقع 
في أي مدة زمنية تتوقع أن يصل السعر إلى 25 ؟ 
و يعتمد على درجة المخاطرة لديك 
، فالأوبشز داخل النطاق السعري هي أكثر أمناً من تلك التي خارج النطاق السعري و لكنها أقل ربحاً !!!  
من خبرتي في الأوبشن أنصحك أن تأخذ سترايك لا يقل عن 3 أشهر ... و السترايك ان ذا موني أو نير تو ذا موني !!! 
في مثالك السابق سترايك 25 مخاطرة كبيرة جداً و الله أعلم 
تقبل مودتي

----------


## forexplus

اخواني اتمنى من لديه معرفه في الاوبشن 
ان يكتب الاساسيات

----------


## ابوعادل

*نبذة عن الاوبشن و البورصة بشكل عام: 
يرجع أصل هذه الكلمة إلى اسم العائلة فان در بورصن Van der Bursen البلجيكية التي كانت تعمل في المجال البنكي والتي كان فندقها بمدينة "بروج" مكانا لالتقاء التجار المشهورين في القرن الخامس عشر، وفي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بدأت البورصة في شارع وول ستريت Wall Street بمدينة نيويورك أواسط القرن الثامن عشر, والبورصة هي سوق لتداول الكثير من الأوراق المالية والسلع ومن أهمها الأسهم وعقود الأبشن وعقود البترول والعملات وعقود الذهب والفضة والسندات الخاصة والعامة، وهي سوق منظمة ومحكمة لتبادل الأوراق المالية والسلع، ويقوم الأفراد من خلالها ببيع وشراء هذه الأوراق المالية في إطار قانوني منظم ومحكم حتى لا تضيع حقوق كل طرف. 
عقود الخيارات و ما يعرف بالعربون أو الأبشن: ( تجارة النخبة )  
وهو اتفاق يعطي حامله الحق (وليس الإلزام) في شراء سهم معين بسعر محدد خلال فترة محددة (تبدأ من يوم وتصل الى سنتين ونصف)، ويسمى السعر المتفق عليه بين الطرفين بالسعر المستهدف Strike Price ويفهم من هذا التعريف أن هذا الخيار يعطي المشتري الحق في تنفيذ الشراء أو البيع خلال فترة محددة متفق عليها مسبقاً، أما البائع فلا يجوز له التراجع عن الصفقة مادام قد قبض قيمة العربون وهو ما يعرف بإسم Premium، وهناك الكثير من تفرعات هذه التجارة ولكنها تتمحور في مصطلحين إثنين وهما Call ويستخدم لجني الأرباح من السهم في حالة إرتفاعه, و Put الذي يستخدم لجني الأرباح من السهم في حالة إنخفاضه. 
مصدر عقود الأبشن: 
تأتي هذه العقود من حاملي الأسهم، فمالك السهم يحق له بيع عقود العربون أو الأبشن في سوق العقود،، ويسمح له ببيع عقد واحد عن كل 100 سهم، فمثلاً مالك 1000 سهم من شركة إنتل يحق له بيع 10 عقود،، وكل عقد يساوي 100 سهم "والعقد وحدة واحدة لا تتجزأ"، ويحق له بيع هذه العقود في أسواق تداول العقود، ولكنه ملزم بشراء هذه العقود مرة أخرى ( بغض النظر عن سعرها ) قبل أن يقوم ببيع الأسهم التي باع عقودها. 
نهاية الشهر في سوق عقود الأبشن: 
الشهر في سوق العقود يختلف عن الشهر العادي، فتاريخ الانتهاء يكون بنهاية الجمعة الثالثة من كل شهر وهي تكون بين تواريخ 16 و 22 من كل شهر حسب تاريخ الجمعة الثالثة من كل شهر . 
هنالك عدة طرق للعمل في هذه التجارة،، وأهم هذه الطرق: 
الطريقة الأولى : وهي الطريقة المتزنة وهي لتحقيق نسبة أرباح تتراوح بين 20% الى 50% في الصفقة، والتي تمكننا ايضاً من الخروج برأس المال المستثمر في الصفقة إذا لم يتم تحقيق الربح، لأنها تخضع لإستراتيجيات محكمة تحمي رأس المال المستثمر في هذه الصفقات من الخسارة، وهذه الطريقة في العادة تعطينا النتيجة في الأسبوع الأول من الشراء، وفي بعض الأحيان يتم تحقيق الربح في اليوم الثاني من الشراء. 
الطريقة الثانية : وهي طريقة المخاطرات وهي لتحقيق نسبة أرباح كبيرة جداً تتراوح بين 1000% الى أكثر من 20000%، ولهذه الطريقة أوقات محددة و معينة للدخول فيها، وهذه الطريقة في العادة تعطينا النتيجة في نفس اليوم أو في اليوم الثاني من الشراء. 
يفضل العمل على الطريقة الأولى في المرحلة الأولى، وبعد أن يتم تحقيق الربح المطلوب من هذه الطريقة نقوم بإستقطاع نسبة بسيطة من الأرباح التي قمنا بجنيها لنوظّفها في الطريقة الثانية والتي تحقق لنا نسب الأرباح التي سبق وتحدثنا عنها، 
هذه أهم المصطلحات التي تمر علينا أثناء تداول الأبشن: 
Call, Put, Buy to Open, Sell to Close, leeps, Contract, Strike Price, Exp. Date, Ask, Bid, Volatility, Delta, Theta, Earnings, Commission, Break Even, Up Grade & Down Grade  
------------------ 
أفضل القطاعات لتداول عقود الأبشن وأقواها هو قطاع التكنولوجيا ،، لأن أسهم هذا القطاع تمتاز بحركة صعود وهبوط كبيرة وبشكل مستمر " وهذا ما نبحث عنه في تجارة عقود الأبشن " ،، لذلك عليك التركيز على شركات التكنولوجيا وشركات الانترنت ومنها : 
goog, mxim, ebay, amzn, klac, erts, yhoo, qcom, bby, aapl 
أما الخسارة التي تحدثت عنها فأعتقد أنها ناتجة عن سببين ،، 
السبب الأول هو عنصر الطمع الذي يلازم العاملين في تجارة الأبشن ،، فتجدهم حققوا نسبة ربح جيدة ولكنهم لا يقومون بالبيع وينتظرون أرباحاً أكبر مما يؤدي وفي كثير من الأحيان الى تلاشي نسبة الربح الأولى ،، 
والسبب الثاني هو عدم الإختيار الصحيح لمركز الأبشن عند عملية الشراء ،، فتجد مثلاً أنك إخترت سعر مستهدف معين وتاريخ إنتهاء معين وبعد حركة السهم تجد أن هذا الخيار كان غير موفق وحقق نسبة ربح بسيطة، وتكتشف أنك لو إخترت مركز آخر لحققت نسبة ربح أعلى ،،     
ما لم تكن خبيراً في أحد مجالات الاستثمار ذات الثقل الكبير مثل البترول وصناعة الطائرات والسيارات أو سوق العقارات الضخم ،، فإن أفضل إستثمار هو في سوق المال ،، 
وقد أثبتت المتجارة في عقود الأبشن عبر السنين أنها الأقدر على تحقيق عوائد تفوق ربحيتها بشكل مذهل العوائد المتحصلة من اللإستثمارات البنكية أو الإستثمار عبر القنوات التي تعود بقدر من الربحية مثل السندات الحكومية وأسهم الشركات ،، 
فقد وجدنا على سبيل المثال أنك قد تستثمر مبلغ " ثلاثة الآف دولار " في عقود الأبشن لمدة بعيدة نسبياً ، وجدنا أن هذا المبلغ ربما ينمو الى " 300 الف دولار " في خلال سنة ،، بيد أن نفس القيمة " ثلاثة الآف دولار " بإستثمارها في سوق الأسهم أو في الأسواق الأخرى لا يمكن أن تزيد ولا بأي حال من الأحوال عن 30 الف دولار ،،  
إذا كنت تود أن تصبح غنياً إلى الحد الذي يمكنك من تغيير نمط حياتك فأنت بحاجة لأن تفوق عوائدك المستوى المتوسط ،، وفرصك لبلوغ هذا الهدف ترتفع بتبنيك لأسلوب محدد في العمل ،، وهذا يعني بدوره أن تركز على القلة من الإستثمارات التي تعتقد أنها سوف تدر أعلى العوائد ،، وهذا يعني أيضاً أنك يجب أن تحصر إستثماراتك في مجال معين ،،  
----------------------------
10 نصائح في الاوبشن 
1 - عند اختيار اي اوبشن تحرى الدقه في ان تكون الشركه مصنفه ضمن الاسهم الحلال  
2 - في الاوبشن البعد عن الاسهم ذات التحرك البسيط او التذبذب الممل حتى لا تفقد قيمة الاوبشن مع قلة التذبذب و مرور الوقت  
3 - البعد كل البعد عن الاوبشن ذو التاريخ القريب حتى لا تفقد قيمة الاوبشن مع مرور الوقت  
4 - متابعة ارباح الشركه التي سوف تقوم بأختيار الاوبشن المناسب لها و معرفة تاريخ اعلان الارباح حتى لا تقع في فخ الارباح و يعكس اتجاه السهم و توقعك يصبح خطأ .  
5 متابعة اخبار الشركة التي تقوم بشراء الاوبشن لها لانه اي خبر في اي لحظه قد يغير من مسار السهم  
6 - التقييم او الاب قريد و الداون قريد ..المتابعه بشكل لصيق لمعرفة التحرك المناسب للسهم و الاوبشن معه  
7 - متابعة شارت الاسهم التي اخترت من الاوبشن ..و هي اهم الامور التي قد تساعدك على رسم خطوط اتجاه السهم و بالتالي الاوبشن معه  
8 - متابعة القيمه العادله للاوبشن عن طريق الدلتا و الثيتا ..و تقيم ذلك من حيث فقدان الاوبشن من قيمته  
9 - محاولة البعد عن الشراء مع بداية السوق ..و يفضل الشراء مع الساعه الاخيره حتى تعرف مسار السهم و حركته التي قد تكون عانت من الطلوع و النزول مع فترة السوق الطويله  
10 - محاولة فهم الامور بشكل واضح من مجريات نفطيه قبل الدخول في اي اوبشن يتحكم فيه سعر البترول  
الاوبشن جزأ لا يتجزأ من السهم و حركة السهم و السوق ومتابعة جني الارباح و حركة اي سهم و السوق بشكل عام و المؤشر بشكل خاص .   
----------------------- 
مصطلاحات مهمة  
Premium : السعر الحالي للاوبشن
Expiration date : تاريخ انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن 
Striking price : السعر المثبت لاسهم الاوبشن الذي يدفع مقابل كل مائة سهم 
Seller or writer : بائع الاوبشن 
Buyer : مشتري الاوبشن 
Contract : العقود وكل عقد لمائة سهم  
للاوبشن طريقتان : call و put  
Call : يختلف صيغته على حسب العملية اذا كان بائعا او مشتريا  
- اذا كنت مشتري فيصير لك حق شراء السهم او المؤشر  
مثال1 : فلان اشترى (Buyer ) عقد واحد (Contract 1) لشركة CSCO لسعر سهم $ 17.5 انتهاء شهر ديسمبر (الشهر الحالي هو نوفمبر) ، هنا المشتري يدفع مبلغ الـ Premium وهو 2.45$ و Expiration date هو 15 ديسمبر (الجمعة الثالثة من كل الشهر) و Striking price هو 17.5$ ، التوضيح: فلان هذا اشترى حق شراء عدد 100 سهم لشركة سسيكو وذلك قبل تاريخ 15 ديسمبر بسعر شراء ثابت وهو 17.5$ سواء صعد سعر السهم او هبط. اي من الان الى تاريخ 15 ديسمبر من حقه شراء 100 سهم لسسيكو سواء كان السعر 17.5 $ او 40 $.  
مصطلاحات:
In the money : يقصد بها عندما يكون سعر السهم في السوق اكبر من Striking price . 
مثال: فلان اشترى 1 Contract لشركة CSCO والـ Striking price 15$ وسعر السهم الحالي في الماركت هو 20$ فحالة الاوبشن هي In the money اي ان سعر السوق الحالي للسهم اكبر من Striking price. 
at the money : يقصد بها عندما يكون سعر السهم في السوق مساوي لي Striking price .  
مثال: فلان اشترى 1 Contract لشركة CSCO والـ Striking price 20$ وسعر السهم الحالي في الماركت هو 20$ فحالة الاوبشن هي at the money اي ان سعر السوق الحالي للسهم مساوي لي Striking price. 
out of the money: يقصد بها عندما يكون سعر السهم في السوق اقل من Striking price. 
مثال: فلان اشترى 1 Contract لشركة CSCO والـ Striking price 25$ وسعر السهم الحالي في الماركت هو 20$ فحالة الاوبشن هي out of the money اي ان سعر السوق الحالي للسهم اقل من Striking price.   
مكونات سعر الـ Premium : time value + intrinsic value  
intrinsic value هو الفرق بين سعر السهم و Striking price . 
مثال : فلان اشترى 1 Contract لشركة CSCO و Premium 2.45 $ والـ Striking price 17.5$ وسعر السهم الحالي في الماركت هو 19.19$ الفرق بين سعر السهم وال Striking price هو 1.69 $(19.19-17.5)وهو intrinsic value والباقي 0.76 هو time value ( 2.45-1.69) ، وهي قيمة للوقت من الان الى يوم انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن فكلما كان وقت انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن ابعد كان الـ time value كان اكبر ، مثال حقيقي: Striking price 17.5$ لشركة CSCO و Expiration date هو ديسمبر الـ Premium هو 2.45 $ ،اذا اخذنا نفس الاوبشن ولكن لـ Expiration date ابريل نجد ان الـ Premium هو 4.1$. الـ intrinsic value للمثالين السابقين هو 1.69 بينما الـ time value هو 0.76 لاوبشن شهر ديسمبر و 2.41 لشهر لشهر ابريل.  
الـ time value يتناقص مع مرور الوقت الى ان يصبح صفرا عند يوم انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن (او ربما قبل انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن بايام قليلة)، في المثال السابق نجد ان time value لشهر ابريل سوف تتبخر من 4.1 الى صفر عند يوم انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن.  
الية ارتفاع وانخفاض Premium : يرتفع الـ Premium بمقدار دولار واحد اذا ارتفع سعر السهم دولار واحد وكان وضع الاوبشن In the money اي ان لكل ارتفاع دولار في سعر السهم يرتفع الـ Premium دولار ، وينقص يمقدار دولار واحد اذا انخفض سعر السهم دولار واحد. 
مثال: سعر سهم CSCO اليوم هو 19.6 $ والـ Premium لـ Striking price 17.5 $ لشهر نوفمبر 2.1 $ ، اي ان المشتري سوف يدفع مبلغ 210$ دولار لشراء حق شراء السهم للبائع الاوبشن بمبلغ 17.5$ ، نفرض بعد ذلك ان المشتري طلب تنفيذ العملية (exercise) الذي سوف يحصل ان مشتري الاوبشن سوف يدفع مبلغ 1750$ (100 * 17.5$) وبعد ذلك له الحق بيع او الاحتفاظ بالاسهم، اذا باع الاسهم سوف يستلم 1960$ (100*19.6 سعر اليوم) للتوضيح:
المشتري دفع في البداية مبلغ الـ Premium -210
بعد ذلك دفع مبلغ الـ Striking price لشراء الاسهم –1750
بعد ذلك باع الاسهم بسعر السوق +1960
المحصلة صفر ما عدى مبلغ عمولة الوسيط ولم توضع للتبسيط. 
اذا لم يبع مشتري الاوبشن الاسهم (اي لم لنفذ العملية exercise ) وارتفع سعر السهم الى 22.6$ فان مشتري الاوبشن يستطيع ان يشتري الاسهم بمبلغ 17.5 ويبيعها بمبلغ 22.6$ اي مكسب 3 $ للسهم او 300 $ ( -210-1750+2260=300$ للمائة سهم)، من المثال واضح انه سعر السهم في السوق ارتفع 3 $ وبالتالي ارفتع مكسب شاري الاوبشن بنفس المبلغ (3$) لذا فان سعر الاوبشن سوف يرتفع من 2.1$ الى 5.1$ للعقد الواحد او من 210$ الى 510$ للمائة سهم. عادة مشتري الاوبشن عندما يرتفع سعر السهم بدلا من ان يشتري السهم بسعر 17.5$ وبعد ذلك يبيعه بالسعر المرتفع (22.6$) انما يبيع الاوبشن بسعر 5.1$ وهذا ما يحصل دائما اي عند ارتفاع السهم يبيع الاوبشن الذي يرتفع دولار مع كل دولار يرفتع به السهم. 
ماذا يحدث اذا ارتفع السهم في حالة at the money ؟؟؟ مثال سهم CSCO الان مثل سعره بالسوق 20$ لشهر ديسمبر والـ Premium هو 1$ لـ Striking price 20$، سعر الـ Premium هو لـ time value فقط واذا ضل سعر السهم بنفس المستوى الى يوم انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن فسوف ينقص سعر الاوبشن بسرعه الى ان يصل سفر قبل انتهاء صلاحيته بكم يوم، اما اذا ارتفع سعر السهم اليوم من 20$ الى 21 $ فسوف يرتفع Premium من 1$ الى 2$( 1$ لـ time value + 1$ لـ intrinsic value) اما اذا ارتفع الى 21$ بعد بعد اسبوعين فسوف يرتفع سعر الـ Premium الى1.5$ (0.5$ لـ time value + 1$ لـ intrinsic value) . 
ماذا يحدث اذا ارتفع السهم في حالة out of money مثال سهم CSCO الان مثل سعره بالسوق 20$ لشهر ديسمبر والـ Premium هو 0.1$ لـ Striking price 25$، سعر الـ Premium هو لـ time value فقط واذا ضل سعر السهم بنفس المستوى او ارتفع الى 25$ فقط الى يوم انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن فسوف ينقص سعر الاوبشن بسرعه الى ان يصل صفر قبل انتهاء صلاحيته بكم يوم، اما اذا ارتفع سعر السهم الى الكثر من 25$ فسوف يرتفع الـ Premium بمقدار دولار كلما ارتفع سعر السهم دولار ، فرضا ارتفع سعر السهم الى 27 اليوم فان سعر الـ Premium سوف يرتفع الى 2.1(0.1$ لـ time value + 2$ لـ intrinsic value).  
المشتري لـلـcall يريد ان يرتفع سعر السهم او المؤشر لكي يستفيد على شرط ان يرتفع السعر الى اكثر من Striking price لانه كل ما ارتفع سعر السهم دولار فوق الـ Striking price زاد سعر سعر الـ Premium دولار، اما بائع الاوبشن فيتمنى ان ينخفض سعر السهم لكي ينخفض سعر الـ Premium وعندك ذلك يمكن ان يشتري الاوبشن ويغلق العملية او ينتضر الى يوم انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن ويصبح الاوبشن ملغي ويستطيع بيع اوبشن اخر او بيع الاسهم. 
مثال:باع فلان اوبشن لشركة CSCO لعقد واحد (سعر السهم 20$) Striking price 17.5$ و Expiration date شهر يناير ووالـ Premium هو 3.1$ ، هنا الـ Premium يتكون من 2.5$ لـ intrinsic value (الفرق بين سعر السهم والـ Striking price) وايضا من time value0.6$، اذا ضل سعر السهم 20$ فان سعر الـ Premium سوف ينقص الى 2.5 بحلول الجمعه الثالثة من شهر يناير، اما اذا نقص سعر السهم اليوم الى 19 فان سعر الـ Premium فسوف ينقص دولار الى 2.1$ ( 1.5$ لي intrinsic value + 0.6$ لي time value) واذا نزل الى سعر السهم الى 18$ اليوم فان سعر الـ Premium فسوف ينقص دولارين الى 1.1$ ( 0.5$ لي intrinsic value + 0.6$ لي time value)، في هذه الحالة يستطيع بائع الاوبشن يشتري الاوبشن بسعر 1.1$ فيحصل على مكسب 2$ للعقد او 200 $ (باع بسعر 3.1$ -اشترى بسعر 1.1$) او ينتضر الى يوم انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن (بفرض ان سعر السهم ضل على 19$) فان سعر الاوبشن سوف يصبح 0.5$. 
لذا الوقت ليس في صالح المشتري بينما هو في صالح البائع 
عندما يبع شخص ما call هو يبع خيار بيع الاسهم بسعر محدد وريما يرتفع سعر السهم فيصبح مطالب يتوفير هذه الاسهم لذا الوسيط عادة يطلب ضمانات من البائع لكي يوفر هذه الاسهم لاحقا وهذا البيع يسمى Uncovered call وهو خطير لانه ربما يرتفع سعر السهم ارتفاع جنوني فيضطر المشتري شراء اسهم بسعر عالي جدا وبعد ذلك بيع هذه الاسهم الى شاري الاوبشن. 
يوجد نوع اخر من من بيع ال call وهو covered call . 
مثال: اشتريت اليوم مائة سهم من شركة CSCO بسعر 19.6$ (السعر الفعلي اليوم) للسهم الواحد ( 1960$ خلاف العمولة) بعد ذلك بعت عقد واحد لنفس الشركة لـ Striking price 20$ لشهر يناير والـ Premium 1.65$ فانك بعت حق بيع الاسهم بسعر 20$ من اليوم الى يناير ويكون سعر تكلفة السهم هو 17.95$ 
-1960 $ سعر مائة سهم وسعر السهم 19.6
+165$ المبلغ الذي اخذته من بيع الاوبشن
الناتج هو 1795 او 17.95 للسهم فاذا نفذ المشتري عملية البيع ( يحصل عادة عندما يترفع السعر كثيرا ويكون قبل انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن بقليل) فانك سوف تبيع بسعر 20$ للسهم فسوف يكون المكسب هو 205$ (2000+165-1960) بعكس الذي اشترى السهم بسعر 19.6 وباع بسعر 20$ فسوف يكسب فقط 40$ (2000-1960)، ولكن عيب هذا الاوبشن اذا ارتفع سعر السهم ارتفاع كبير لن يستفيد بائع الاوبشن من هذا الارتفاع. 
مثال: اشتريت اليوم مائة سهم من شركة CSCO بسعر 19.6$ (السعر الفعلي اليوم) للسهم الواحد ( 1960$ خلاف العمولة) بعد ذلك بعت عقد واحد لنفس الشركة لـ Striking price 20$ لشهر يناير والـ Premium 1.65$ فانك بعت حق بيع الاسهم بسعر 20$ من اليوم الى يناير ويكون سعر تكلفة السهم هو 17.95$ ، بعد ذلك ارتفع سعر السهم من 19.6 الى 25$ فاذا تنفذت العملية فسوف يكون مكسبك محدود 205$ بينما الذي اشترى السهم بسعر 19.6 وباع بسعر 25$ فسوف يكسب مبلغ 5.4 للسهم الواحد او 540 للمائة سهم (2500-1960). 
لذا فان الـ covered call ينفع للاسهم التي يتوقع ان يكون ارتفاعاه طفيف او انخفاض طفيف او لايكون هناك ارتفاع. 
مثال: اشتريت اليوم مائة سهم من شركة CSCO بسعر 19.6$ (السعر الفعلي اليوم) للسهم الواحد ( 1960$ خلاف العمولة) بعد ذلك بعت عقد واحد لنفس الشركة لـ Striking price 20$ لشهر ديسمبر والـ Premium 1.3$ فانك بعت حق بيع الاسهم بسعر 20$ من اليوم الى ديسمبر ويكون سعر تكلفة السهم هو 17.95$، فرضا انخفض السهم من 19.6 الى 18.6$ فان بائع سعر الـ Premium سوف ينزل الى 0.9$ (تقريبا) فيستطيع بائع الاوبشن شراء الاوبشن الذي باعه بسعر 0.9$ ويصبح سعر تكلفة السهم هو 19.2$ (-19.6+1.3-0.9=19.2) ويسطيع ان يتنضر الى ان يرتفع السهم من جديد ويبيع اوبشن اخر (اذا انتظر الىان يرتفع السهم فسوف يرتفع الاوبشن ايضا). 
بصفه عامة فان كثير من مستخدمي الاوبشن يتبعون استراتيجة معينه مثل الـ covered call ام البعض الاخر فانهم يشترون الـ call على امل ان يرتفع السهم فيرتفع Premium ولكن يجب ان يكون ارتفاع السهم كبير حتى يعوض الانخفاض في time value مع مرور الوقت ويعتبر شراء الـ call من غير استراتيجية معينه هو نوع من القمار .
ان مشتري الـ call له حق بشراء الاسهم بسعر ثابت مثال: اشترى فلان عقد واحد لشركة سكيكو والـ Expiration date هو ديسمبر والـ Striking price هو 20 وسعر السهم حاليا 19.6 والـ Premium هو 1.3$ فاذا ارتفع سعر السهم الى 22 مثلا فان الـ Premium سوف يرتفع الى 3.3 تقريبا ، اي ان زيادة سعر السهم في مصلحة شاري الcall 
النوع الثاني من الاوبشن هو PUT وهو عكس الـ call 
مثال: اشترى فلان عقد واحد للـput لشركة لشركة سسيكو لـ Expiration date هو ديسمبر والـ Striking price هو 20 وسعر السهم حاليا 19.6 والـ Premium هو 1.5$ توضيح: المشتري هنا له حق بيع المائة سهم (عقد واحد) من الان الى الجمعة الثالثة من شهر ديسمبر بسعر 20$هنا حق بيع وليس حق الشراء مثل call . 
شاري الـ put من مصلحته ان ينزل سعر السهم لكي يكسب 
مثال: اشترى فلان عقد واحد لشركة لشركة سسيكو لـ Expiration date هو ديسمبر والـ Striking price هو 20 وسعر السهم حاليا 19.6 والـ Premium هو 1.5$، فاذا فرضنا انه نزل سعر من19.6 $ الى 15$، فيمكن لشاري الput ان يشتري مائة سهم لسسيكو بسعر رخيص 15$ ومن ثم يبيعها الى بائع الـput بسعر 20$
للتوضيح
-150 $ دفعت لشراء الput
- 1500 دفعت لشراء مائة سهم لسسيكو
+2000 مقابل بيع الاسهم لبائع الـ put (عمل exercise)
الناتج مكسب 350$  
عمليا الذي يحصل عند انخفاض سعر السهم يرتفع سعر Premium ومن ثم يمكن بيع ال put بسعر اعلى من سعر الشراء 
مثال: اشترى فلان عقد واحد لشركة لشركة سسيكو لـ Expiration date هو ديسمبر والـ Striking price هو 20 وسعر السهم حاليا 19.6 والـ Premium هو 1.5$، فاذا فرضنا انه نزل سعر من19.6 $ الى 15$، فان سعر الـ Premium يترفع الى الى حوالي 5$ فيمكنك بيعه بسعر 5$ ويكون المكسب 350$ للمائة سهم او 3.5$ للعقد الواحد(5-1.5). 
ذكرت سابقا المصطلحات التالية
In the money, at the money, at the money 
سوف تكون هذه الحالات نفسها موجوده في put ولكن بالعكس 
In the money: يقصد بها عندما يكون سعر السهم في السوق اقل من Striking price . 
مثال: فلان اشترى 1 Contract put لشركة CSCO والـ Striking price 25$ وسعر السهم الحالي في الماركت هو 20$ فحالة الاوبشن هي In the money اي ان سعر السوق الحالي للسهم اقل من Striking price. 
at the money : يقصد بها عندما يكون سعر السهم في السوق مساوي لي Striking price .  
مثال: فلان اشترى 1 Contract put لشركة CSCO والـ Striking price 20$ وسعر السهم الحالي في الماركت هو 20$ فحالة الاوبشن هي at the money اي ان سعر السوق الحالي للسهم مساوي لي Striking price. 
out of the money: يقصد بها عندما يكون سعر السهم في السوق اكبر من Striking price. 
مثال: فلان اشترى 1 Contract put لشركة CSCO والـ Striking price 15$ وسعر السهم الحالي في الماركت هو 20$ فحالة الاوبشن هي out of the money اي ان سعر السوق الحالي للسهم اكبر من Striking price. 
الية ارتفاع وانخفاض Premium في حالة الـPUT : يرتفع الـ Premium بمقدار دولار واحد اذا انخفض سعر السهم دولار واحد وكان وضع الاوبشن In the money اي ان لكل انخفاض دولار في سعر السهم يرتفع الـ Premium دولار ، وينقص يمقدار دولار واحد اذا انخفض سعر السهم دولار واحد. 
مثال: سعر سهم CSCO اليوم هو 19.6 $ والـ Premium لـ Striking price 22.5$ لشهر نوفمبر 2.9 $ ، اي ان المشتري سوف يدفع مبلغ 290$ دولار لشراء حق بيع الاسهم لبائع الاوبشن بمبلغ 22.5$ ، نفرض بعد ذلك ان المشتري طلب تنفيذ العملية (exercise) الذي سوف يحصل ان مشتري الاوبشن سوف يدفع مبلغ 1960$ (100 * 19.6$) مقابل شراء الاسهم من السوق وبعد ذلك له الحق بيع الاسهم لبائع الـ put اوبشن، اذا اشترى الاسهم سوف يدفع 1960$ (100*19.6 سعر اليوم) للتوضيح:
المشتري دفع في البداية مبلغ الـ Premium -290
بعد ذلك اشترى الاسهم بسعر السوق -1960
بعد ذلك باع الاسهم بمبلغ الـ Striking price (22.5) –2250 
المحصلة صفر ما عدى مبلغ عمولة الوسيط ولم توضع للتبسيط. 
اذا انتضر مشتري الـ put (اي لم لنفذ العملية exercise ) واتخفض سعر السهم الى 15$ فان مشتري الاوبشن يستطيع ان يشتري الاسهم من السوق بسعر 15 ويبيعها بمبلغ 22.5$ اي مكسب 4.6 $ للسهم او 460 $ ( -290-1500+2250=460$ للمائة سهم)، من المثال واضح انه سعر السهم في السوق انخفض 4.6 $ وبالتالي ارتفع مكسب شاري الاوبشن بنفس المبلغ (4.6$) لذا فان سعر الاوبشن سوف يرتفع من 2.9$ الى 7.5$ للعقد الواحد او من 290$ الى 750$ للمائة سهم. عادة مشتري الاوبشن الـput عندما ينخفض سعر السهم بدلا من ان يشتري السهم بسعر 1500$ وبعد ذلك يبيعه بالسعر المرتفع (22.6$) انما يبيع الاوبشن بسعر 7.5$ وهذا ما يحصل دائما اي عند انخفاض السهم يبيع الاوبشن الذي يرتفع دولار مع كل دولار يرفتع به السهم. 
ماذا يحدث اذا ارتفع السهم في حالة at the money ؟؟؟ مثال سهم CSCO الان مثلا سعره بالسوق 20$ والـput لشهر ديسمبر والـ Premium هو 1$ لـ Striking price 20$، سعر الـ Premium هو لـ time value فقط واذا ضل سعر السهم بنفس المستوى الى يوم انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن فسوف ينقص سعر الاوبشن بسرعه الى ان يصل صفر قبل انتهاء صلاحيته بكم يوم، اما اذا انخفض سعر السهم اليوم من 20$ الى 19 $ فسوف يرتفع Premium من 1$ الى 2$( 1$ لـ time value + 1$ لـ intrinsic value) اما اذا انخفض الى 19$ بعد بعد اسبوعين فسوف يرتفع سعر الـ Premium الى1.5$ (0.5$ لـ time value + 1$ لـ intrinsic value) . 
ماذا يحدث اذا ارتفع السهم في حالة out of money مثال سهم CSCO الان مثلا سعره بالسوق 20$ والـput لشهر ديسمبر والـ Premium هو 0.2$ لـ Striking price 15$، سعر الـ Premium هو لـ time value فقط واذا ضل سعر السهم بنفس المستوى او انخفض الى 15$ فقط الى يوم انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن فسوف ينقص سعر الاوبشن بسرعه الى ان يصل صفر قبل انتهاء صلاحيته بكم يوم، اما اذا انخفض سعر السهم الى اكثر من 15$ فسوف يرتفع الـ Premium بمقدار دولار كلما انخفض سعر السهم دولار ، فرضا انخفض سعر السهم الى 13 اليوم فان سعر الـ Premium سوف يرتفع الى 2.1(0.1$ لـ time value + 2$ لـ intrinsic value). 
المشتري لـلـ put يريد ان ينخفض سعر السهم او المؤشر لكي يستفيد بشرط ان ينخفض السعر الى اكثر من Striking price لانه كل ما انخفض سعر السهم دولار اقل الـ Striking price زاد سعر سعر الـ Premium دولار، اما بائع الاوبشن put فيتمنى ان ان يرتفع سعر السهم لكي ينخفض سعر الـ Premium وعند ذلك يمكن ان يشتري الاوبشن ويغلق العملية او ينتضر الى يوم انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن ويصبح الاوبشن ملغي ويستطيع بيع اوبشن اخر او بيع الاسهم. 
مثال:باع فلان اوبشن put لشركة CSCO لعقد واحد (سعر السهم 20$) Striking price 22.5$ و Expiration date شهر يناير والـ Premium هو 3.6$ ، هنا الـ Premium يتكون من 2.5$ لـ intrinsic value (الفرق بين سعر السهم والـ Striking price) وايضا من time value1.1$، اذا ضل سعر السهم 20$ فان سعر الـ Premium سوف ينقص الى 2.5 بحلول الجمعه الثالثة من شهر يناير، اما اذا زاد سعر السهم اليوم الى 21 فان سعر الـ Premium فسوف ينقص دولار الى 2.6$ ( 1.5$ لي intrinsic value + 1.1$ لي time value) واذا اترفع الى سعر السهم الى 22$ اليوم فان سعر الـ Premium فسوف ينقص دولارين الى 1.6$ ( 0.5$ لي intrinsic value + 1.1$ لي time value)، في هذه الحالة يستطيع بائع الاوبشن PUT يشتري الاوبشن بسعر 1.6$ فيحصل على مكسب 2.5$ للعقد او 250 $ (باع بسعر 3.6$ -اشترى بسعر 1.6$) او ينتضر الى يوم انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن (بفرض ان سعر السهم ضل على 22$) فان سعر الاوبشن سوف يصبح 0.5$. 
لذا الوقت ليس في صالح المشتري بينما هو في صالح البائع 
عندما يبع شخص ما PUT هو يبع خيار بيع الاسهم بسعر محدد وريما ينخفض سعر السهم فيصبح مطالب بشراء هذه الاسهم اذا نفذ المشتري العملية (exercise) واذا انخفض سعر السهم كثيرا او يعني طاح سعره فانه يضطر الى شراء الاسهم (اذا لم يكن اغلق العملية اي انه الاوبشن put الذي باعه يشتريه مره اخرى) وتطيح في كبده.  
كما ذكرت سابقا فان مشتري الput يتمنى ان ينخفض سعر السهم تماما مثل بائع الـ call وبائع الـ put يتمنى ان ان يرتفع سعر السهم تماما مثل شاري الـ call. 
ماذا نستفيد من الـPUT؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
يستخدم شراء الـ put كضمان وتعويض اذا انخفض السهم . 
مثال: اشترى فلان مائة سهم من شركة سسيكو بسعر 19.6$ للسهم لكنه يخشى ان ينخفض السهم هنا يمكنه شراء عقد واحد للـ PUT Striking price 20$ و Expiration date شهر يناير ووالـ Premium هو 2.5$ (0.4$ لي intrinsic value + 2.1$ لي time value )، يوجد هناك ثلاثة احتملات للسهم من الان الى شهر يناير: صعود او نزول او ثبات 
في حالة صعود السهم 
اذا ارتفع السهم مثلا الى 22.5 فان الـ Premium سوف ينخفض وربما يصل سعره الى صفر ولكن مكسبه سوف يكون 0.4$ للسهم او 40 دولار
-1960 سعر شراء مائة سهم 
-250 سعر شارء لـ put
+2250 سعر بيع الاسهم
الناتج مكسب 40 دولار 
اذا ارتفع السهم مثلا الى 25 فان الـ Premium سوف ينخفض وربما يصل سعره الى صفر ولكن مكسبه سوف يكون 2.9$ للسهم او 290 دولار
وهكذا كلما ارتفع السهم اكثر كان من صالحة 
في حالة انخفاض السهم 
اذا انخفض السهم مثلا الى 17 خلال يومين فان الـ Premium سوف يترفع الى4.6 (2.6$ لي intrinsic value + 2.0$ لي time value ) فابمكانه بيع الـ put وبالتالي تخفيض تكلفة السهم
-1960 مبلغ تكلفة المائة سهم
-250 سعر شراء الـ put
+460 من بيع سعرالـ put
الناتج هو 1750 اي ان تكلفة السهم الواحد 17.5 اصبحت بدلا من 19.6 ويمكنه بيع السهم بعد ذلك اذا ارتفع  
اما اذا اتخفض السهم مثلا الى 17 خلال في قبل انتهاء فترة الصلاحية بقليل فان الـ Premium سوف يترفع الى3 (3$ لي intrinsic value + 0$ لي time value ) فابمكانه بيع الـ put وبالتالي تخفيض تكلفة السهم
-1960 مبلغ تكلفة المائة سهم
-250 سعر شراء الـ put
+300 من بيع سعرالـ put
الناتج هو 1910 اي ان تكلفة السهم الواحد اصبحت 19.1 بدلا من 19.6 ويمكنه بيع السهم بعد ذلك اذا ارتفع 
في حالة ثبات السعر  
اذا ثبت السعر في مستوى 19.6 فان سعر الـ Premium سوف يتناقص الى يصبح 0.4$ قبل انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن فيمكنه بيعه بسعر 0.4$
-1960 مبلغ تكلفة المائة سهم
-250 سعر شراء الـ put
+40 من بيع سعرالـ put
الناتج هو 2170 اي ان تكلفة السهم الواحد اصبحت 21.7 اي زاد سعر التكلفة بي 2.1 $ 
مما سبق نجد انه اذا ارتفع سعر السهم فانه سوف يكون هناك مكاسب من بيعه واذا انخفض سعر السهم سوق يقل تكلفة سعر السهم ام اذا ثبت السعر ان تكلفة السهم سوف تزيد قليلا . 
ذكرت الى الان نوعين من الاستراتجيات التي تستخدم في الاوبشن وهي بيع الـ covered call (ذكرتها في البداية) وهي تفيد عندما يرتفع السهم قليلا او ينخفض قليلا او يثبت سعره وكذلك شراء put الذي يستخدم كضمان من انخفاض قيمة السهم فاذا ارتفع سعر السهم يوجد هناك مكسب واذا انخفض تقل سعر تكلفة السهم واذ ثبت تزيد تكلفة السهم قليلا. والطريقتين المذكورة (بيع الـ covered call و شراء put ) تعتبر من ابسط الاستراتجيات في الاوبشن. 
يوجد هناك استراتجيات اخرى معقده وهي تطبق بشراء وبيع call و put معا منها spread و straddle و hedge ويتفرع كل نوع منهم الى عدة انواع ، ويستخدم كل نوع على حسب توقعات المضارب، مثلا يوجد نوع ينتج عنه مكاسب كبيره اذا ارتفع او انخفض سعر السهم اكثرمن 5$ وكل ما زاد الارتفاع او الانخفاض زاد المكاسب ولكن يوجد خساير اذا ارتفع او انخفض السهم بحدود 5$، وهناك نوع يوجد به مكاسب كبيره اذا ارتفع السهم او انخفض بحدود ال5$ ولكن اذا ارتفع او انخفض اكثر من 5$ ذلك تحصل الخساير، ومن هذه الاتواع انه اذا اردت ارباح محدودة وخساير محدودة او او ارباح كبيره او خساير كبيره. 
المشكلة انه في هذه الاستراجيات يجب عليك بيع او شراء الcall او put وهذا ما لا يوفره معظم الوسطاء لانه يوجد هناك مخاطر اذا سمحوا للجميع ببيع الcall مثلا لذا عادة الوسطاء يسمحون لنا بالشراء فقط لانه ليس لهم فيها مخاطرة عليهم والخساير على المستثمر فقط، اتوقع انهم يسمحون بالبيع للتجار الكبار الذين لهم سمعة حسنه وقوة مالية كبيره، لذا من الصعب علينا استخدام الاستراتجيات المعقدة لانه تحتاج الى بيع اوبشن وليس فقط شراء. 
عموما معظم كبار المتعاملين في الاوبشن شراءهم وبيعهم حسب الاستارتجيات المذكورة .. 
للأمانه منقول من أحد المنتديات للفائدة .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*العناصر الاساسية للاوبشن  
الاوبشن لاي شركة يتكون من ثلاثة عناصر اساسية
* تاريخ الصلاحية Expiry 
* السعر المستهدف (او المتفق عليه) Strike
* النوع (Call or Put) 
على سبيل المثال الاوبشن التالي لشركة VTS
VTS June'04 20 CALL  
June'04
يونيو 2004 وهو الشهر الذي سينتهي الاوبشن فيه صلاحيته ، في مثالنا هذا تاريخ انتهاء الصلاحية هو شهر يونيو ، وتحديدا اخر يوم للاوبشن هو يوم الجمعة (الثالث) من الشهر ، شهر يونيو JUNE أي اخر يوم له هو 18/6 فلو كان الشهر يوليو JULY فآخر يوم له هو 16/7 او شهر اغسطس AUGUST آخر يوم هو 20/8 وهكذا .. 
CALL
وهو نوع الاوبشن ، هناك نوعان للاوبشن CALL او PUT ، تختار CALL في حال ما اذا كنت تتوقع (للسهم) ان يرتفع والعكس صحيح بالنسبة لـ PUT 
رقم 20
وهو السعر المستهدف STRIKE ، كلما اقترب السهم من السعر المستهدف ارتفعت قيمته والعكس صحيح اعتماداً على (نوع) الاوبشن ، اما اذا تخطاه فهو يعتبر اوبشن قوي وجيد يتأثر بشكل مباشر بحركة السهم ..  
للأمانه منقول من أحد المنتديات للفائدة .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*العوامل التي تتحكم بحركة الاوبشن : 
اولا : حركة السهم المرتبط بالاوبشن
بديهيا الاوبشن له علاقة وطيدة بالسهم ، بالنسبة لاوبشن من نوع CALL التي هي (خارج نطاق الهدف) كلما ارتفعت قيمة السهم كلما (ساهم) ذلك على ارتفاع قيمة الاوبشن ، اما الاوبشن من نوع CALL التي هي (داخل نطاق الهدف) فكلما ارتفعت قيمة السهم كلما اثر ذلك بشكل (مباشر) على ارتفاع قيمة الاوبشن ، وطبعا العكس صحيح لاوبشن من نوع PUT 
ثانيا : الزمن
وهو العامل الذي يكون ضدك دائماً في عالم الاوبشن ، كما نعرف ان الاوبشن له فترة مؤقتة قد تكون شهر او عدة اشهر او سنة ، وكلما اقترب الاوبشن من موعد انتهاء صلاحيته قلت قيمته تدريجياً ولكن دون تجاهل العوامل الاخرى التي ستساعد على ارتفاع او انخفاض قيمة الاوبشن 
ثالثا : خارج او داخل نطاق الهدف
ما معنى ان يكون الاوبشن خارج نطاق الهدف out of the money او داخل نطاق الهدف in the money ، كما نعرف ان الاوبشن له سعر مستهدف STRIKE فاذا كان لدينا اوبشن من نوع CALL عند سعر مستهدف 50 وكان سعر السهم حاليا اقل من 50 دولار فهذا معناه ان الاوبشن (خارج نطاق الهدف) اما اذا كان سعر السهم اكثر من 50 دولار فهذا معناه ان الاوبشن (داخل نطاق الهدف) والعكس صحيح بالنسبة لاوبشن من نوع PUT ، اما اذا كان سعر السهم عند 50 دولار تماما او اقل او اكثر بعدة سنتات فهو يعتبر اوبشن (في نطاق الهدف) at the money ، في شرحي السابق اوضحت ان الاوبشن (داخل نطاق الهدف) يعتبر اوبشن قوي ويتأثر مباشرة بحركة السهم 
على سبيل المثال اذهب الى موقع ياهو للاوبشن http://biz.yahoo.com/opt
اذا اردنا ان نرى قائمة الاوبشن من نوع CALL لشركة سيسكو CSCO لشهر يوليو ، سنجد ان سعر السهم حاليا 23.68 دولار ، سترى ان الاوبشنس التي هي باسعار مستهدفة اقل من هذه القيمة مضللة بالاصفر والتي تعني انها اوبشنس (داخل نطاق الهدف) والباقي (خارج نطاق الهدف) ، اما الاوبشنس من نوع PUT لنفس الشركة باسعار مستهدفة اكثر من قيمة سيسكو الحالية مضللة بالاصفر وهي اوبشنس (داخل نطاق الهدف) 
رابعا : العرض والطلب
وهي من ضمن العوامل التي لا يمكن تجاهلها ، وهي واضحة تماما ومعروفة فكلما زاد الطلب عن العرض ارتفعت القيمة وكلما زاد العرض عن الطلب قلت القيمة ، ولكن علينا ان نعترف ان مزاج العرض والطلب على الاوبشن يتأثر بحركة السهم والزمن  
معلومة مهمة :
الاوبشن الذي يتأثربعوامل حركة السهم والزمن والعرض والطلب هو الاوبشن (داخل نطاق الهدف) ، اما الاوبشن (خارج نطاق الهدف) فانه يتاثر بعامل الزمن فقط وكلما كان بعيداً عن الهدف قل تأثره بحركة السهم 
على سبيل المثال 
اوبشن شركة سيسكو CSCO July 25 Call - CYQGE
وهو اوبشن خارج نطاق الهدف ، نجد قيمته لا تتجاوز 20 سنت وهذا القيمة ناتجة عن قيمة الزمن المتبقي لهذا الاوبشن علما ان هذا الاوبشن عمره اسبوعان تقريبا 
اما اذا راينا الاوبشن التالي
CSCO July 20 Call - CYQGE
وهو اوبشن داخل نطاق الهدف ، سنجد ان قيمته الحالية 3.80 ، لتعرف قيمة هذا الاوبشن الحقيقية قم بطرح السعر المستهدف من قيمة السهم الحالي أي 23.68-20=3.68 وهي قيمة الاوبشن الحقيقية الناتجة عن موقع السهم الآن ، بقي من قيمة الاوبشن 12 سنت وهو ناتج عن الزمن المتبقي والعرض والطلب ، وقد تزيد قيمته اذا زاد الطلب عليه. 
انتهيت من شرح العوامل التي تتحكم بحركة الاوبشن ، وللاضافة معلومة بسيطة ولكن مهمة عن طبيعة حركة (سعر) الاوبشن ، قد يتبادر للبعض ان حركة سعر الاوبشن شبيهة بالاسهم وهذا خطأ ، حركة سعر الاسهم عبارة عن قفزات ، فاذا كان سعر اوبشن اقل من 3 دولارات فان حركة السهم عبارة عن قفزات 5 سنتات ، فمثلا اذا كان سعر سهم 1.50 لتزيد قيمته سيقفز مباشرة الى سعر 1.55 ومن ثم الى 1.60 وهكذا ، اما اذا قلت قيمته يقفز مباشرة الى سعر 1.45 ومن ثم الى 1.40 وهكذا ، اما اذا كان قيمته اكثر من 3 دولارات فان حركة السهم ستكون عبارة عن قفزات 10 سنتات !!! 
شكرا لمن قرا بغرض الاستفادة ، ولكن مرة اخرى تنبيه وتحذير لا تستثمر بالاوبشن لانه ممكن يكون خطير على استثماراتك ، وليس أي مستثمر يستثمر في الاوبشن ، بعد معرفتك بالاوبشن راقب حركة الاوبشن وضارب بالقلم والورقة لترى مدى مهارتك في الاوبشن .. 
للأمانه منقول من أحد المنتديات للفائدة .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*الفرق بين الأوبشن بأوروبا وأمريكا  
في أوربا لا تستطيع بيع العقد قبل المده المحدده أما أمريكا تستطيع أن تبيع العقد متى ما أردت .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*لتوضيح اكبر عن الاوبشن 
نفترض ان (ابراهيم) يملك عقاراً ويود بيعه بخمسون الف دولار ، (هيثم) سمع عن العقار وذهب الى (ابراهيم) ووافق على شراء العقار بالسعر المطلوب ، ولكن (هيثم) لا يملك المبلغ المطلوب كاملا لذا (سيحجز) العقار (لفترة معينة) ولنفترض لمدة شهر ، وليحجز (هيثم) العقار عليه ان يعطي (ابراهيم) عربوناً او مقدم غير قابل للاسترجاع ولنفترض ان العربون قدره خمسة الاف دولار ، الان ماذا نفهم من ذلك ، نفهم ان ابراهيم (ملزم) ان يبيع العقار لهيثم خلال شهر اذا توفر المبلغ كاملا لدى هيثم ، ونفهم ان هيثم (يملك الحق ولكن غير ملزم) في شراء العقار خلال شهر أي ان هيثم يملك العقار مؤقتاً ولكن مع وقف التنفيذ 
(ماجد) سمع متأخرا عن عقار (ابراهيم) الذي يود بيعه ، (ماجد) مهتم بشراء العقار ولكن لا يستطيع ان يذهب الى (ابراهيم) مالك العقار لانه الان (ملزم) ان يبيع العقار لـ(هيثم) خلال شهر ، الان (ماجد) سيختار اما ان ينتظر حتى انقضاء الشهر ويرى ما اذا استطاع (هيثم) ان يشتري العقار ولكن (ماجد) قد يفقد العقار وبعدها سيضطر ان يدفع اكثر للحصول على العقار ، اوعليه ان يذهب الى من حجز العقار قبله ويتفاهم معه ، يذهب (ماجد) الى (هيثم) ويتفق معه ان يتنازل عن حقه في شراء العقار ليتفقان اخيرا ان يدفع (ماجد) مبلغ ستة الاف دولار لـ(هيثم) ليصبح الان المالك المؤقت للعقار وهو (ماجد) 
السيناريو اعلاه شبيه بسيناريو الاوبشن تماما ، عندما تشتري عقد اوبشن فانت تحجز احقية اسهم شركة لفترة محدودة وتبيعه لمن يهتم قبل انقضاء المدة ، اذا لم تقم بشراء الاسهم بالسعر المتفق عليه ستخسر المبلغ الذي دفعته كاملا (العربون premium) ، عملية شراء الاسهم المتفق عليها تسمى بـ Exercise  
عليك ان تعلم ان كل عقد اوبشن يساوي 100 سهم ، فلنفترض انك تود شراء عقد اوبشن لشركة امزون AMZN لشهر اغسطس وبسعر مستهدف 55 ، رمز هذا الاوبشن ZQNHK ، سترى ان سعر الطلب هو 1.55 علما ان هذا سعر الاوبشن للسهم الواحد وبما ان العقد يساوي 100 سهم فاضرب هذا المبلغ على 100 ليساوي 155 دولار وهو المبلغ الذي ستدفعه لكل (عقد Contract) تشتريه 
الاوبشن يختلف عن الاسهم في عدة اوجه ، عندما تود شراء سهم ستراقب اخر سعر وصل اليه السهم Last Price او اسعار العرض والطلب ولكن الاوبشن يختلف هنا ، عند شراء الاوبشن راقب الطلب Ask وهو السعر الذي ستدفعه ، وعند بيع الاوبشن راقب العرض Bid وهو السعر الذي ستحصل عليه ، وتجاهل تماما اخر سعر Last لان اخر سعر قد يكون سعرا قبل عدة ايام او اسبوع 
بس تنبيه وتحذير لا تتعاملوا مع الاوبشن قبل ما تفهموا الاوبشن بشكل كامل وطبيعته ، لان الاستثمار في الاوبشن ممكن يكون خطير جدا ، بيني وبينكم الاوبشن اخطر من الاستثمار في البيني ، وممكن يكون طريقك الى الملايين اذا فهمت كيف تتعامل معه .. 
للأمانة منقول من أحد المنتديات للفائدة .*

----------


## Leonardo

> *   
> شوف انا لي شهر بالأوبشن ولا أخذت بوت الى الآن ما أخذت إلا كول لاكن اللي أعرفه أنك تأخذ أقرب سعر اللي هو 30 والله تعالى أعلم 
> أما النشاط شوف الصورة هذي بنفس الرابط هذا تلاقي النشاط لكل شركة بعد أذن الإدارة لوضع الرابط للفائدة    http://finviz.com/quote.ashx?t=ATEA*

 تسلم ابو عادل وضحت لى النقطة شوية ,, لكن انا كنت اقصد اكثر الشركات نشاطا مش نشاط الشركة نفسها

----------


## Leonardo

> هذا يعتمد على أشياء كثيرة ... 
> منها الزمن المتوقع للوصول إلى السعر المتوقع 
> في أي مدة زمنية تتوقع أن يصل السعر إلى 25 ؟ 
> و يعتمد على درجة المخاطرة لديك 
> ، فالأوبشز داخل النطاق السعري هي أكثر أمناً من تلك التي خارج النطاق السعري و لكنها أقل ربحاً !!!  
> من خبرتي في الأوبشن أنصحك أن تأخذ سترايك لا يقل عن 3 أشهر ... و السترايك ان ذا موني أو نير تو ذا موني !!! 
> في مثالك السابق سترايك 25 مخاطرة كبيرة جداً و الله أعلم 
> تقبل مودتي

 شكرا جدا وضحت دلوقتى

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  تسلم ابو عادل وضحت لى النقطة شوية ,, لكن انا كنت اقصد اكثر الشركات نشاطا مش نشاط الشركة نفسها   اها تقصد وقت التداول ؟*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> اها تقصد وقت التداول ؟*

 اقصد انشط الشركات يعنى احسن شركات تصلح للاوبشن و تكون حركتاه سريعة اى اسهمها سريعة 
و كويس ان حضرتك اثرت نقطة انشط وقت يا ريت تذكرها برضو

----------


## forexplus

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
تسلم ابو عادل عاشت ايدك ماقصرت والله  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  اقصد انشط الشركات يعنى احسن شركات تصلح للاوبشن و تكون حركتاه سريعة اى اسهمها سريعة 
و كويس ان حضرتك اثرت نقطة انشط وقت يا ريت تذكرها برضو   aapl
apl
nvda
bidu  وهذا السهم أحبه لأنه يعطيك تدبيل بلحظه حط عينك عليه . 
ولاكن فيه اسهم كثيره اهم نقطه تحلل السهم صح راح يعطيك صح .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة forexplus
					  ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
تسلم ابو عادل عاشت ايدك ماقصرت والله    ما سويت حاجه انا نقلت فقط وأتمنى إني أفتدك وأفدت الجميع .*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> aapl
> apl
> nvda
> bidu  وهذا السهم أحبه لأنه يعطيك تدبيل بلحظه حط عينك عليه . 
> ولاكن فيه اسهم كثيره اهم نقطه تحلل السهم صح راح يعطيك صح .*

 شكرا استاذى 
بس مش لاقى سهم bidu على freestockcharts حضرتك بتشوفه على ايه و لا هو اسم الشركة ايه وانا ادور على الشارت

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  شكرا استاذى 
بس مش لاقى سهم bidu على freestockcharts حضرتك بتشوفه على ايه و لا هو اسم الشركة ايه وانا ادور على الشارت   بلا موجود اخي شوف الشارت .*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> بلا موجود اخي شوف الشارت .*

 صح تمام انا كتبت السمبل بتاعه من المكان الى حضرتك راسم عليه سهم و جه ,, شكرا

----------


## Leonardo

صباح الخير على الاخوة ,, 
اسبوع موفق ان شاء الله للجميع  
ابو عادل يا ريت حضرتك تبقى ترفق لينا شارت لاحد الشركات لو فيه فرصة ك شارت تعليمى مع تحليله و احسن بوزشن له ,,, دا رجاء و ليس طلب

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  صباح الخير على الاخوة ,, 
اسبوع موفق ان شاء الله للجميع  
ابو عادل يا ريت حضرتك تبقى ترفق لينا شارت لاحد الشركات لو فيه فرصة ك شارت تعليمى مع تحليله و احسن بوزشن له ,,, دا رجاء و ليس طلب   من عيوني ولا يهمك ,, 
هذا سهم  AAPL  راح يخترق العلم والهدف عنده  395 
والله تعالى أعلم  
============================*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> من عيوني ولا يهمك ,, 
> هذا سهم  AAPL  راح يخترق العلم والهدف عنده  395 
> والله تعالى أعلم  
> ============================*

 تسلم عيونك  
يا سلام على الكلاسيكى و حلاوته ,, بأبسط الادوات تاخد احسن النتائج مشاء الله  
بس انا شايف ان مشاء الله الاسهم كتيرة جدا فى البورصة الامريكية حضرتك مركز على 4 بس ولا بتراجع كذا شارت و بتشوف الى فيه فرص بس ولا ايه

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  تسلم عيونك  
يا سلام على الكلاسيكى و حلاوته ,, بأبسط الادوات تاخد احسن النتائج مشاء الله  
بس انا شايف ان مشاء الله الاسهم كتيرة جدا فى البورصة الامريكية حضرتك مركز على 4 بس ولا بتراجع كذا شارت و بتشوف الى فيه فرص بس ولا ايه   الكلاسيكي للي يعرف يتعامل معاه يكسبك ذهب  
السوق فيه أكثر من 20000 سهم ولاكن انا لي شهر بس ولما اشوف شركة ممتازة اروح افحصها هل هي حلال او حرام بالبرنامج وبعده نتوكل على الله .*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> الكلاسيكي للي يعرف يتعامل معاه يكسبك ذهب  
> السوق فيه أكثر من 20000 سهم ولاكن انا لي شهر بس ولما اشوف شركة ممتازة اروح افحصها هل هي حلال او حرام بالبرنامج وبعده نتوكل على الله .*

 طيب كويس حضرتك اثرت نقطة الحلال والحرام لانى بقالى فترة ببحث فى موضوع الشرعية  
حضرتك بتعرف ازاى اذا كان السهم دا حلال التجارة عليه ولا حرام  
معلش عارف انى بتقل عليك فى كتر الاسئلة اعذرنى

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  طيب كويس حضرتك اثرت نقطة الحلال والحرام لانى بقالى فترة ببحث فى موضوع الشرعية  
حضرتك بتعرف ازاى اذا كان السهم دا حلال التجارة عليه ولا حرام  
معلش عارف انى بتقل عليك فى كتر الاسئلة اعذرنى   انت تأمر انا اخوك واي حاجه انا ابعرفها راح اقولها ,, 
أكتب بقوقل برنامج الفلتره للسوق الأمريكي يطلع لك ,, 
البرنامج شكله كذا *

----------


## ابوعادل

*شوف الرابط هذا يمكن يشتغل معاك التحميل المباشر  http://www.box.net/shared/pd3do9e8qy*

----------


## ابوعادل

*هنا شرح للبرنامج مفصل وبالعربي   http://abohany.110mb.com/is/index.htm*

----------


## Leonardo

استاذ والله  
المفروض الموضوع دا يبقى مرجع للاوبشن والله مشاء الله بقى غنى ب معلومات و لينكات و برامج قيمة و الشكر موصول ليك طبعا اخ ابو عادل على تعبك معانا

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  استاذ والله  
المفروض الموضوع دا يبقى مرجع للاوبشن والله مشاء الله بقى غنى ب معلومات و لينكات و برامج قيمة و الشكر موصول ليك طبعا اخ ابو عادل على تعبك معانا   اي حاجه تبغاها اكتب هنا ولو اعرفها راح ارد عليك واي شخص يعرف راح يكتب كمان واتمنى الجميع يشارك باللي يعرف كلنا نتعلم ومهما وصلنا الى القمه ما نزال نتعلم .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوعادل
					   
من عيوني ولا يهمك ,, 
هذا سهم  AAPL  راح يخترق العلم والهدف عنده  395 
والله تعالى أعلم  
============================    شوف سهمنا سليم ولله الحمد *

----------


## ابوعادل

*تصبحون على خير*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> اي حاجه تبغاها اكتب هنا ولو اعرفها راح ارد عليك واي شخص يعرف راح يكتب كمان واتمنى الجميع يشارك باللي يعرف كلنا نتعلم ومهما وصلنا الى القمه ما نزال نتعلم .*

  تسلم ابو عادل و ان شاء الله انا مكمل معاك فى الموضوع و اكيد الاخوة الى يعرف معلومات هيقولها علشان نستفيد بيها كلنا ان شاء الله    

> * 
> شوف سهمنا سليم ولله الحمد  الملف المرفق 266016*

 ايوة الحمد لله وانا جربت البرنامج من غير ما اشوف الشرح لانه سهل و بسيط جدا و كله تمام تسلم ايدك   

> *تصبحون على خير*

 و انت من اهل الخير

----------


## Leonardo

و دى مشاركة متواضعة منى برنامجين لحساب الربحية و عدد العقود و المارجن عند اشهر وسيطين فى الاوبشن اميرتريد و اى تريد  
فى المرفقات 
و للأمانة انا جبتهم من منتدى مجاور مختص فى شؤون الاوبشن و الاسهم الامريكية

----------


## Leonardo

استاذ عادل يا ريت حضرتك تبقى تتأكد من سهم APL الى كنت ذكرته ليا قبل كدا ,, اتأكد منه من البرنامج لانه مش معدى الفلتر الثانى

----------


## Pharm.D

> استاذ عادل يا ريت حضرتك تبقى تتأكد من سهم APL الى كنت ذكرته ليا قبل كدا ,, اتأكد منه من البرنامج لانه مش معدى الفلتر الثانى

 قد تجد سهم يعدي الفلتر اليوم و لا يعدي الفلتر غداً  
و ذلك حسب تغير نشاط الشركة المالي و ديونها و ما إلى ذلك

----------


## Pharm.D

هناك شرط آخر لتحقق شرعية السهم  
هو أن يكون نشاط الشركة مباحاً  
تستطيع معرفة نشاط الشركة من ملفها في المواقع الاقتصادية 
و من أهمها ياهو فايننس
و الله أعلم

----------


## Pharm.D

صورة من الأرشيف للتحفيز    :Asvc: هذا الربح في يوم واحد فقط  :Asvc:  
رأيتها فقط بعيني ، فلا يمكن أدخل في آوبشن تاريخ صلاحيته يومين فقط !!!

----------


## Leonardo

> قد تجد سهم يعدي الفلتر اليوم و لا يعدي الفلتر غداً  
> و ذلك حسب تغير نشاط الشركة المالي و ديونها و ما إلى ذلك

  

> هناك شرط آخر لتحقق شرعية السهم  
> هو أن يكون نشاط الشركة مباحاً  
> تستطيع معرفة نشاط الشركة من ملفها في المواقع الاقتصادية 
> و من أهمها ياهو فايننس
> و الله أعلم

 تمـام ,, شكرا ليك و طبعا لازم نتحقق من نشاط الشركة اولا

----------


## Leonardo

> صورة من الأرشيف للتحفيز   هذا الربح في يوم واحد فقط  
> رأيتها فقط بعيني ، فلا يمكن أدخل في آوبشن تاريخ صلاحيته يومين فقط !!!

 عقبال عندنا كدا 
بالتوفيق

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  و دى مشاركة متواضعة منى برنامجين لحساب الربحية و عدد العقود و المارجن عند اشهر وسيطين فى الاوبشن اميرتريد و اى تريد  
فى المرفقات 
و للأمانة انا جبتهم من منتدى مجاور مختص فى شؤون الاوبشن و الاسهم الامريكية   يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  استاذ عادل يا ريت حضرتك تبقى تتأكد من سهم APL الى كنت ذكرته ليا قبل كدا ,, اتأكد منه من البرنامج لانه مش معدى الفلتر الثانى   السهم هذا إذا طلع لك بالبرنامج واحد صح والثاني خطأ يكون في شي حرام اما النشطا او القروض الربوية او شي ثاني .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Pharm.D
					  قد تجد سهم يعدي الفلتر اليوم و لا يعدي الفلتر غداً  
و ذلك حسب تغير نشاط الشركة المالي و ديونها و ما إلى ذلك   نعم صدقت يا دكتور*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Pharm.D
					  صورة من الأرشيف للتحفيز   هذا الربح في يوم واحد فقط  
رأيتها فقط بعيني ، فلا يمكن أدخل في آوبشن تاريخ صلاحيته يومين فقط !!!    هذا اللي محببني فيه الأوبشن .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*نقطه مهم يا شباب لا تفكر تدخل سهم سعر اقل من 20 لأنه عادي تجي بكره تفتح المحفظه ما تحصله لأن الشركه أفلست خخخخخخخخ  فيه صديق لي اشترى  upx  جاء بعد اسبوع لقى الشركه افلست وراحت فلوسه .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*AAPL   كول  سترايك 390 شهر يونيو*

----------


## Leonardo

> *AAPL   كول  سترايك 390 شهر يونيو*

 تمام  بدء فى اختراق النموذج و ان شاء الله للهدف  
عندى سؤالين لحضرتك ,, ليه اخدته شهر 6 مش 4 او 5 مثلا ايه الميزة ؟ 
و يا ترى عقد الاوبشن الى اخدته قيمته كام ؟ 
شكرا ابو عادل

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  تمام  بدء فى اختراق النموذج و ان شاء الله للهدف  
عندى سؤالين لحضرتك ,, ليه اخدته شهر 6 مش 4 او 5 مثلا ايه الميزة ؟ 
و يا ترى عقد الاوبشن الى اخدته قيمته كام ؟ 
شكرا ابو عادل   علشان الخساره تكون بسيط مقابل الربح العالي لأنه لو نزل السهم راح تخسر مبلغ بسيط ولو ارتفع السهم قبل الموعد راح يرتفع عندك الأوبشن ويكون ربح عالي جداً أما العقد يعادل 100 سهم وعلى حسب السهم اللي انت تشتري يعني قيمه العقد في  AAPL    615 دولار . 
والله تعالى اعلم*

----------


## ابوعادل

*سهم  FFIV  كول   سترايك شهر يوليو  130 *

----------


## silvermoon9002

ماشاء الله موضوع رائع  ومشاركات رائعه من شخص رائع 
حياك الله ابو عادل
 عندي لك سوال
 ما هي افضل الشركات للتعامل في الاوبشن 
وهل في رقابه عليها 
 وما هي  طريقه فتح الحسا وما الى ذالك من تحويل وسحب وغيره
تقبل احتراماتي

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة silvermoon9002
					  ماشاء الله موضوع رائع  ومشاركات رائعه من شخص رائع 
حياك الله ابو عادل
 عندي لك سوال
 ما هي افضل الشركات للتعامل في الاوبشن 
وهل في رقابه عليها 
 وما هي  طريقه فتح الحسا وما الى ذالك من تحويل وسحب وغيره
تقبل احتراماتي   حياك الله اخي الكريم  
كل أسألتك مجابه بالموضوع كامله بس اللي ما فهمته كيف عليها رقابه ؟*

----------


## dax

استاذنا  ابو عادل  بارك الله فيك
 مما فهمته من شرحك ان فيه فرصه  اشتري مثلا عملة الدولا بعد التحليل 
ولما   يتنفذ الامر شراء  اخذ بيع  ابشن  
يعني با رابح العمله واخسر الابشن وخسارة الابشن بسيطة
او اخسر  الهمله واربح الابشن وربحه طيب 
يتفع كذا والا ايش رايك ؟
وفقك الله

----------


## Pharm.D

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  
الأحبة الكرام عاشقي الأوبشن    يسرني أن أقدم لكم هذه الهدية المتواضعة    و هو ملف إكسل يحتوي على ورقتي عمل تحتوي ما يلي :  
1- !!! برنامج Pharm.D لحساب قيمة العقود ... عمولات الوسطاء !!! 
2- !!! برنامج Pharm.D لحساب متوسط السعر ... صافي الربح و الخسارة بعد حساب العمولة !!!  في البرنامج تم تحديد عمولات 4 وسطاء و هم :   TD Ameritrade ... و العمولة المسجلة :  9.9 دولار للصفقة + 0.75 لكل عقد   Etrade ... و العمولة المسجلة : 12.99 دولار للصفقة + 1.25 دولار لكل عقد  OptionsXpress ... و العمولة المسجلة : 1.5 دولار لكل عقد   Alahli Brokerage ... و العمولة القاتلة : 32.95 دولار للصفقة + 3 دولار لكل عقد !!!  لست متأكداً بأن هذه العمولات هي المعمول بها حالياً ، فلم أحدث معلوماتي 
فأرجو إخطاري بأي تعديل في العمولات من الإخوة الكرام  
و أرجو فيمن يرغب أن أضيف عمولات أي وسيط آخر إلى البرنامج 
فليخبرني عن اسم الشركة و العمولات المسجلة ، و سأضيفها له بإذن الله 
أرجو أن يفيدكم و يحوز على رضاكم  
و تقبلوا خالص مودتي  
أخوكم عبد الفتاح الحازمي   :Regular Smile:

----------


## Pharm.D

ما رأيكم في عمولات البنك الأهلي السعودي ؟!! 
مغرية جداً ما شاء الله تبارك الله !!!

----------


## Pharm.D

هذه قائمة بأسماء الأسهم التي توصف أوبشناتها بأنها جيدة  
أخذتها من موقع صديق ... أرجو ان تستفيدوا منها 
1- goog
2-cnx
3-aapl
4-bidu
5- rimm
6- x
7- fslr
8- anr
9- mos
10- pot
11-amzn
12-mee
13- fls
14- cf
15- pcx
16- wlt
17-mon
18-qqqq 
و الله أعلى و أعلم

----------


## ENG ESlAM

_السلام عليكم  
لم افهم بعض الاشياء حتى الان و لكن ساعاود قراءة كلام استاذ ابو عادل لفهم اكثر كيفية العمل 
بخصوص سهم  AAPL 
لم اجد نموذج ولكن وجدت قناه هابطة تقفت عند المقاومة 326 وصعد للحد العلوى و اخترقة     
نتظر تعليقم للاستفادة من خبرتكم فى التحليل الفنى و الكلاسيكى_

----------


## Pharm.D

وجدت منهم حرص شديد على سهم Bidu 
لا اعلم لماذا ... و لكنهم يحبونه كثيرا  
تحياتي

----------


## Pharm.D

أخي المهندس  
إقرأ الموضوع بتمعن و سل ما بدا لك 
فستجد الإجابة من أبو عادل بإذن الله 
تحياتي

----------


## Pharm.D

و الله حسيت بنغزة في قلبي يوم كتبت يوم رفعت المجرور في المشاركة السابقة !!! 
ستجد الإجابة من أبي عادل بإذن الله أخي الكريم  
و لكن قد يجوز رفعها  على ما يسمى "بالحكاية" !!! 
و هي للمعلومية من أوسع المخارج على الطريق السريع في اللغة العربية ^_^ 
صيدلي ملقوف ههههههه

----------


## ENG ESlAM

_السلام عليكم  
شاكر لك جدا اخى Pharm.D و على مشاركتك لنا بخبراتك فى هذا المجال 
اخوك فى الله اسلام العراقى_

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dax
					  استاذنا  ابو عادل  بارك الله فيك
 مما فهمته من شرحك ان فيه فرصه  اشتري مثلا عملة الدولا بعد التحليل 
ولما   يتنفذ الامر شراء  اخذ بيع  ابشن  
يعني با رابح العمله واخسر الابشن وخسارة الابشن بسيطة
او اخسر  الهمله واربح الابشن وربحه طيب 
يتفع كذا والا ايش رايك ؟
وفقك الله   الحقيقة ما فهمت عليك لاكن الأوبشن بالأسهم بالعملات لا اعلم فيه او لا .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Pharm.D
					  السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  
الأحبة الكرام عاشقي الأوبشن    يسرني أن أقدم لكم هذه الهدية المتواضعة    و هو ملف إكسل يحتوي على ورقتي عمل تحتوي ما يلي :  
1- !!! برنامج Pharm.D لحساب قيمة العقود ... عمولات الوسطاء !!! 
2- !!! برنامج Pharm.D لحساب متوسط السعر ... صافي الربح و الخسارة بعد حساب العمولة !!!  في البرنامج تم تحديد عمولات 4 وسطاء و هم :   TD Ameritrade ... و العمولة المسجلة :  9.9 دولار للصفقة + 0.75 لكل عقد   Etrade ... و العمولة المسجلة : 12.99 دولار للصفقة + 1.25 دولار لكل عقد  OptionsXpress ... و العمولة المسجلة : 1.5 دولار لكل عقد   Alahli Brokerage ... و العمولة القاتلة : 32.95 دولار للصفقة + 3 دولار لكل عقد !!!  لست متأكداً بأن هذه العمولات هي المعمول بها حالياً ، فلم أحدث معلوماتي 
فأرجو إخطاري بأي تعديل في العمولات من الإخوة الكرام  
و أرجو فيمن يرغب أن أضيف عمولات أي وسيط آخر إلى البرنامج 
فليخبرني عن اسم الشركة و العمولات المسجلة ، و سأضيفها له بإذن الله 
أرجو أن يفيدكم و يحوز على رضاكم  
و تقبلوا خالص مودتي  
أخوكم عبد الفتاح الحازمي     يعطيك العافيه يا دكتور على هذي الأضافه الذهبية .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Pharm.D
					  ما رأيكم في عمولات البنك الأهلي السعودي ؟!! 
مغرية جداً ما شاء الله تبارك الله !!!   والله اشوف ان البنوك السعودية عاليه العموله لذلك خلك بعيد 
رأيي شخصي*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ENG ESlAM
					  السلام عليكم  
لم افهم بعض الاشياء حتى الان و لكن ساعاود قراءة كلام استاذ ابو عادل لفهم اكثر كيفية العمل 
بخصوص سهم  AAPL 
لم اجد نموذج ولكن وجدت قناه هابطة تقفت عند المقاومة 326 وصعد للحد العلوى و اخترقة  الملف المرفق 266205  الملف المرفق 266206 
نتظر تعليقم للاستفادة من خبرتكم فى التحليل الفنى و الكلاسيكى   وعليكم السلام 
بالعكس علم واضحه راح تشوف قفزات الأيام القادمه بحول الله *

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Pharm.D
					  وجدت منهم حرص شديد على سهم Bidu 
لا اعلم لماذا ... و لكنهم يحبونه كثيرا  
تحياتي   هذا السهم زي اللوز حركته عادي يعطيك تدبيله باليوم .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Pharm.D
					  و الله حسيت بنغزة في قلبي يوم كتبت يوم رفعت المجرور في المشاركة السابقة !!! 
ستجد الإجابة من أبي عادل بإذن الله أخي الكريم  
و لكن قد يجوز رفعها  على ما يسمى "بالحكاية" !!! 
و هي للمعلومية من أوسع المخارج على الطريق السريع في اللغة العربية ^_^ 
صيدلي ملقوف ههههههه   
===================*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوعادل
					  سهم  FFIV  كول   سترايك شهر يوليو  130 الملف المرفق 266130 الملف المرفق 266131   مبرووووووووووووك يا شباب   3%*

----------


## ابوعادل

*الآن  ffiv  4%*

----------


## forexplus

مبروك يالغالي 
عقبال مليون إن شاء الله  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة forexplus
					  مبروك يالغالي 
عقبال مليون إن شاء الله    الله يبارك فيك ياغالي*

----------


## ENG ESlAM

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوعادل
					   
وعليكم السلام 
بالعكس علم واضحه راح تشوف قفزات الأيام القادمه بحول الله     السلام عليكم   
اها
لذا الان فهمت لماذا الاستريك 390  بناء على طول السارى 
ولكن لدى سوال فى كيفية عمل الاوبشن
الان حضرتك اخدتة شهر ٦ علشان الخساره تكون بسيط مقابل الربح العالي لأنه لو نزل السهم راح تخسر مبلغ بسيط 
لم افهم هذة النقطة
اليس اذا لم يصل لسعر للاستريك او اقل منة قبل الوقت المحدد -لاقدر الله- تخسر قيمة العقد
??_

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ENG ESlAM
					   
السلام عليكم   
اها
لذا الان فهمت لماذا الاستريك 390  بناء على طول السارى 
ولكن لدى سوال فى كيفية عمل الاوبشن
الان حضرتك اخدتة شهر ٦ علشان الخساره تكون بسيط مقابل الربح العالي لأنه لو نزل السهم راح تخسر مبلغ بسيط 
لم افهم هذة النقطة
اليس اذا لم يصل لسعر للاستريك او اقل منة قبل الوقت المحدد -لاقدر الله- تخسر قيمة العقد
??   الوقت بعيد علشان لو نزل السهم او تذبذب راح تكون بسيط لأن وقت الأوبشن لسى ما حان ولو وصل السعر الي السترايك قبل الوقت راح يرتفع عندك الربح ويكون عالي .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*فيه نقطة مهمه إذا كان حسابك أقل من 25000 ما تتداول يومياً أما إذا كان أعلى يحق لك تتداول يومياً وكل لحظة أما إذا كان حسابك أقل ما تقدر تتداول أكثر من 5 عمليات بيع وشراء بالأسبوع لأنه ممكن يقل حسابك 90 يوم .*

----------


## Leonardo

> *فيه نقطة مهمه إذا كان حسابك أقل من 25000 ما تتداول يومياً أما إذا كان أعلى يحق لك تتداول يومياً وكل لحظة أما إذا كان حسابك أقل ما تقدر تتداول أكثر من 5 عمليات بيع وشراء بالأسبوع لأنه ممكن يقل حسابك 90 يوم .*

 تقريبا ابو عادل الى حسابه اقل من 25 الف دولار يقدر يتداول 4 مرات فى 5 ايام عمل ليس اكثر علشان رصيده ميتوقفش والى عاوز يعمل داى تريدنج يخلى رصيده 25 الف طبعا فيما فوق

----------


## Leonardo

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  
> الأحبة الكرام عاشقي الأوبشن    يسرني أن أقدم لكم هذه الهدية المتواضعة    و هو ملف إكسل يحتوي على ورقتي عمل تحتوي ما يلي :  
> 1- !!! برنامج Pharm.D لحساب قيمة العقود ... عمولات الوسطاء !!! 
> 2- !!! برنامج Pharm.D لحساب متوسط السعر ... صافي الربح و الخسارة بعد حساب العمولة !!!  في البرنامج تم تحديد عمولات 4 وسطاء و هم :   TD Ameritrade ... و العمولة المسجلة :  9.9 دولار للصفقة + 0.75 لكل عقد   Etrade ... و العمولة المسجلة : 12.99 دولار للصفقة + 1.25 دولار لكل عقد  OptionsXpress ... و العمولة المسجلة : 1.5 دولار لكل عقد   Alahli Brokerage ... و العمولة القاتلة : 32.95 دولار للصفقة + 3 دولار لكل عقد !!!  لست متأكداً بأن هذه العمولات هي المعمول بها حالياً ، فلم أحدث معلوماتي 
> فأرجو إخطاري بأي تعديل في العمولات من الإخوة الكرام  
> و أرجو فيمن يرغب أن أضيف عمولات أي وسيط آخر إلى البرنامج 
> فليخبرني عن اسم الشركة و العمولات المسجلة ، و سأضيفها له بإذن الله 
> أرجو أن يفيدكم و يحوز على رضاكم  
> و تقبلوا خالص مودتي  
> أخوكم عبد الفتاح الحازمي

  

> هذه قائمة بأسماء الأسهم التي توصف أوبشناتها بأنها جيدة  
> أخذتها من موقع صديق ... أرجو ان تستفيدوا منها 
> 1- goog
> 2-cnx
> 3-aapl
> 4-bidu
> 5- rimm
> 6- x
> 7- fslr
> ...

 تسلم ايدك يا دكتور  
شفت انا كلامك هناك فى المنتدى الصديق انهاردة بقى كدا تبلغ عنا و تقولهم اننا هنعمل هجمة عليهم  :012:

----------


## Leonardo

احنا عاوزين فديوهات تعليمية زى الى كان حطها الاخ فوركس بلس فى الاول الموضوع الفيديوهات دى جامدة يا ريت الى عنده حاجة يرفعها

----------


## Leonardo

روابط هامــة بمتابعة الاسهم الامريكية  
لمعرفة تاريخ إعلان ارباح الشركة التي تريد التداول بسهمها اضغط على الرابط التالي :  http://biz.yahoo.com/research/earncal/today.html 
ثم ضع في المربع المكتوب بداخله Enter Symbol رمز السهم ثم اضغط على Get Earnings Date 
اذا اردت معرفة المزيد عن نشاط الشركة واخبارها ضع الرمز في المربع الاول ثم اضغط Get Qute
وبعد ذلك اختار من القائمة اليسار نوع المعلومة التي تبحث عنها سواء نشاط  الشركة او اخبارها او تحليلاتها او الاوبشن ..الخ ( موقع الياهو فينانس غني  عن التعريف )  
وكذلك هذا الموقع يعطيك تاريخ اعلان الارباح وخدمات متنوعة أخرى http://thestreet.ccbn.com/company.as...ient=thestreet
كل ما عليك تضع رمز السهم ثم اضغط Go
============= 
لمعرفة الاسهم الي تحرك بعد اغلاق السوق او فترة البريماركت هذا الموقع http://www.tradingday.com/ 
بالاضافة يعطيك توصيات بناء على التحليلات الفنية  وآخر الاخبار  ( موقع جيد جداً )
============= 
لمعرفة التقارير الاقتصادية المنتظرة لهذا اليوم وتواريخها ونتائجها .. http://www.briefing.com/Investor/Pub...icCalendar.htm
============
منقول

----------


## Leonardo

موقع الناسداك  www.nasdaq.com 
موقع الياهو  http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=goog 
موقع يعطى تاريخ تقرير الارباح وقيمتها  http://thestreet.ccbn.com/company.as...ient=thestreet 
موقع البينى ستوك ( لا أنصح بهذه الاسهم)  http://allpennystocks.com/apsc/us/h...tocks/index.htm 
لايف شارت  http://www.askchart.com/pages_n/trad...i2&ticker=adsx  
موقع يعطيك الاسهم التى قامت بكسر الترند + أرتدادات فابيوناشى (مجانى)  http://www.cisiova.com/analysis.asp 
موقع يعطيك الاسهم حسب ماترغب من أعلى فاليوم أو أعلى أرتفاع أو أدنى هبوط ............الخ(مجانى)  http://www.trade-ideas.com/ 
نفس الموقع السابق مع شوية شرح مقابل كل أشارة   http://www.trade-ideas.com/Help.html#IDH60 
موقع يعطى الاشارة بالخروج والدخول أو الانتظار بناءا على أخر خمس شموع وطبعا القرار لك بالنهاية (مجانى) أرجو التركيز عليه   www.americanbulls.net 
وأيضا موقع يعطي الاشارة بالنسبة للسهم ولكن من حيث المؤشرات الفنية الاخرى   http://quotes.barchart.com/texpert.asp?sym=adsx 
موقع بريفينق للاخبار (أِشتراك)  www.briefing.com 
بصراحة أوضح موقع بالنسبة للشموع اليابانية (شارت) + يعطيك السهم رقم واحد بجلسة التداول السابقة  http://www.hotcandlestick.com/ 
موقع يشرح بالصوت والصورة للشموع اليابانية   http://www.pring.com/movies/candlesweb.html 
موقع يعطيك التداولات على السهم بالتفصيل من حيث الكمية والبيع والشراء (مهم)  http://www.island.com/toolsresearch/index.asp 
موقع للشارت يعمل على الجافا (لاتنسون أستخدام الماوس علشان الزوم) أسبوع بعدين طحت عليه   http://money.excite.com/jsp/ct/tech...INDEX=0&type=QT 
موقع عبارة عن اله حاسبة لارتدادات فابيوناشى  http://www.vodden.plus.com/for/fibo....=Calculate+%21 
موقع لرويترز الحلو فيه أذا تبى تعرف سعر سهمك بالدول التى يتداول فيها قبل لاتفتح بورصة نيويورك   http://www.reuters.com/locales/c_fi..._ME&ticker=goog 
موقع يعطيك كمية الشورت الذى على السهم (مهم بصراحة)  http://www.shortsqueeze.com/index.php?symbol=adsx 
موقع للشارت حلو وسهل الاستخدام  http://www.stockta.com/ 
موقع تونى طحت عليه وأنا أسوى الصفحة خوش موقع أنت تامر عليه شنو تبى وأهو يقولك (مطيع)  http://finance.easychart.net/ 
الموقع المفضل لدى الاغلبية شارت مباشر بس متأخر 15 دقيقة واللى يبيه مباشر بدون تأخير يشترك   http://fast.quote.com/fq/stocktrak/livecharts 
هالموقع حليو تقوله أبى السهم اللى كاسر ترند ولا السهم اللى عليه فاليوم قوى ولا أعلى سعر ولا أقل سعر وهكذا  http://www.trade-ideas.com/ 
موقع بالعربى يعطيك القوائم المالية للشركات بس أحسن مافيه يعطيك الناحية الشرعية للسهم (تجدونها فوق بالاعلى)  www.taloot.com  
موقع يكشف تداول أصحاب الشركة Insider (مجانى)  http://www.secform4.com/index.php 
منقول

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  تقريبا ابو عادل الى حسابه اقل من 25 الف دولار يقدر يتداول 4 مرات فى 5 ايام عمل ليس اكثر علشان رصيده ميتوقفش والى عاوز يعمل داى تريدنج يخلى رصيده 25 الف طبعا فيما فوق   دام حسابك فوق 25000 تتداول كل يوم عادي جداً اما لو ينزل عن الرقم هذا ما تقدر تتداول كل يوم ما لك إلا من 3 الى 5 عمليات فقط*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  روابط هامــة بمتابعة الاسهم الامريكية  
لمعرفة تاريخ إعلان ارباح الشركة التي تريد التداول بسهمها اضغط على الرابط التالي :  http://biz.yahoo.com/research/earncal/today.html 
ثم ضع في المربع المكتوب بداخله Enter Symbol رمز السهم ثم اضغط على Get Earnings Date 
اذا اردت معرفة المزيد عن نشاط الشركة واخبارها ضع الرمز في المربع الاول ثم اضغط Get Qute
وبعد ذلك اختار من القائمة اليسار نوع المعلومة التي تبحث عنها سواء نشاط  الشركة او اخبارها او تحليلاتها او الاوبشن ..الخ ( موقع الياهو فينانس غني  عن التعريف )  
وكذلك هذا الموقع يعطيك تاريخ اعلان الارباح وخدمات متنوعة أخرى http://thestreet.ccbn.com/company.as...ient=thestreet
كل ما عليك تضع رمز السهم ثم اضغط Go
============= 
لمعرفة الاسهم الي تحرك بعد اغلاق السوق او فترة البريماركت هذا الموقع http://www.tradingday.com/ 
بالاضافة يعطيك توصيات بناء على التحليلات الفنية  وآخر الاخبار  ( موقع جيد جداً )
============= 
لمعرفة التقارير الاقتصادية المنتظرة لهذا اليوم وتواريخها ونتائجها .. http://www.briefing.com/Investor/Pub...icCalendar.htm
============
منقول         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  
موقع الناسداك  www.nasdaq.com 
موقع الياهو  http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=goog 
موقع يعطى تاريخ تقرير الارباح وقيمتها  http://thestreet.ccbn.com/company.as...ient=thestreet 
موقع البينى ستوك ( لا أنصح بهذه الاسهم)  http://allpennystocks.com/apsc/us/h...tocks/index.htm 
لايف شارت  http://www.askchart.com/pages_n/trad...i2&ticker=adsx  
موقع يعطيك الاسهم التى قامت بكسر الترند + أرتدادات فابيوناشى (مجانى)  http://www.cisiova.com/analysis.asp 
موقع يعطيك الاسهم حسب ماترغب من أعلى فاليوم أو أعلى أرتفاع أو أدنى هبوط ............الخ(مجانى)  http://www.trade-ideas.com/ 
نفس الموقع السابق مع شوية شرح مقابل كل أشارة   http://www.trade-ideas.com/Help.html#IDH60 
موقع يعطى الاشارة بالخروج والدخول أو الانتظار بناءا على أخر خمس شموع وطبعا القرار لك بالنهاية (مجانى) أرجو التركيز عليه   www.americanbulls.net 
وأيضا موقع يعطي الاشارة بالنسبة للسهم ولكن من حيث المؤشرات الفنية الاخرى   http://quotes.barchart.com/texpert.asp?sym=adsx 
موقع بريفينق للاخبار (أِشتراك)  www.briefing.com 
بصراحة أوضح موقع بالنسبة للشموع اليابانية (شارت) + يعطيك السهم رقم واحد بجلسة التداول السابقة  http://www.hotcandlestick.com/ 
موقع يشرح بالصوت والصورة للشموع اليابانية   http://www.pring.com/movies/candlesweb.html 
موقع يعطيك التداولات على السهم بالتفصيل من حيث الكمية والبيع والشراء (مهم)  http://www.island.com/toolsresearch/index.asp 
موقع للشارت يعمل على الجافا (لاتنسون أستخدام الماوس علشان الزوم) أسبوع بعدين طحت عليه   http://money.excite.com/jsp/ct/tech...INDEX=0&type=QT 
موقع عبارة عن اله حاسبة لارتدادات فابيوناشى  http://www.vodden.plus.com/for/fibo....=Calculate+%21 
موقع لرويترز الحلو فيه أذا تبى تعرف سعر سهمك بالدول التى يتداول فيها قبل لاتفتح بورصة نيويورك   http://www.reuters.com/locales/c_fi..._ME&ticker=goog 
موقع يعطيك كمية الشورت الذى على السهم (مهم بصراحة)  http://www.shortsqueeze.com/index.php?symbol=adsx 
موقع للشارت حلو وسهل الاستخدام  http://www.stockta.com/ 
موقع تونى طحت عليه وأنا أسوى الصفحة خوش موقع أنت تامر عليه شنو تبى وأهو يقولك (مطيع)  http://finance.easychart.net/ 
الموقع المفضل لدى الاغلبية شارت مباشر بس متأخر 15 دقيقة واللى يبيه مباشر بدون تأخير يشترك   http://fast.quote.com/fq/stocktrak/livecharts 
هالموقع حليو تقوله أبى السهم اللى كاسر ترند ولا السهم اللى عليه فاليوم قوى ولا أعلى سعر ولا أقل سعر وهكذا  http://www.trade-ideas.com/ 
موقع بالعربى يعطيك القوائم المالية للشركات بس أحسن مافيه يعطيك الناحية الشرعية للسهم (تجدونها فوق بالاعلى)  www.taloot.com  
موقع يكشف تداول أصحاب الشركة Insider (مجانى)  http://www.secform4.com/index.php 
منقول     يا مال العافيه .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*مبروووووك التدبيله يا شباب مع إني أتوقع أنه ما فيه إلا أنا لوحدي ! *

----------


## ابوعادل

*BEN  
======================*

----------


## ابوعادل

*OIRL 
======================*

----------


## Leonardo

> *مبروووووك التدبيله يا شباب مع إني أتوقع أنه ما فيه إلا أنا لوحدي ! *

 مبروك عليك 
انا معاك لكن لسه بتدرب على الاوبشن و متابع الموضوع ب شغف 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## Leonardo

> *BEN  
> ======================*

 كول شهر مايو استريك 130 صح كدا ؟

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  مبروك عليك 
انا معاك لكن لسه بتدرب على الاوبشن و متابع الموضوع ب شغف 
بارك الله فيك    يبارك فيك وكويس انك معاي .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  كول شهر مايو استريك 130 صح كدا ؟   ننتظر عليه هو للمراقبه لأنه قرب يخترق الدخول بعد ما يقفل فوق العلم بإذن الله السترايك 135 شهر مايو .*

----------


## Leonardo

> *OIRL 
> ======================*

 طيب هنا كول برضو لكن الاحسن سترايك 58 ولا استرايك 70 شهر مايو ؟ احنا قولنا ان ان ذا مونى اأمن من اوت ذا مونى تمام كدا ؟

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  طيب هنا كول برضو لكن الاحسن سترايك 58 ولا استرايك 70 شهر مايو ؟ احنا قولنا ان ان ذا مونى اأمن من اوت ذا مونى تمام كدا ؟   السترايك  70 شهر مايو تمام عليك*

----------


## Leonardo

> *
>  يبارك فيك وكويس انك معاي .*

 و فيك ايضا ,, ان شاء الله مع حضرتك علطول و يمكن مفيش تفاعل لان محدش فى المنتدى بيشتغل فى الاوبشن تقريبا الا قليل جدا و اهى فرصة الناس تتعلم السوق دا يمكن يكون فاتحة خير على حد   

> * 
> ننتظر عليه هو للمراقبه لأنه قرب يخترق الدخول بعد ما يقفل فوق العلم بإذن الله السترايك 135 شهر مايو .*

 ايوة انا فاهم اننا هننتظر الاختراق و الثبات فوقه انا بس بسأل حضرتك عن العقد هيكون عامل ازاى

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  و فيك ايضا ,, ان شاء الله مع حضرتك علطول و يمكن مفيش تفاعل لان محدش فى المنتدى بيشتغل فى الاوبشن تقريبا الا قليل جدا و اهى فرصة الناس تتعلم السوق دا يمكن يكون فاتحة خير على حد   
ايوة انا فاهم اننا هننتظر الاختراق و الثبات فوقه انا بس بسأل حضرتك عن العقد هيكون عامل ازاى   شراء ماركت بسعر السوق لأني ما اتعامل بالأسواق إلا كذا أفضل بالنسبه لي انا . 
تصح عبى خير نلقاك غداً بإذن الله*

----------


## ENG ESlAM

_انا كمان متابع بشغف
ولكنى مازلت فى مرحلة الفهم و التدريب_

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوعادل
					  BEN  
====================== الملف المرفق 266377   للأسف غير شرعي من ناحية النشاط والحمد لله ما دخلناه*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوعادل
					  OIRL 
====================== الملف المرفق 266380   ولله الحمد شرعي  *

----------


## dax

استاذنا  الكريم 
صبر على شوي واجي معكم
انا من زمان نفسي في الابشن  بس سبحان الله   عيا يخش مخي 
واشوف شرحك سهل ممكن اقدر ان شاء الله
انا لي حساب قديم مع   __  امرتريد ومازال فيه رصيد ما سكه لايقفل بس
وكان ممتاززبس ما ادرري هل هو ما زال او تغير 
وهل تنصح استمر معهم او اعيره كان فيه افضل 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dax
					  استاذنا  الكريم 
صبر على شوي واجي معكم
انا من زمان نفسي في الابشن  بس سبحان الله   عيا يخش مخي 
واشوف شرحك سهل ممكن اقدر ان شاء الله
انا لي حساب قديم مع   __  امرتريد ومازال فيه رصيد ما سكه لايقفل بس
وكان ممتاززبس ما ادرري هل هو ما زال او تغير 
وهل تنصح استمر معهم او اعيره كان فيه افضل 
بارك الله فيك   امرتريد من أفضل الشركات*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوعادل
					   
انا ما عندي قائمة لاكن شوف هذا وين رايح سترايك  110 شهر مايو . الملف المرفق 265471   تحرك السهم أغلق  98.81 
=================================*

----------


## ابوعادل

*ffiv  اغلق 102.57   
==============================*

----------


## ENG ESlAM

_السلام عليكم     
ننتظر ملاحظتكم على التحليل _

----------


## ENG ESlAM

_السلام عليكم         
ننتظر ملاحظتكم على التحليل _

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ENG ESlAM
					  السلام عليكم     
ننتظر ملاحظتكم على التحليل           المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ENG ESlAM
					  السلام عليكم         
ننتظر ملاحظتكم على التحليل     تحليلات جميله جداً واصل بارك الله فيك .*

----------


## hassan-fx

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع قرأت عن تجارة الأوبشن و فتحت حساب تجريبي و أرى أنها أهدأ من العملات المجنونة  يا ريت اللي جرب الإثنين يفيدنا بتجربته  هل منكم من يعتمد على الفلاتر لإختيار الأسهم التي سيدخل عليها ؟ أم أنكم تركزون على مجموعة من الأسهم تتابعونها باستمرار ؟ يا ريت اللي عنده فلتر قوي يفيدنا بيه

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوعادل
					  شوف السهم هذا سعره الحالي 120.50 هدف القادم 135 بحول الله تعالى  
================= الملف المرفق 265107   *

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hassan-fx
					  شكرا على الموضوع الرائع قرأت عن تجارة الأوبشن و فتحت حساب تجريبي و أرى أنها أهدأ من العملات المجنونة  يا ريت اللي جرب الإثنين يفيدنا بتجربته  هل منكم من يعتمد على الفلاتر لإختيار الأسهم التي سيدخل عليها ؟ أم أنكم تركزون على مجموعة من الأسهم تتابعونها باستمرار ؟ يا ريت اللي عنده فلتر قوي يفيدنا بيه   الأسهم كمان فيها حركة قوية بس تعتمد على دخولك والكميه اللي راح تشتريها .*

----------


## Real

سوق الأوبشن 
ايييييييييييه الله يالدنيا 
ذكريات مع Pharm.D 
بالتوفيق يا شباب بتعلم الأوبشن 
واللي يسأل عن افضل بروكرز هم اثنين 
امريتريد  و  اي تريد

----------


## TOUIZI

http://www.alpari-us.com/en/platforms/fxoptions*
Alpari FXOptions Trading Platform*

----------


## TOUIZI

العديد من الويبنار حول اوبشن العملات   http://www.fxoptions.com/Site/FXOptionUniversity.aspx

----------


## TOUIZI

FX Options Webinars  https://ise.webex.com/ec0600l/eventc...&cProgViewID=0

----------


## Leonardo

> العديد من الويبنار حول اوبشن العملات   http://www.fxoptions.com/Site/FXOptionUniversity.aspx

  

> FX Options Webinars  https://ise.webex.com/ec0600l/eventc...&cProgViewID=0

 شكرا جزيلا على اللينكات فيهم اشياء مفيدة  
لو عندك حاجات تعليمية تانية يا ريت توضعها

----------


## ellliottt

السلام عليكم اخواني
-----------------------------------
اولا شكرا على الموضوع الجميل الى الان ولكن عندي سؤال هنا. لو فرضنا الان سعر سهم bbb يبلغ 50$  priceوالان شهر سبتمبر مثلا
وسوف تقوم بعمل شراء عقد كول سترايك strike 55$ شهر اكتوبر .
---------------------  هنا السؤال .
1- في حاله ارتفاع سعر السهم وعلى فرضا ارتفع سعر الاوبشن معه سنستطيع بيع الاوبشن بسعر جيد ونربح من العمليه.تمام. ,وهذه العمليه العاديه.
2-السؤال الاهم
في حاله وصول سعر السهم الى 56 $  ونحن اخذنا الهدف باي كول 55$ ولم نجد احد نبيع له الاوبشن؟؟؟
هل هذه الحاله موجوده؟؟؟؟؟
يعني هل يمكن ان يكون هذا السهم يتداول في سوق معين وليس في كل الاسواق  يعني عمل او شغل ماركت ميكر وبالتالي يصعب علينا البحث عن شخص نبيع له الاوبشن ؟؟؟؟
---------------
طيب في حاله لم نجد شخص نبيع له الاوبشن لسبب او اخر هل نحن بهذه الحاله مجبرين على شراء السهم ؟؟؟؟
طيب على اي سعر سنشتري السهم وكم تبلغ التكلفه الاجماليه لشراء السهم؟؟؟ 
وهل اذا لدي بالمحفظه 5 الف دولار فقط ودخلت بها كلها مثلا  وحدثت هذه الحاله  وانا دافع العربون كل راس المال  فمن اين ساتي بالمبلغ الباقي لشراء السهم ؟؟؟

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ellliottt
					  السلام عليكم اخواني
-----------------------------------
اولا شكرا على الموضوع الجميل الى الان ولكن عندي سؤال هنا. لو فرضنا الان سعر سهم bbb يبلغ 50$  priceوالان شهر سبتمبر مثلا
وسوف تقوم بعمل شراء عقد كول سترايك strike 55$ شهر اكتوبر .
---------------------  هنا السؤال .
1- في حاله ارتفاع سعر السهم وعلى فرضا ارتفع سعر الاوبشن معه سنستطيع بيع الاوبشن بسعر جيد ونربح من العمليه.تمام. ,وهذه العمليه العاديه.
2-السؤال الاهم
في حاله وصول سعر السهم الى 56 $  ونحن اخذنا الهدف باي كول 55$ ولم نجد احد نبيع له الاوبشن؟؟؟
هل هذه الحاله موجوده؟؟؟؟؟
يعني هل يمكن ان يكون هذا السهم يتداول في سوق معين وليس في كل الاسواق  يعني عمل او شغل ماركت ميكر وبالتالي يصعب علينا البحث عن شخص نبيع له الاوبشن ؟؟؟؟
---------------
طيب في حاله لم نجد شخص نبيع له الاوبشن لسبب او اخر هل نحن بهذه الحاله مجبرين على شراء السهم ؟؟؟؟
طيب على اي سعر سنشتري السهم وكم تبلغ التكلفه الاجماليه لشراء السهم؟؟؟ 
وهل اذا لدي بالمحفظه 5 الف دولار فقط ودخلت بها كلها مثلا  وحدثت هذه الحاله  وانا دافع العربون كل راس المال  فمن اين ساتي بالمبلغ الباقي لشراء السهم ؟؟؟    لما يرتفع السهم وانت كسبان تقدر تقفل الصفقه لاكن في اوربا ما تقدر قبل الموعد وهذا الفرق بين الحلال والحرام بين الأمريكي والأوربي ..
أما ما تلقى أحد راح تلقى واجد بس أنت قفل الصفقه وراح تكون ربحت وتقفلت الصفقه فقط ..*

----------


## ellliottt

> * 
> لما يرتفع السهم وانت كسبان تقدر تقفل الصفقه لاكن في اوربا ما تقدر قبل الموعد وهذا الفرق بين الحلال والحرام بين الأمريكي والأوربي ..
> أما ما تلقى أحد راح تلقى واجد بس أنت قفل الصفقه وراح تكون ربحت وتقفلت الصفقه فقط ..*

  هلا اخي ابو عادل .
-------------------------------------
عارف في اوربا ما نقدر نقفل وامريكا عادي لكن
فرضا فرضا فرضا ما قدرنا نقفل لسبب معين سواء مرض او فقدان ذاكره  :Teeth Smile:  او اي حاله طارئه وحدثت هذه الحاله وانتهى وقت الاوبشن ؟؟؟ ما العمل حينها وكيف تتم الحسبه وانا مستثمر كل المحفظه؟؟؟

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ellliottt
					  هلا اخي ابو عادل .
-------------------------------------
عارف في اوربا ما نقدر نقفل وامريكا عادي لكن
فرضا فرضا فرضا ما قدرنا نقفل لسبب معين سواء مرض او فقدان ذاكره  او اي حاله طارئه وحدثت هذه الحاله وانتهى وقت الاوبشن ؟؟؟ ما العمل حينها وكيف تتم الحسبه وانا مستثمر كل المحفظه؟؟؟   لما يوصل السترايك راح يتقفل ولما يتأخر السعر في تذبذب او قرب الوقت والسعر ما وصل راح ينزل عندك الأوبشن وإذا نزل راح تخسر العربون كله فقط .
والموضع فيه شرح كامل .*

----------


## ellliottt

سؤال ثاني 
هل نستطيع عمل شراء  كول وبوت لنفس الاوبشن او نفس السعر المستهدف ؟؟؟؟
او هل نستطيع عمل باي كول لهدف معين فوق  وباي بوت لهدف معين تحت ؟؟؟ يعني هدج 
وفي حاله التذبذب وانتهاء الوقت  :Boxing: سلملي 
اما في حاله حدوث جركات سريع فوق او تحت باتجاه واحد ؟؟؟ هل سنجني ربح عقد مثلا 300% والاخر سيذهب العربون وبالتالي الربح الكامل سيكون 200% بعد خصم الخساره؟
وهل هذه العمليه فيها تحريم معين ؟ 
---------------------    سؤال ثالث
هذه الصوره لبرنامج thinkorswim 
تظهر فيها علامه تلفون او استفهام على الشارت ؟؟؟
فماذا تعني هل وقت الاعلان عن الارباح او ماذا بالضبط وبالتفصيل الممل؟؟ :Teeth Smile:

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ellliottt
					  سؤال ثاني 
هل نستطيع عمل شراء  كول وبوت لنفس الاوبشن او نفس السعر المستهدف ؟؟؟؟
او هل نستطيع عمل باي كول لهدف معين فوق  وباي بوت لهدف معين تحت ؟؟؟ يعني هدج 
وفي حاله التذبذب وانتهاء الوقت سلملي 
اما في حاله حدوث جركات سريع فوق او تحت باتجاه واحد ؟؟؟ هل سنجني ربح عقد مثلا 300% والاخر سيذهب العربون وبالتالي الربح الكامل سيكون 200% بعد خصم الخساره؟
وهل هذه العمليه فيها تحريم معين ؟ 
---------------------    سؤال ثالث
هذه الصوره لبرنامج thinkorswim 
تظهر فيها علامه تلفون او استفهام على الشارت ؟؟؟
فماذا تعني هل وقت الاعلان عن الارباح او ماذا بالضبط وبالتفصيل الممل؟؟    الهدج لا اعلم عنه الحقيقه وانا فقط اكول يعني ما ابوت لأنه فيه خلاف كبير وتركته اما التذبذب ووصل الوقت خلاص باي  عربون ولو حصلت حركه قويه يعني 8% يعني تدبيله راح تربح مع العربون والبرنامج لا اعلم عنه شي انا انظر للشارت وانفذ فقط لا أستعمل برامج او مؤشرات .*

----------


## ellliottt

> * 
> الهدج لا اعلم عنه الحقيقه وانا فقط اكول يعني ما ابوت لأنه فيه خلاف كبير وتركته اما التذبذب ووصل الوقت خلاص باي  عربون ولو حصلت حركه قويه يعني 8% يعني تدبيله راح تربح مع العربون والبرنامج لا اعلم عنه شي انا انظر للشارت وانفذ فقط لا أستعمل برامج او مؤشرات .*

 يعني في هذه الحاله اذا حدث التذبذب وقبل الموعد باسبوع مثلا او اسبوعين اذا كان الاوبشن طويل الوقت  هل بالامكان التخلص من الاوبشن على السعر الحالي وتقليل البعض من خساره العربون ؟؟؟ يعني شريت وبعت على خساره وليس ربح ..؟؟؟

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ellliottt
					  يعني في هذه الحاله اذا حدث التذبذب وقبل الموعد باسبوع مثلا او اسبوعين اذا كان الاوبشن طويل الوقت  هل بالامكان التخلص من الاوبشن على السعر الحالي وتقليل البعض من خساره العربون ؟؟؟ يعني شريت وبعت على خساره وليس ربح ..؟؟؟     نعم السوق ربح وخساره ومتى ما اردت .*

----------


## ellliottt

:015:   ممتاز بارك الله فيك على الاجوبه.
-------------------
الان ساتي الى نقطه اخرى بالموضوع وهي موضوع الزمن 
نحن نعلم انه كلما زادت مده الاوبشن كلما زاد سعره ...
لكن عندما يقترب موعد انتهاء الاوبشن سيقل السعر بالتدريج 
وطبعا الكلام عن العلاقه مع الزمن
-------------------------------------
يعني العلاقه تقول 
القيمه الفعليه للاوبشن=سعر السهم- سعر السترايك 
يعني فرضا سعر السهم = 100$  واخذنا كول سترايك 120$
بهذه الحاله القيمه الفعليه راح تكون 20$  
لكن اذا شاهدناها 32$  هذا معناها ان الزمن قيمته 12$ صح الحسبه
---------------------------------------- 
طيب الان اخ ابو عادل سؤال على الشارت لشركه goog
الان سعر السهم 580$
نفرض قمنا بتحليل الشارت وظهر انه سيرتفع الى  650$ مثلا ولكن لا نعرف المده الزمنيه  بالضبط.... 
هنا لو فتحنا عقود الاوبشن ذات السترايك 650$  لاشهر ابريل وماي وجون  فرضا 
لراينا ان 
شهر ابريل قيمه العقد 0.65 سنت  بسبب ضيق الوقت واحتمال كبير جدا لا يصل بهذا الوقت لهذا نشاهده رخيص. 
شهر ماي سعره 2.60$ نشاهد كلما زاد الزمن زادت قيمه الاوبشن
شهر جون سعره 4.90$ = = = = = =  = = = = = = = =
----------------------
الان السؤال هل اذا وصل السعر الى 650 شهر 5 قبل انتهاء ثالث جمعه ....سيكون الربح الاكبر على عقد شهر ماي ؟؟؟؟ او على شهر جون ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ellliottt

:Teeth Smile:  سؤال اخر
هل اذا حللنا سهم aapl  الان سعره حوال 337  ونتوقع صعوده خلال الاسبوع القادم مثلا 340
هل نقوم بالدخول على اوبشن باي كول 335 يعني السعر المستهدف strike اقل من سعر السهم الان ؟؟؟
او الافضل الدخول على اوبشن باي كول 340 يعني السعر المستهدف strike اكبر من سعر السهم الان ؟؟؟
----------------
علماان العمليه لمده اسبوع يعني شبيه بالسكالبنج + لا يهمني سعر الاوبشن الان كم سادفع عليه عربون بقدر ما يهمني سرعه الربح ولو بجزء بسيط من العربون؟؟؟
وايهما اخطر من الاخر ؟؟؟    بغض النظر عن البيتا والثيتا والفولاتيليتي او اي شيء اخر  فقط كدخول على اوبشن معين.

----------


## Leonardo

هلا ابو عادل و الاخوة المتابعين 
قطعت شوط كبير جدا الحمد لله فى القراءة و التدريب و ان شاء الله هبدأ من الاسبوع القادم ارفاق فرص و شارتات للمتابعة و المناقشة  
شايف الاخ أليــوت متحمس جدا مشاء الله ,, منور الموضوع بجد

----------


## ellliottt

> هلا ابو عادل و الاخوة المتابعين 
> قطعت شوط كبير جدا الحمد لله فى القراءة و التدريب و ان شاء الله هبدأ من الاسبوع القادم ارفاق فرص و شارتات للمتابعة و المناقشة  
> شايف الاخ أليــوت متحمس جدا مشاء الله ,, منور الموضوع بجد

 هلا اخ ليوناردو كيف الحال .
--------------------------------------------
الجميل في هذا الموضوع هو لا يوجد هجوم او صد بصوره كبيره لان الكثير يستصعب هذا النوع من التجاره ذات المخاطره العاليه  والحمد لله قرات للاخوه الاساتذه جابر نفاع و سهيل الدراج وما شاء الله عليهم . تقريبا كل الاسئله التي سالتها فوق اجابوا عليها بالتدريج في شروحاتهم بمنتديات صديقه.  فيه امور اخرى يجب الانتتباه لها اخي الكريم وهي...
التحليل الفني وبدقه + التحليل الاساسي للسهم+ زمن الاوبشن + المتغيرات الاخرى من الفولاتيلتي والديلتا والثيتا + معرفه كيفيه حساب العربون بالكامل وارباحه وخسائره وعمولته + التجريب فتره على الديمو + التعود على السلوك السعري للاسهم + متابعه مختلف قطاعات هذه الاسهم لتنويع الاستثمار + اداره صارمه جدا لراس المال + معرفه كيفيه حساب كيف يقل وكيف يزيد الاوبشن ولماذا  حتى تستطيع بالمستقبل قراءته وبسرعه + التنوع بالمضاربه والسوينق + معرفه ان السعر عندما يكون in the money فارباحه ليست كما  يكون out of money  بل ستكون اقل .   كنت اظن ان الفوركس محرقه اموال الصغار ولكن الان اختلفت النظره فالفوركس ارحم  100 مره.....  
اكبر محرقه للاموال هي الاوبشن + بالامكان ان تكون بوابه السعد والرزق للذي له نصيب فيها 
فقط تخيل هذا المنظر 
قطه وفار وجبنه سحريه  :Teeth Smile:   
فعقد (الاوبشن strike) هو الفار الذي يلاحق الجبنه السحريه( السعر price) دائما ويحاول الاقتراب منه لاخذ الطاقه وزياده القوه لكي يتخلص من الملاحق المباشر والمهدد الرئيسي القطه (الزمن)... واذا وصل لها سيكبر وتزداد طاقته وبالتالي يستطيع الهروب من القطه الزمنيه :Big Grin: 
وفي حاله انهكت القطه  الفار ومنعته من الاقتراب للجبنه السحريه عندها نستطيع القول بان الزمن دمر العقد ولن يستطيع الوصول الى السعر المطلوب وبالتالي يا اما عقد صلح مع القطه والخروج ببعض حبيبات الجبن المتبقيه من الاوبشن او الاستمرار في الهروب هذه المره والذي ينتهي بموت الفار بسبب القطه الزمنيه المتوحشه. :Cry Smile:  :Wink Smile: 
هذه القصه باختصار شديد.   الزمن 
لنا عوده اخي الكريم

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ellliottt
					    ممتاز بارك الله فيك على الاجوبه.
-------------------
الان ساتي الى نقطه اخرى بالموضوع وهي موضوع الزمن 
نحن نعلم انه كلما زادت مده الاوبشن كلما زاد سعره ...
لكن عندما يقترب موعد انتهاء الاوبشن سيقل السعر بالتدريج 
وطبعا الكلام عن العلاقه مع الزمن
-------------------------------------
يعني العلاقه تقول 
القيمه الفعليه للاوبشن=سعر السهم- سعر السترايك 
يعني فرضا سعر السهم = 100$  واخذنا كول سترايك 120$
بهذه الحاله القيمه الفعليه راح تكون 20$  
لكن اذا شاهدناها 32$  هذا معناها ان الزمن قيمته 12$ صح الحسبه
---------------------------------------- 
طيب الان اخ ابو عادل سؤال على الشارت لشركه goog
الان سعر السهم 580$
نفرض قمنا بتحليل الشارت وظهر انه سيرتفع الى  650$ مثلا ولكن لا نعرف المده الزمنيه  بالضبط.... 
هنا لو فتحنا عقود الاوبشن ذات السترايك 650$  لاشهر ابريل وماي وجون  فرضا 
لراينا ان 
شهر ابريل قيمه العقد 0.65 سنت  بسبب ضيق الوقت واحتمال كبير جدا لا يصل بهذا الوقت لهذا نشاهده رخيص. 
شهر ماي سعره 2.60$ نشاهد كلما زاد الزمن زادت قيمه الاوبشن
شهر جون سعره 4.90$ = = = = = =  = = = = = = = =
----------------------
الان السؤال هل اذا وصل السعر الى 650 شهر 5 قبل انتهاء ثالث جمعه ....سيكون الربح الاكبر على عقد شهر ماي ؟؟؟؟ او على شهر جون ؟؟؟؟             المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ellliottt
					   سؤال اخر
هل اذا حللنا سهم aapl  الان سعره حوال 337  ونتوقع صعوده خلال الاسبوع القادم مثلا 340
هل نقوم بالدخول على اوبشن باي كول 335 يعني السعر المستهدف strike اقل من سعر السهم الان ؟؟؟
او الافضل الدخول على اوبشن باي كول 340 يعني السعر المستهدف strike اكبر من سعر السهم الان ؟؟؟
----------------
علماان العمليه لمده اسبوع يعني شبيه بالسكالبنج + لا يهمني سعر الاوبشن الان كم سادفع عليه عربون بقدر ما يهمني سرعه الربح ولو بجزء بسيط من العربون؟؟؟
وايهما اخطر من الاخر ؟؟؟    بغض النظر عن البيتا والثيتا والفولاتيليتي او اي شيء اخر  فقط كدخول على اوبشن معين.      راح أختصر لك كل حاجه مع أني لي شهر ونصف فقط بالأوبشن ,, 
إذا كان سعر السهم 100  والسترايك 120 تأخذه على شهرين لا تأخذه على القريب لأنك ممكن تخسر خساره كبيره لو نزل السهم لاكن لو أخذته على شهرين ونزل السهم الخساره بسيط ولو أرتفع السهم ووصل قبل المده ممكن تربح ربح عالي جداً شوف الصفحه الأولى أنا وضعت صورة لصفقه ربحت منها وهي  905% لأن السعر وصل قبل الموعد بوقت قياسي .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  هلا ابو عادل و الاخوة المتابعين 
قطعت شوط كبير جدا الحمد لله فى القراءة و التدريب و ان شاء الله هبدأ من الاسبوع القادم ارفاق فرص و شارتات للمتابعة و المناقشة  
شايف الاخ أليــوت متحمس جدا مشاء الله ,, منور الموضوع بجد   هلابك  
ما شاء الله الله يوفقك يارب والجميع .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ellliottt
					  هلا اخ ليوناردو كيف الحال .
--------------------------------------------
الجميل في هذا الموضوع هو لا يوجد هجوم او صد بصوره كبيره لان الكثير يستصعب هذا النوع من التجاره ذات المخاطره العاليه  والحمد لله قرات للاخوه الاساتذه جابر نفاع و سهيل الدراج وما شاء الله عليهم . تقريبا كل الاسئله التي سالتها فوق اجابوا عليها بالتدريج في شروحاتهم بمنتديات صديقه.  فيه امور اخرى يجب الانتتباه لها اخي الكريم وهي...
التحليل الفني وبدقه + التحليل الاساسي للسهم+ زمن الاوبشن + المتغيرات الاخرى من الفولاتيلتي والديلتا والثيتا + معرفه كيفيه حساب العربون بالكامل وارباحه وخسائره وعمولته + التجريب فتره على الديمو + التعود على السلوك السعري للاسهم + متابعه مختلف قطاعات هذه الاسهم لتنويع الاستثمار + اداره صارمه جدا لراس المال + معرفه كيفيه حساب كيف يقل وكيف يزيد الاوبشن ولماذا  حتى تستطيع بالمستقبل قراءته وبسرعه + التنوع بالمضاربه والسوينق + معرفه ان السعر عندما يكون in the money فارباحه ليست كما  يكون out of money  بل ستكون اقل .   كنت اظن ان الفوركس محرقه اموال الصغار ولكن الان اختلفت النظره فالفوركس ارحم  100 مره.....  
اكبر محرقه للاموال هي الاوبشن + بالامكان ان تكون بوابه السعد والرزق للذي له نصيب فيها 
فقط تخيل هذا المنظر 
قطه وفار وجبنه سحريه   
فعقد (الاوبشن strike) هو الفار الذي يلاحق الجبنه السحريه( السعر price) دائما ويحاول الاقتراب منه لاخذ الطاقه وزياده القوه لكي يتخلص من الملاحق المباشر والمهدد الرئيسي القطه (الزمن)... واذا وصل لها سيكبر وتزداد طاقته وبالتالي يستطيع الهروب من القطه الزمنيه
وفي حاله انهكت القطه  الفار ومنعته من الاقتراب للجبنه السحريه عندها نستطيع القول بان الزمن دمر العقد ولن يستطيع الوصول الى السعر المطلوب وبالتالي يا اما عقد صلح مع القطه والخروج ببعض حبيبات الجبن المتبقيه من الاوبشن او الاستمرار في الهروب هذه المره والذي ينتهي بموت الفار بسبب القطه الزمنيه المتوحشه.
هذه القصه باختصار شديد.   الزمن 
لنا عوده اخي الكريم   اخي ليوت 
لما تحلل صح للسهم راح تكون فلته بالأسواق كلها ولا يهمك أي شي لا خبر ولا أضطربات ولا غيره خذها مني والفوركس أسهل سوق بالعالم لأنه واضح جداً .*

----------


## ابوعادل

*راح أعطيك مثال للتحليل الفني ؛؛  
سهم  bidu  كنت أشرت أليه قبل وكان سعره  120 وقلت الهدف  140 بالصفحات الأولى شوفه الآن وصل 143
ولله الحمد  .*

----------


## ellliottt

> *راح أعطيك مثال للتحليل الفني ؛؛  
> سهم  bidu  كنت أشرت أليه قبل وكان سعره  120 وقلت الهدف  140 بالصفحات الأولى شوفه الآن وصل 143
> ولله الحمد  .*

  :Ongue:  :Ongue: 
الف مبروك
طيب في حاله كانت الاسواق في هبوط  مستمر هل ماراح تدخل اخي ابو عادل وتنتظر الى ان تصعد عشان تعمل كول  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ellliottt
					  
الف مبروك
طيب في حاله كانت الاسواق في هبوط  مستمر هل ماراح تدخل اخي ابو عادل وتنتظر الى ان تصعد عشان تعمل كول    يبارك فيك  
السوق فيه أكثر من 20000 سهم يعني معقوله كلهم ما راح تلاقي الطيب وندخل فيه !*

----------


## ellliottt

> * 
> يبارك فيك  
> السوق فيه أكثر من 20000 سهم يعني معقوله كلهم ما راح تلاقي الطيب وندخل فيه !*

 لا خلاص مافيه  المنتدى راح يعمل مسابقه شهر 5 وتنسحب السيوله من السوق ويصير بيرش  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ellliottt
					  لا خلاص مافيه  المنتدى راح يعمل مسابقه شهر 5 وتنسحب السيوله من السوق ويصير بيرش    هههههههههههه*

----------


## ابوعادل

*شوف سهم  DOW  كوووول  
سترايك  45  شهر يونيو    
والله تعالى أعلم  *

----------


## ellliottt

> *شوف سهم  DOW  كوووول  
> سترايك  45  شهر يونيو    
> والله تعالى أعلم  *

  اخ ابو عادل ارجوا لما تضع شارت عطينا الفريم اللي بالتحليل عشان نلاقيه فورا  :Big Grin:  
وهنا ليه اخذنا يونيو ولم ناخذ شهر ابعد مثلا شهر8؟؟؟
لان لو صعد فوق الهدف ومازال فيه وقت راح تكون الارباح كبيره جدا تمام هيك ؟؟
يعني شهر يونيو لما يوصلها بزمن غير قياسي فرضا راح الزمن ياكل من قيمه الاوبشن شيئا فشيئا . 
ان شاء الله غدا وبعده بعمل حمله على الشارتات والشركات وبشوف الفرص اللي فيها وقوتها وطبعا قوه الاوبشن وتذبذب الشركه وعقودها ووضعها.

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ellliottt
					   اخ ابو عادل ارجوا لما تضع شارت عطينا الفريم اللي بالتحليل عشان نلاقيه فورا  
وهنا ليه اخذنا يونيو ولم ناخذ شهر ابعد مثلا شهر8؟؟؟
لان لو صعد فوق الهدف ومازال فيه وقت راح تكون الارباح كبيره جدا تمام هيك ؟؟
يعني شهر يونيو لما يوصلها بزمن غير قياسي فرضا راح الزمن ياكل من قيمه الاوبشن شيئا فشيئا . 
ان شاء الله غدا وبعده بعمل حمله على الشارتات والشركات وبشوف الفرص اللي فيها وقوتها وطبعا قوه الاوبشن وتذبذب الشركه وعقودها ووضعها.    ممكن نأخذ شهر 8 ليه لا بس انا وضعتها لأن السعر اخترق العلم وممكن يتحرك بسرعه للهدف واحنا اخذنا الشهر هذا كويس وكلامك كله تمام التمام الله ينور عليك وراح اتابعك انا كمان .*

----------


## ellliottt

> *راح أعطيك مثال للتحليل الفني ؛؛  
> سهم  bidu  كنت أشرت أليه قبل وكان سعره  120 وقلت الهدف  140 بالصفحات الأولى شوفه الآن وصل 143
> ولله الحمد  .*

  

> * 
> ممكن نأخذ شهر 8 ليه لا بس انا وضعتها لأن السعر اخترق العلم وممكن يتحرك بسرعه للهدف واحنا اخذنا الشهر هذا كويس وكلامك كله تمام التمام الله ينور عليك وراح اتابعك انا كمان .*

  طيب تمام اخي ابو عادل
----------------------------------------
الان اقوى الفرص اللي جالس اشاهدها هي التاليه ....عندما يحدث اختراق لقمه ما او لترند ثم يعيد الاختبار+قنوات واعلام ومثلثات= كلاسيكي بحت.
وممكن الواحد يضارب فيها يومي وممكن يغلق بخساره قليله باغلاق يومي.
خلينا نتابع ونشوف شهرلنتعلم والله كريم
-----------------
سهم bidu فريم اسبوعي
ومبروك عليك اخي الكريم  
-------------------
سهم dow على السريع نشاهد الترند الشهري اولا على شارت 7سنوات  
ثم لو نعود على فريم اقل مثلا الديلي نشاهد احترام السهم له وبقوه  
يعني فيه اوقات فرص سريعه وفيه اوقات فرص اطول مده على حسب نوع الفرصه والفريم المستخدم
وهنا بهذا السوق عند حدوث اشاره انعكاس لسبب ما اعتقد الافضل الخروج لان الوقت يمشي عكسنا دائما..وياكل من الربح والعقد بصوره مستمره.

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ellliottt
					   طيب تمام اخي ابو عادل
----------------------------------------
الان اقوى الفرص اللي جالس اشاهدها هي التاليه ....عندما يحدث اختراق لقمه ما او لترند ثم يعيد الاختبار+قنوات واعلام ومثلثات= كلاسيكي بحت.
وممكن الواحد يضارب فيها يومي وممكن يغلق بخساره قليله باغلاق يومي.
خلينا نتابع ونشوف شهرلنتعلم والله كريم
-----------------
سهم bidu فريم اسبوعي
ومبروك عليك اخي الكريم  
-------------------
سهم dow على السريع نشاهد الترند الشهري اولا على شارت 7سنوات  
ثم لو نعود على فريم اقل مثلا الديلي نشاهد احترام السهم له وبقوه  
يعني فيه اوقات فرص سريعه وفيه اوقات فرص اطول مده على حسب نوع الفرصه والفريم المستخدم
وهنا بهذا السوق عند حدوث اشاره انعكاس لسبب ما اعتقد الافضل الخروج لان الوقت يمشي عكسنا دائما..وياكل من الربح والعقد بصوره مستمره.   ممتاز جداً مو دائماً الفرص تكون بعيده ممكن فيه فرص قصيره المدى بس أنا أعشق الفرص البعيده لأنها راحه للبال ولا أجلس أتابع 24 ساعه للشاشة .*

----------


## ellliottt

> * 
> ممتاز جداً مو دائماً الفرص تكون بعيده ممكن فيه فرص قصيره المدى بس أنا أعشق الفرص البعيده لأنها راحه للبال ولا أجلس أتابع 24 ساعه للشاشة .*

 ممتاز كلامك اخي ابو عادل .
-----------------------------------------------
لكن لي ملاحظه على ما فهمته ولاحظته هذه الايام بالسوق.....
ليست كل العقود التي تكون in the money  امنه ومربحه وليست كل العقود التي out of money  غير امنه ومربحه.
يعني لا توجد قاعده ثابته بالاخص هنا في هذا السوق  وراح نلاقي اوبشن يربح واوبشن قريب منه جدا يربح ولكن ليس بنفس الكيفيه .
عشان هيك ولمعرفه الوقت المناسب للخروج من الاوبشن هو حساب كل شيء بدقه من كافه النواحي فالكثير من المرات الطمع يؤدي الى تحويل الربح الى خساره بايام.
------------- طبعا بخلاف التحليل الفني والاساسي للسهم هناك امور ينبغي متابعتها وبدقه...يعني كما يقولوا الشباب بالقلم والورقه.....
يعني البيتا والكاما والثيتا والدلتا والعلاقه بينهم . 
مقدرا التذبذب وعلاقته  بزمن الصفقه
مقدار التغير بالسعر
الوقت المتبقي للعقد
عدد العقود المتداوله للاوبشن
عدد العقود المعروضه للتداول
وقت اعلان توزيع الارباح واخبار الشركه
جميع هذه العوامل تؤثر وتدخل في القرار المتخذ.  اي قرار؟
بالطبع قرار الخروج من الصفقه عند ملاحظه ان الاوبشن يفقد بريقه في زمن معين ...
او قرار الاستمرار بالصفقه الى مده اطول وعدم الاكتفاء بالربح الحالي....
---------
نعم اتفق معاك ان الفيصل هنا ان هو سرعه ذهاب السعر لمنطقه الهدف وتجاوزه :Teeth Smile: 
لكن ينبغي معرفه اي اوبشن سيذهبنا هناك بربح اكثر وبثقه اعلى.
وكما فهمت الى الان لا توجد قاعده ثابته في الاوبشن بسبب كثره متغيراته.
لكن الموضوع ممتع جدا  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ellliottt
					  ممتاز كلامك اخي ابو عادل .
-----------------------------------------------
لكن لي ملاحظه على ما فهمته ولاحظته هذه الايام بالسوق.....
ليست كل العقود التي تكون in the money  امنه ومربحه وليست كل العقود التي out of money  غير امنه ومربحه.
يعني لا توجد قاعده ثابته بالاخص هنا في هذا السوق  وراح نلاقي اوبشن يربح واوبشن قريب منه جدا يربح ولكن ليس بنفس الكيفيه .
عشان هيك ولمعرفه الوقت المناسب للخروج من الاوبشن هو حساب كل شيء بدقه من كافه النواحي فالكثير من المرات الطمع يؤدي الى تحويل الربح الى خساره بايام.
------------- طبعا بخلاف التحليل الفني والاساسي للسهم هناك امور ينبغي متابعتها وبدقه...يعني كما يقولوا الشباب بالقلم والورقه.....
يعني البيتا والكاما والثيتا والدلتا والعلاقه بينهم . 
مقدرا التذبذب وعلاقته  بزمن الصفقه
مقدار التغير بالسعر
الوقت المتبقي للعقد
عدد العقود المتداوله للاوبشن
عدد العقود المعروضه للتداول
وقت اعلان توزيع الارباح واخبار الشركه
جميع هذه العوامل تؤثر وتدخل في القرار المتخذ.  اي قرار؟
بالطبع قرار الخروج من الصفقه عند ملاحظه ان الاوبشن يفقد بريقه في زمن معين ...
او قرار الاستمرار بالصفقه الى مده اطول وعدم الاكتفاء بالربح الحالي....
---------
نعم اتفق معاك ان الفيصل هنا ان هو سرعه ذهاب السعر لمنطقه الهدف وتجاوزه
لكن ينبغي معرفه اي اوبشن سيذهبنا هناك بربح اكثر وبثقه اعلى.
وكما فهمت الى الان لا توجد قاعده ثابته في الاوبشن بسبب كثره متغيراته.
لكن الموضوع ممتع جدا    
شوف عن تجربه شخصيه حلل السهم تحليل فني صح صدقني الربح هو مصيرك بإذن الله هذا هو المختصر المفيد لأنك بالأخير راح تربح لو كان تحليلك صح .
ولنا لقاء إن شاء الله .*

----------


## ellliottt

السلام عليكم اخواني متتبعي الاوبشن
-------------------------------------------------
ابحثوا في جوجل وضعوا جمله  رحله كونكورد من العيار الثقيل orcl   موضوع مهم للتعلم من كل جزئيه فيه من البدايه الى النهايه...
واخذ العبر والدروس للاستفاده منها بالمستقبل.

----------


## ابوعادل

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ellliottt
					  السلام عليكم اخواني متتبعي الاوبشن
-------------------------------------------------
ابحثوا في جوجل وضعوا جمله  رحله كونكورد من العيار الثقيل orcl   موضوع مهم للتعلم من كل جزئيه فيه من البدايه الى النهايه...
واخذ العبر والدروس للاستفاده منها بالمستقبل.   يعطيك العافيه على الأضافه الجميله .*

----------


## Leonardo

> السلام عليكم اخواني متتبعي الاوبشن
> -------------------------------------------------
> ابحثوا في جوجل وضعوا جمله  رحله كونكورد من العيار الثقيل orcl   موضوع مهم للتعلم من كل جزئيه فيه من البدايه الى النهايه...
> واخذ العبر والدروس للاستفاده منها بالمستقبل.

 اوكى 
هشوف اللينك و ارجع بالملاحظات لو عندى

----------


## ellliottt

السلام عليكم شباب البوت وشياب الكول  :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile:   اكيد الكل يعرف انه يجب البحث عن شرعيه الشركه التي سنتداول بها..
وتوجد برامج وضعها اخونا ابو عادل وهو برنامج الفلتر الاسلامي+ منتدى صديق يوفر هذه الخدمه..  هذه البرامج تقوم بالبحث على 
1- نشاط الشركه ونوعه.
2-هل ان دخل الفوائد للشركه اقل من5% من مجموع ايراداتها ام لا.
3-هل ديون الشركه اقل من25% من موجوداتها ام لا.
----------------------
بالعوده للبرنامج والموقع وجدت اوقات فيه اختلاف بينهم او ان نشاط الشركه بنكي ولكن نحن لم نحذف هذا الخيار في البرنامج ....الخ
او العكس تجد الموقع يعطيك شرعي ولكن البرنامج يقول الشركه ديونها 35% فالتداول بها غير شرعي..
او 
بعد مرور وقت يتغير الوضع وتصبح الشركه من شرعيه الى غير شرعيه والخروج وقتها افضل مهما كانت النتيجه والسوق ماطاير.
واليكم بعض الامثله       يعني كل اسبوع بالامكان عمل فحص على الشركه .

----------


## ellliottt

اخوان الان شوي انتباه رجاء  يعني كبر الجي وروق الدي :Teeth Smile:   السوق فيه العديد من الشركات وبمختلف النشاطات الزراعيه والصناعيه والمعادن والحديد والصلب والسيارات والطائرات ........الخ
وطبعا سندخل بسبب التحليل الفني اكيد وهذا متفقين عليه لكن....
ايضا ممكن نفهم التحليل الاساسي للشركه و السهم بالعوده الى الامور التاليه 
1- تحليل الاداره.. 
يمكن تقيم ادارة الشركه من واقع خبرة الاعضاء اما بقيادتهم شركات اخري للنجاح او من خلال خبرتهم العمليه وعادة ماتعرف الاداره الجيده من غيرها من خلال الخبره في السوق  
2- العائد علي السهم.... 
3- معرفة مكرر الربح للسهم ... 
4-السعر الي القيمه الدفتريه ... 
واعتقد فهم هذه الامور في البدايه سيجعلها مفهومه بسرعه كبيره عند العمل على الحساب الحقيقي بالمستقبل وممكن البحث عنها بجوجل.. 
 وطبعا لا ننسى التحليل الفني.   اللي شد انتباهي هي انه فيه بعض الاسهم يكون التحليل الفني معها صادق بصوره كبيره ويحترمه احترام كبير.
ولكن بنفس الوقت يوجد اسهم تضرب بعرض الحائط لهذا التحليل. 
لذلك ينبغي فرز هذه الاسهم وفق..
نشاطات الشركات
+
احترامها للتحليل الفني
+
وممكن بزياده الخبره احترامها للتحليل الاساسي للشركه   يعني امس جلست اقلب في البنوك ووجدت فيه بنك طبعا غير شرعي التعامل معه لكن يحترم التحليل الفني بصوره كبيره...
وطبعا اقوم بتحليله على مدار 3سنوات ولمختلف الفريمات والنماذج الموجوده عليه لكي اصل ولو الى نسبه 70% انه يحترم التحليل الفني.
هذا مثال     
لاحظوا لو تم  الدخول على 20 شركه مختلفه
 هنا المريح لشهرين او3 ناخذ سترايك
فينبغي تقسيم المخاطره على 20 مركز مثلا خلال السنه لو صابت منها 10 مراكز وبارباح فاقت ال300% لكل مركز المحصله بالنهايه ممتازه للغايه.
وطبعا تقسيم اداره راس المال فيها بصوره مدروسه وبعنايه لان السوق لا يرحم ولكن بنفس الوقت فيه ارباح جنونيه. 
وطبعا المضاربه اليوميه ممكنه لكن تتطلب التعود والممارسه. 
فاذا احد الاخوه يملك تقسيم للشركات وفق نشاطاتها سوف يوفر علينا البحث والتصنيف والاختبار.
وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## TOUIZI

إبحت في google عن Binary options  الخيارات الرقمية

----------

